# Daily Buzz



## muddin_lil_sis

well, guess ill start this thread back up too. had a pretty good day today. ate tons of good food and got some pretty good gifts at the office party. then jw and i went to the mall and walked around. got a couple more christmas presents. im likin the new forum a whole lot! kudos to yall bubba and steve! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

yeah might take a while to get this one back as long as the other! I'm sure we'll have it there in no time though!


----------



## Bootlegger

I see you all brought my Dalily Buzz....I thought it was a good idea...keep all the BS in one location...LOL!! I like the new set up..


----------



## phreebsd

thanks matey!
Breakfast this morrning was summer sausage and ritz crackers 
Man I love me some summer sausage!

If anyone has any trouble with anything here, PM me and I'll get it fixed for ya.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning.......

Congrats on the Admin status Steve!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Bootlegger said:


> Good Morning.......
> 
> Congrats on the Admin status Steve!!!


Steve has been a real big help the last few days, he's set up a lot of the custom fuctions on the forum. Including some of the cool ones like chat, and the youtube code for posting the video in the thread.... :rockn: go steve!


----------



## JWMullins79

I still playin around with things in here, ain't seen all I can see. Will keep looking round though.


----------



## Polaris425

Well each member can customize there profile page, you can have a profile pic. thats different that your avatar, you can have photo albums, there's the chat room, and reputation points/Itrader which is like the feedback for sellers on ebay.... lots of cool little things.


----------



## phreebsd

i love vbulletin.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

polaris425: I DONT WANNA BE QUACK COLOR!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

bwahahaha. yeah he did that


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

yeah, he said it was "mud" color! lol yall need to make me a camoflauge color!!! im at work. last patient went back so ill be leavin in a little over an hour. jw is at work already. started his 12s today. only 4 of them tho then off for a week! yay!


----------



## Bootlegger

evening all


----------



## kawa650

thanks alot for helping get in here phreebsd!!!, i dont know what the deal was!!


----------



## JWMullins79

Well, am sittin here at work. All is quiet right now. Hope it stays that way. Kinda like it cause it's slow on graves, but sure don't like the hours. Would much rather be at home sleeping. Work 4 12s then off for 7, then come back and do 4 more 12s. Tryin to stay awake, and it's hard goin this evening.


----------



## phreebsd

I like slow quiet work as well. I can stay on the forums!! :rockn:
Man I forgot how good waffles were in the morning. 
I had two with Blackburn's Butter Maple syrup. That's some good stuff there!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

gah im sittin at work so freakin bored! only 1.5 hrs left tho. i had grits at home then a doughnut at work. the office manager didnt leave me anything to do. when i leave here, gotta go buy a new chain for the motorcycle and go back to the eye doctor for a contact fitting. im finally beginning to get into the christmas spirit! i think im just really excited that jw and i will have almost a full week in t-town with no plans at all. this will be the first time in like 2 yrs. almost done with christmas shopping. just gotta get jw's parents and 2 dirty santa gifts.


----------



## Polaris425

I still got to get 2 more gifts!!! I'm going to stop and get dad's this afternoon on the way to their house.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

what did you decide to get him? i gotta figure out what to get for the dirty santa


----------



## Polaris425

Ima just stop and get him a card to BPS. So he can go buy whatever hunting stuff he needs.


----------



## phreebsd

Bass Pro rocks! I gotta go by there and get my brothers' gifts.
They're fishing fanatics!


----------



## phreebsd

kawa650 said:


> thanks alot for helping get in here phreebsd!!!, i dont know what the deal was!!


 No problem, mate.
Once again if anyone needs help with a site function or the site is not acting right let me know. I'm here to help.


----------



## cigaro

Work feed us Sonny's Bar'b'Q today.....I brought the leftover ribs home.. man i'm stuffed


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

oh i love sonnys bbq! its so good! you should share wes!


----------



## cigaro

Sorry sis.... all that's left is the bones. Midnight (our dog) is go'n to town on them as we speak...... or should I say as I type...hahahaha:wizard: man these new smilleys are cool.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

where are the smileys?


----------



## Metal Man

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_001


----------



## kawa650

Yeah I love the smilies but not all show up


----------



## Metal Man

They all show up on my end.


----------



## phreebsd

mine too. 
you can see them when you use the advanced editor. Just click "Go Advanced"
I have it set to show 12 but there's a link in the box to take you to the page to see them all. He posted that link above.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning


----------



## phreebsd

Bootlegger said:


> Good Morning


Morning, bootlegger!

Me and baby girl are about to tear up some waffles!!! 
Be back shortly


----------



## Bootlegger

I found some nice chest waders at Wal-Mart for $39.....There not that cheap rubber either.


----------



## Metal Man

Are they neoprene?


----------



## phreebsd

now that's good to know. I was just talking about buying some waders. 39 bucks sounds darn good.
Now excuse me ignorance on waders as I've never owned any... Do these you speak of have the footies on the end or a full rubber boot?

I went riding earlier. Me and my stepdad. Heck i should just call him my dad. He's an awsome guy. The creek bottom was mighty soft from all the recent rains. 
We hit some great mudholes down there right on the river. My laws walked thru a spot he got stuck with executioners.. Gotta love the look on people's faces when they see the laws do what they do best :nana:


----------



## JWMullins79

Well I am on night 3 of my first 4 12s. First two wasn't too bad, but am startin to wear already on this one and I only been here 2 hours. Oh well, it'll be worth it.


----------



## phreebsd

hang in there, bro.
You'll be back at home in no time..

Wonder how many deer Don Javis has bagged so far..


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

none; but he did try to call up some turkeys with a duck call on his cell phone! lol


----------



## phreebsd

welp im off to bed. :wave:
see you guys around waffle time!


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> now that's good to know. I was just talking about buying some waders. 39 bucks sounds darn good.
> Now excuse me ignorance on waders as I've never owned any... Do these you speak of have the footies on the end or a full rubber boot?
> 
> I went riding earlier. Me and my stepdad. Heck i should just call him my dad. He's an awsome guy. The creek bottom was mighty soft from all the recent rains.
> We hit some great mudholes down there right on the river. My laws walked thru a spot he got stuck with executioners.. Gotta love the look on people's faces when they see the laws do what they do best :nana:


They are not rubber, not sure what it was called..the $39 ones had rubber boots with a steel shank in the bottom. and the $80 ones had the neoprene booties. They were nice decent waders though.


----------



## phreebsd

well that sounds like what i need. waders with rubber boots on em!

I had waffles and omelet had grits. She's watching the "back-a-ins"
That's backyardigans for those who dont speak toddler.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

i just got up...for the 2nd time. lol got up at 6 and did some laundry and swept/vacummed. when jw got home, i layed back down with him at 8 and slept tilll my brother woke me up at 11 with a text message. THANKS! i love that song! lol im watchin the christmas program at first baptist biloxi right now. they have a singing christmas tree. its been pretty good. well, untill they had dancers. not sure i feel about dancin in the church. it was ballet...but they were in the little tutu outfits. but other than that its been real cute. the little kids have speakin parts...about christmas is more than just giving presents. gotta get to walmart and pick up some pictures i had printed and wrap the last of my presents that have to be shipped. santa is gonna be unfortunately late to woodsboro, tx this year. (we do santa for jw's neice) oh well.


----------



## phreebsd

muddin_lil_sis said:


> about christmas is more than just giving presents.


Sadly kids today are only interested in the presents. that's the first thing they think about when they hear Christmas. I'm not a religous person, but i certainly know Christmas is about giving and not receiving.
Kids today just want want want. My oldest asks for things he knows we can afford but are still rediculous to purchase - high dollar items. I guess that's why he asks.. Still he acts like $4000 aint nothing... 
Just wait till he gets a job  :firedevil:


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning.........Its 5 degrees here...


----------



## phreebsd

Brrrr.. We're at 25! 
Forecast is 70's for christmas day here. Sweet!
Grits and toast while the family sleeps.. Off to work.. gotta bring home the nickels to the family 

Here's for a good laugh this morning.. it's Polaris425 with a couple HOTTIES!!


----------



## Bootlegger

Dang.....which one is Polaris425??? LOL!!


----------



## phreebsd

bwahahahahaha. Gotta love photoshop


----------



## Bootlegger

I bet he is the one in the Middle......LOL


----------



## 650Brute

Mornin!!


----------



## phreebsd

Bootlegger said:


> I bet he is the one in the Middle......LOL


the one in the middle looks like DOG The Bounty Hunter!




650Brute said:


> Mornin!!


Morning Fella!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

hahaha thats a great pic. i took it. jons the one with the biggest moobs. lol today hasnt been too bad. just long. workin 10 hrs tomorrow. gonna be a long day too. gonna be hittin the sack here soon. im beat!


----------



## phreebsd

night folks!
see ya at waffle time!


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> well that sounds like what i need. waders with rubber boots on em!
> 
> I had waffles and omelet had grits. She's watching the "back-a-ins"
> That's backyardigans for those who dont speak toddler.


I found full neoprene ones at Cabella's for $54...


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

mornin yall. im up. washin clothes, packin clothes, wrappin a few last presents....tryin to get everything ready before i leave at 930 to go to work. leavin to head to jons as soon as i get home tonight at 830. gonna be a loooooong day. hopefully it will go by pretty fast tho.


----------



## kawa650

Mornin all last day of work then off till monday!!!:boobies::rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

today is my last day tooo!! :chewbacca::friday::dominos::headbang:
Though, i have to work friday. :greddy2:


----------



## JWMullins79

I got off yesterday morning and am off untill next Monday night. Will be leavin tonight so that we can get to Jon's house for the rest of the week.


----------



## Metal Man

I'm setting here full as a tick and lazy. Just got done having Christmas dinner at my moms.I had some Turkey,dressing with gravy,deviled eggs,deer tenderloin,potato salad,baked beans,French bread,huge glass of sweet tea and Pecan Pie.


----------



## cigaro

I'm off until the 5th.....:crowdapplause: I had some pto (paid time off) left for this year so I had to use it or loose it. I still have 1 1/2 weeks left but I can roll up to 2 weeks over to next year.


----------



## JWMullins79

Well I start my new/old job next week. Take my drug test at 10:00 Monday morning, and will start either Tuesday or Wednesday depending on how fast it takes to get the results back.


----------



## Bootlegger

Congrat....JW...ain't that what yo have been waiting for??


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

mornin yall! yes boot it is! we are very excited about it! we are at jons. got here about midnight 30 last nite. gotta few last minute errands to run today. the parents are on their way over now. should be here in about an hour. ifn i dont talk to yall before tomorrow, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## cigaro

Morn'n ...... It's great to finally get a day off. Fix'n to cook up some fried bologna, egg , and cheese samitches....:fing02:


----------



## Metal Man

JWMullins79 said:


> Well I start my new/old job next week. Take my drug test at 10:00 Monday morning, and will start either Tuesday or Wednesday depending on how fast it takes to get the results back.


 
Thats good news.:beerchug:


----------



## phreebsd

STOGI said:


> Morn'n ...... It's great to finally get a day off. Fix'n to cook up some fried bologna, egg , and cheese samitches....:fing02:


that's good stuff right there. 
I like the thick cut bologna fried with tomato and lettuce.


----------



## Polaris425

JW just farted on my carpet. :nutkick:


----------



## Bootlegger

Merry Christmas to All!!!!!


I will be 31 tomorrow....


----------



## cigaro

Polaris425 said:


> JW just farted on my carpet. :nutkick:



Hope it didn't leave a stain........:15:


----------



## Polaris425

Bootlegger said:


> Merry Christmas to All!!!!!
> 
> 
> I will be 31 tomorrow....


Merry Birthday! Or, Happy Christmas!


----------



## phreebsd

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope time spent with family tomorrow is pleasureable and memorable!


----------



## Bootlegger

Merry Christmas


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning and thanks for the Happy Birthday...


----------



## cigaro

Morn'n..... Merry Christmas to all!!!!


Let us all remember *JESUS *is the reason for the season.


----------



## kawa650

Mornin and Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Metal Man

Happy Birthday Bootlegger :beerchug:


----------



## phreebsd

Happy Birthday Bootlegger!!!!
Hope everyone's children had a great morning so far.


----------



## Metal Man

Went deer hunting this evening. Seen six doe and one small 6 pt but no shooters.


----------



## cigaro

Jeesh I ate waaaaayyyy too much today :684:


----------



## phreebsd

Congrats, jw.

Welp, had to come to work this morning. Quite dead here in downtown Montgomery. 95% of the state workers took off today. Foggy, hazy morning. 
Like I said, quiet. Can hear the crickets chirp.

Left my family all snoozing away in their beds. The pups too.. Man they were warm under the sheets.. Nothing like having yer little pooches snuggled up to you under the blankies.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning all


----------



## cigaro

> Quite dead here in downtown Montgomery.


You work in Monkeytown.... Poor fella. I always said Montgomery was Alabama's version of Jackson MS. :thats_racist:


----------



## phreebsd

Yep, this be monkeytown. 
everyone knows it as moneytown haaha


----------



## Bootlegger

What is Prattville close to?


----------



## phreebsd

Monkeytown


----------



## phreebsd

woohoo!! I get to stop by sears on the way home and pickup my 16 gal shop-vac!
I'm suckin tonight!!


----------



## kawa650

phreebsd said:


> woohoo!! I'm suckin tonight!!



I bet you are!:greddy2::aargh4::biggrin:


----------



## cigaro

You left yourself open for that one boss....:nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd

kawa650 said:


> I bet you are!:greddy2::aargh4::biggrin:


 

Ha! No really, that thing is powerful! Cleaned the shop floor perfectly. great vac. 16 gal, 6.5 hp


----------



## kawa650

haha had to do it, sounds like a good shop vac


----------



## phreebsd

tomorrow im gonna find something else to vacuum. It's got a detachable blower. It's pretty strong. this is it right here.


----------



## Bootlegger

I love my shop Vac....


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning


----------



## phreebsd

Morning Bootlegger!
yeah i dont see how i went this long without one. I used to have a tiny one that was taken in the tornado. It's nothing like this one though.. It's a beast.


----------



## Polaris425

They are great. we kept one in our basement. wet/dry.


----------



## Metal Man

Yep. Last year i added and addition on to my place. I bought just a cheap shop vac from Lowe's and it works great for cleaning up big messes.


----------



## phreebsd

Dudes..
I keep finding things to vacuum! It's addictive.


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> Dudes..
> I keep finding things to vacuum! It's addictive.



^^ Know how I know you're :greddy2:


----------



## Metal Man




----------



## phreebsd

wth! :thats_racist:


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> wth! :thats_racist:


----------



## Bootlegger

well good night....its been a long day...


----------



## phreebsd

Well it's back to work time. Most people are out this week.
Luckily I won't have to see many people


----------



## kawa650

welp, Im off all this week:arms:

I need to find something constucted to do:scratchchin::friday:


----------



## phreebsd

Man you people who are off all week suck!
My parents are off till the 5th! and I only get Thursday off!! :lame:


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning....I am off this week too... hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## Polaris425

yep... dont go back till the 5th here. I"m going to BHam today to buy a riffle, provided they have one in stock.


----------



## cigaro

Morn'n.........I'm off till the 5th also. But , if the wife and kids keep it up I may cut the vacation short... Man these people will drive you crazy.....hahahaha


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> yep... dont go back till the 5th here. I"m going to BHam today to buy a riffle, provided they have one in stock.



What kind are you looking for Jon?


----------



## phreebsd

Man all you people off!! I seem to be the only one from MIMB that is working!!
ok i'm not really working.. just sitting at my desk at work.


----------



## 650Brute

Mornin, There.....


----------



## Bootlegger

I am putting a new upper a arm bearing in my brute....I can't get the a arm off the ball joint..


----------



## kawa650

I need to change my upper a arm bearings before too long myself, but im goin to wait a little while longer, there not too bad yet

Heck as much as it gets ridden it might be next year before it has to be done:02:


----------



## phreebsd

I'm not there yet. Mine are still ok. We'll see how long they fare once the 31's are turning

Oh by the way, everyone check out http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=78
artay:


----------



## Polaris425

I bought a new rifle this morning. CZ-USA 452. It's a bolt action .22LR Very nice little rifle. I'll get a pic in a few and post it.












^ Thats what I bought. Only I dont have a scope yet.


----------



## Metal Man

Nice looking 22 Polaris425


I go back to work Wednesday.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

whelp, we are home. got home yesterday evening. wasnt able to get online while we where gone. had a pretty good time. christmas was good. jw got me a pearl necklace and wireless mouse. jon got me a swiffer wet jet. mom and dad got me clothes and other misc stuff. friday i found my next purchase: pink grips for my .38 smith&wesson. place in tuscaloosa had the .38 with the grips already on it, but they ddint have just the grips. been to a dozen more places to find just the grips but havent been able to. found out today that a company called Hogue made them specifically for .38 S&W. so ima have to do some searchin to find a set for me. but im determined!


----------



## phreebsd

I'll be ready when this week is over...
There's nothing to do here at work! I could be home with the family!


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Everyone.....going to go ride around the Farm today and check out the fence the neighbor built.


----------



## JWMullins79

Morning everone. Had a pretty good time this last week. Sinuses are killing me on the right side of my head today. Hopefully it'll let go here in just a few. Goin to pick up my chain I ordered for my motorcycle, and goin to go get a new lap top this afternoon. Going to put $200 down and finance the rest of it. Will only be $15 a month for 48 months. Goin to pay $50 each month, and should have it paid off by July. Small purchase to boost my credit rating.


----------



## Polaris425

I rode a little bit yesterday, went down to my parents land and cleared the property lines a little. So that you can get through there on a quad. Some places it wasnt even easy to walk through, needless to say My machete arm is sore this morning.


----------



## phreebsd

yay! another day of work is over! heading home to see my beautiful wifey!!


----------



## Polaris425

this is the shotgun I want.










Chambered for shells up to -- 3 in 
Weight --------------------- 7.7 lbs 
Barrel Length --------------- 26 in 
Rib ------------------------- 0.3 in 
Length of pull --------------- 14.5 in 
Comb ----------------------- 1.5 in 
Heel ------------------------ 2.5 in 

Features: 
Fore-end ------------------------ Schnable 
Chokes -------------------------- Multi 
Auto ejector --------------------- Yes 
Barrel Finish ---------------------- Polished 
Receiver Finish ------------------- Case Hardened 
Bull plate ------------------------- Sporting Clays Style 
Stock Type ----------------------- Round knob 
Trigger type ---------------------- Single 
Safety elements, safety ----------- Manual


----------



## Bootlegger

evening all.


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> this is the shotgun I want.


no! you want photopost!


----------



## phreebsd

^ yeah! what he said!


Morning folks. I'm off tomorrow!! :booty:

Then i have to work friday  
Steve's work--->:nutkick: <----Steve


----------



## cigaro

Morn'n just hang'n out.


----------



## Bootlegger

Morning stogi....

I want to wish you all a happy new year...


----------



## Polaris425

haha.... 


Happy New Year!


----------



## phreebsd

Happy New Year Eve!
Loving work at the moment!


----------



## phreebsd

Afternoon, everyone.

Subway for dinner real soon! 
Buffalo Chicken toasted, easy on the lettuce, purple onion, jalapeno, lots of buffalo sauce and lots of mayo.


----------



## cigaro

Happy New Year


----------



## kawa650

Yay Happy New Year:usa::boobies: :beerchug:


----------



## phreebsd

5 more hours till 2009!
Thanks for being with us everyone! You all make this place the best ATV forum on the net!!


----------



## jackman

Happy new year


----------



## phreebsd

2 hours 54 minutes to go!!


----------



## phreebsd

1 hour 56 mins!


----------



## Polaris425

I'm ready! we been playing kareokee and guitar hero and shooting bottle rockets and grillin and we're waiting to shoot the rest of the fireworks!


----------



## phreebsd

56 minutes!


----------



## phreebsd

9 minutes!!


----------



## phreebsd

2 minutes!!!


----------



## phreebsd

Happy New Year!!
Welcome 2009!


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning and Happy New Year.


----------



## Metal Man

Happy New Year right back :usa1:


----------



## phreebsd

Welp today starts the changes i will make. Im going to go get a dip, then get the christmas tree box out of the shop, and shop-vac, come back inside, take down tree, spit a few times, them start sucking up stuff


----------



## Metal Man

The only new year resolution I've ever made was to quit smoking,which i did. Been quit for 12 years now. The key to doing anything is "wanting too".If you really want to stop dipping or loose weight then you'll have the drive to make it happen. But if you just wish you could its not enough. You have to make it happen.

Good luck with your resolutions.


----------



## Polaris425

I got pissed last night. the property manager actually lives across from me, and at 1210 we were finishing off the last of the fireworks and she came out and fussed at us "I'm the PROPERTY manager and we cant sleep ya'll need to stop"..................................................................


WELL EXCUSE THE F* OUT OF ME! I PAY $900 A DANG MONTH JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AROUND HERE. SOMETIMES I LAY IN MY BED AT 2AM AND LISTEN TO KIDS HOLLER AND TRUCKS REV THERE PIPES AND BASKETBALLS BOUNCE AND I DONT SAY A FARKING THING ABOUT IT, BUT YOU HAVE THE NEREVE TO FUSS AT ME FOR SHOOTING FIREWORKS ON NEW YEARS I DONT FREAKING THINK SO. I'm going up there to have a talk with them next time they are open.


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> I got pissed last night. the property manager actually lives across from me, and at 1210 we were finishing off the last of the fireworks and she came out and fussed at us "I'm the PROPERTY manager and we cant sleep ya'll need to stop"..................................................................
> 
> 
> WELL EXCUSE THE F* OUT OF ME! I PAY $900 A DANG MONTH JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AROUND HERE. SOMETIMES I LAY IN MY BED AT 2AM AND LISTEN TO KIDS HOLLER AND TRUCKS REV THERE PIPES AND BASKETBALLS BOUNCE AND I DONT SAY A FARKING THING ABOUT IT, BUT YOU HAVE THE NEREVE TO FUSS AT ME FOR SHOOTING FIREWORKS ON NEW YEARS I DONT FREAKING THINK SO. I'm going up there to have a talk with them next time they are open.


How did it go?


----------



## Polaris425

they wont be open until tomorrow. or sunday.


----------



## cigaro

So...... how was your New Years Jon.....hahahaha


----------



## phreebsd

we can't shoot fireworks in the city limits here.
it's a nono and you'll go to jail.


----------



## Polaris425

there are no rules about it here, just a super ****** that lives across the street. Like I said, I've sat here many a night and listend to loud music and even been woke up by people outside talking and kids playing after midnight. I've never complained, its just part of apartment living you have to be willing to accept. And she can kiss my ass if she thinks she can tell me I cant shoot fireworks on new years even at 12am.


----------



## phreebsd

Make sure you wipe first. People hate it when they get dingleballs on their lip afterwards.


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> Make sure you wipe first. People hate it when they get dingleballs on their lip afterwards.


Oh my Gosh!!!! you ain't right.....:greatgooglymoogly: LOL!!!!!


----------



## jackman

thats funny right there


----------



## phreebsd

hah. You always gotta remind him to wipe. He's forgetful.

Welp, it's a friday at work after a holiday. Noone here really.. so WTF am i here for!!
oh wait let me think... 
....
...

ohh!! i remember now...
Work --> :nutkick: <--Me


----------



## cigaro

Now that's dedication . haha


----------



## phreebsd

Man I wanna go home. Got a new bulb for our TV coming today!
Tired of watching a 19" TV in the living room! I'm getting my 56 back! woohoo!
and the wife says just in time to watch the bama game


----------



## 650Brute

Happy belated NEW YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

hey bro! Happy New Years! Where you been at?
Probably actually riding!


----------



## Bootlegger

How is everyone today?


----------



## 650Brute

Yeah. Were headin out in a few ta get into sum more MUDD!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

^ OMG Actual Rider Spotting!!
I'm going Sunday


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> ^ OMG Actual Rider Spotting!!
> I'm going Sunday


 
LOL.... Yeah, we been hittin' it hard the last few weeks.:mimbrules:


----------



## Metal Man

Just finished watching Ole Miss kick the snot out of Texas Tech 47-34:badger:


----------



## jackman

it didnt look good at first, then they came alive


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah Ole Miss has really come together as a team over the past year . Nut is doing a good job out that way. Now i hope Bama kicks some butt tonight.


----------



## Polaris425

Rooooooolll tide!


----------



## cigaro

I'm hating that there are only 2 days of my vacation left but looking forward to getting back into the routine of things. I've had enough "Family time " to last me awhile.....hahaha

GOOOO Rebels


----------



## phreebsd

bama got raped.
on a lighter note, me and omelet just ate eggs and toast!


----------



## Polaris425

yeah they didnt even show up to play at that game. not sure what was going on.


----------



## phreebsd

where is everyone! 

It's raining here. i wanna go out to the shop. 
Sweet smell of hamburger meat browning in the pan. My wife is making dinner and her sister, husband and kids are coming to eat. We even got texas toast. That stuff rocks!


----------



## Polaris425

texas toast on a BBQ samach... thats good stuff.


----------



## jackman

sounds good, what time is dinner ?


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah Bama blowed hard in that game. 

I been busy all day fooling with deer.


----------



## cigaro

Just got back from RIDING!! Ate some leftover cabbage and cornbread.


----------



## phreebsd

i like my cabbage boiled or fried with garlic


----------



## Bootlegger

well. i am tired good night..


----------



## cigaro

Good morning..... Up drinking coffee getting ready for church....


----------



## 650Brute

It's raining here. Me and Torkmonster are fitnda go ride.

Anybody wath the football games last night? Arizona played well.


----------



## Metal Man

I did not watch that game but i did watch the Colts/Charger game.


----------



## Bootlegger

its storming here...


----------



## phreebsd

Its about to here. Think we got some bad weather rolling in. 
here we go again! Last year we got his in Feb by a tornado. Took out everything outside.


----------



## Polaris425

been cloudy all day here. looks like something might roll in.


----------



## phreebsd

nothing ever came here. It did get a bit cooler like a cold front came into the area.
Argh, work tomorrow! Sucks!
I guess I should look at it and thank the lord that I have a job in these tough times.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

its been hot all day today. startin to cool down. looks like some thunderstorms are rollin in our way tomorrow. justin starts back to his job tomorrow. so glad!


----------



## phreebsd

I guess everyone is back to work today. 
it's quiet around here. 

Work blows but I'm glad I have a job!


----------



## Polaris425

yeah it was hard to get up this morning. it POURED all night, come down pretty strong for a few hours then slacked up a little. Would make for some GREAT mud slinging action provided I had somewhere close by to take the brute!


----------



## 650Brute

Yeah, We got rain & Mudd here too!!

Hit it up a lil yesterday.


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> yeah it was hard to get up this morning. it POURED all night, come down pretty strong for a few hours then slacked up a little. Would make for some GREAT mud slinging action provided I had somewhere close by to take the brute!


I never know overnight if anything happens. I sleep right through it. 
Unless lisa hits me and wakes me up. 
Steve, wake up! ---> Lisa:nutkick:Steve


----------



## Bootlegger

Man the first day back in 2 weeks is rough...


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

we had 3 hrs of twiddling our thumbs cuz 3 new patients decided not to show up. thats a loss of $1200. thats how much the doc woulda made in those 3 hrs. jw started his job back today. he said it felt good to go to a job he actually liked. so glad things are startin to look up for us.


----------



## phreebsd

Yeah going back to work sucks...
I wouldn't know because I never left!
At least we have jobs ​ 
My family can eat..
And for that I am thankful
My family stays dry.. 
And for that I am thankful
My family is clothed..
And for that I am thankful
My wife doesn't have to work and can raise our children..
And for that I am thankful​ 
I am thankful for many things including my wife, my kids health, and my sweet pups.
AND MY BRUTE FORCE SEVEN FITTY!!
​


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

tornadoes north of us. hopefully they stay north of us and dont head this way. i HATE tornadoes. i actually had a dream about one hitting our house last night. 

gettin ready for work. gonna go in an hour early today and thursday. only workin a half day tomorrow.


----------



## phreebsd

TORNAYDERZ!
We got hit last year in Feb. by an F3 
It wasnt cool. Tore up everything outside!


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah those tornado's are nasty. We have had them hit all around us close but luckily we have never been hit directly by one. Hope it stays that way.

phreebsd is your home in that pic?


----------



## cigaro

We got hit by a F1 last year. I was at home for lunch and it went right over the house. Had no damage to the house . Just allot of limbs and other peoples trash in the yard


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> Yeah going back to work sucks...
> I wouldn't know because I never left!
> At least we have jobs ​
> My family can eat..
> And for that I am thankful
> My family stays dry..
> And for that I am thankful
> My family is clothed..
> And for that I am thankful
> My wife doesn't have to work and can raise our children..
> And for that I am thankful​
> I am thankful for many things including my wife, my kids health, and my sweet pups.
> AND MY BRUTE FORCE SEVEN FITTY!!
> ​


Yeah....I got 2 jobs....I like them both....Its a shame that after 4 years of college i still make hardly anything....teacher don't make crap on TN.


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> Yeah those tornado's are nasty. We have had them hit all around us close but luckily we have never been hit directly by one. Hope it stays that way.
> 
> phreebsd is your home in that pic?


 not in that pic but it's about 1000 feet from here. it hit there them came our direction. sucked.

i put up a tire weight chart. the tire talk forum has the details!
if anyone wants to contribute to it send me the info and i'll add it in.


----------



## phreebsd

Another day, another dollar! Morning folks!


----------



## phreebsd

Hey Metal Man. Here's my house. Took everything outside. I had 30x35 steel building mangeled, huge commercial grade back patio mangled, pool f'd up, all my privacy fence gone. This was last Feb. And the time is rolling back around...


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

well, thought i was gonna get fired yesterday. i had some words with the assistant manager. ive already told the manager and the doctor i was tired of her crap. i gotta find a new/better job asap.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah........................ same ole story....


----------



## phreebsd

:bigeyes:


----------



## Bootlegger

It is flooding up here....


----------



## 650Brute

Mornin'..............

Had flurries here this AM, an it's cold and windy.


----------



## Polaris425

It's actually pretty outside here today, a little on the chili side this a.m. but its a nice change from the last weeks worth of weather. I hear its going to start back raining this weekend though........


----------



## phreebsd

Bootlegger said:


> It is flooding up here....


Time to ride!
Wheels up! :rockn:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

pretty day here today. a little chilly. at the doctor today, she told me my ****s looked good!! ??? i told her my husband thot so too! :biggrin: she just kinda laughed and said "well thats a good thing." 

on a side note, jw had an accident in the work truck today. he is okay. the truck on the other hand, well, it got opened like a sardine can. lol apparently there was a low hanging branch. jw thot he would be able to clear it, but was wrong. it tore the top of the truck off. lol the boss told him not to worry they wrent gonna fire him over it. sure glad of that!


----------



## Metal Man

WOW .....good to hear he made it OK.


----------



## Polaris425

any pictures?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

i dunno if he got pix or not. he's on his way home now. he may have taken some with his phone. if he did, ill post'em up.


----------



## Bootlegger

Glad JW is ok..


----------



## phreebsd

yep. member safety first! glad he's alive!


----------



## cigaro

Congrats on the ****s....

Gotta look out for those limbs.........


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

stogi, i know how much you like to hear about my puppies, i mean ****s. lol =) 

jw didnt get any pictures today. gonna take the camera to work tomorrow and take some.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning everyone. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## phreebsd

Another day another dollar!
We've got a lot of new members! Welcome to all!


----------



## Bootlegger

*Its spitting snow up here....:rockn:

Yes....welcome new members. This is a very good forum with NICE people!
*


----------



## phreebsd

Snow eh? We were at 50 this morning. Think it was 70 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Bootlegger

I live on the Cumberland Plateau.... its in the Mountains.


----------



## cigaro

It was really nice here today.... just finished off a huge bowl of chili I put in the crook pot last night.......:flames::aargh4::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

^ I need to do another pot before it gets hot.... I only like chili when its good and cold outside. I can eat it year round but... it's really only good on cold nights!


----------



## phreebsd

vbulletin 3.8.0 was released today. I will be upgrading this site soon.
Will find time of least user traffic.


----------



## Bootlegger

The are upgrading Mudbog.net now to it....I bet its cool.


----------



## cigaro

any plans on updating the banner.... it looks cool but it's kinda plain......needs to "pop" as the would say...hahaha


----------



## jksimpson

phreesb what chat this chat or the chat chat????? confusing


----------



## phreebsd

chat look up top on the black bar.. its next to UserCP. Click it.


----------



## phreebsd

Bootlegger said:


> The are upgrading Mudbog.net now to it....I bet its cool.


It's got a couple new features. here's a quick summary
*New Features in 3.8

*There are many new features and improvements to existing functionality in vBulletin 3.8.0 over vBulletin 3.7.x. Here is a brief list of just a few of the highlights. 

Social group discussions
Social group categories
Private message sorting and filtering
Private message history
Quick edit for newer types of content (visitor messages and picture comments)
Social group icons
Social group transfers
Private message quick reply
Private message throttling (limit messages sent over a time period)
Private message reporting
Profile privacy (limit blocks to a subset of users)
Lightbox navigation
Thread prefix permissions
Dismissible notices



STOGI said:


> any plans on updating the banner.... it looks cool but it's kinda plain......needs to "pop" as the would say...hahaha


We'll need some help but we will want to use the same font for sure.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Night all..


----------



## Brute650i

WOW that is something serious there.. hope yall wasnt inside while all that happend
BTW that was about the pics of the tornado
I need to start checking this thread more often I am way behind


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning....

hope your Dad enjoys his new wheels Phreebsd....If you need anything else you know what to do....


----------



## phreebsd

saweet. he's getting them delivered today to his work.
I'll call him in a bit he should already have my tires taken off the old rims and waiting to go on when they get there.


----------



## Polaris425

YAY for new tires!!!


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> YAY for new tires!!!


He's got my laws. He ordered rims!
Yay for new meats and bling!


----------



## Bootlegger

I just cut my thumb open.......

Did you get the wheels Phreesbd???


----------



## phreebsd

brute650i said:


> WOW that is something serious there.. hope yall wasnt inside while all that happend
> BTW that was about the pics of the tornado
> I need to start checking this thread more often I am way behind


we were here. it was the wildest thing we've been thru. The power of mother nature is amazing. Once it hit our house it was gone in about 20 seconds.



Bootlegger said:


> I just cut my thumb open.......
> 
> Did you get the wheels Phreesbd???


heck yeah! he loves em. He loves the laws too! i rode with him today he was smiling the whole time


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Deal....you know what to do if you order from there again

It has rained here all day.


----------



## jksimpson

confusing...wtf i never understand wtf people are talking about on here...incomplete sentences...lol


----------



## jksimpson

anyways im in chat now..little late huh!!!!!:34:


----------



## cigaro

jksimpson said:


> confusing...wtf i never understand wtf people are talking about on here...incomplete sentences...lol



Capitalization and punctuation helps also.


----------



## Twisted10

it snowed here. a lot. like 15" on the ground. highs of 18 tomorrow, so much for riding.


----------



## phreebsd

geez. i hate the cold but i do want to ride in the snow just once.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

OMG!!!! The Unborn is a GREAT movie! i reccomend it to anyone who likes scary movies! its so good!


----------



## Twisted10

phreebsd said:


> geez. i hate the cold but i do want to ride in the snow just once.



its fun, but sleds are a lot more fun i the snow. sold mine a few years ago, we seem to get less and less snow each year (minus this year so far).

riding across frozen mud holes is no fun on a quad, boring!! lol. :mrt:

i need a plow for this **** thing, hurry the **** up Moose and make the Rapid Mount system for the 08's!!!


----------



## phreebsd

muddin_lil_sis said:


> OMG!!!! The Unborn is a GREAT movie! i reccomend it to anyone who likes scary movies! its so good!


i want to watch it but my wife is too chicken to go.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

lol i was scared. aint gonna lie. i told jw we are sleepin with the lights on tonight!


----------



## FABMAN

lol ^ Going back to the lake today. Going to ride the CR's. Maybe ill take the old man on. Him on the 500 me on the 250.


----------



## phreebsd

aw man. i used to have a RM125 that mofo would get it!
I once rode a KX500... that's a lot of power there son.


----------



## jksimpson

okay im offically done with hl forum... I can no longer get on there try to help people without some ****** saying something and im tired of holding my tongue i wish you could really tell people on there how you feel but the dang moderators wont let you...


----------



## Brute650i

I know what you mean I usually only post if I know the person is new and honestly needs help or if nobody is helping and it hasnt been already gone over. It seems to me that more and more teens are getting on there and know everything about nothing.


----------



## Bootlegger

jksimpson said:


> okay im offically done with hl forum... I can no longer get on there try to help people without some dummy saying something and im tired of holding my tongue i wish you could really tell people on there how you feel but the dang moderators wont let you...


I know how you feel...I was just telling someone else that.....You can't tell a 13 old anything.. 

Nothing wrong with being young but its when there buttholes about it...


----------



## phreebsd

maybe the rush of youngun's on there is from recently getting an ATV for christmas.
*shrugs* 
i dont get on much anymore either. too many egos


----------



## Polaris425

It's cold here.... low 30's I had to defrost my truck before I could leave. 

(for those who live up north, I know 30* isnt really that cold, but when it was 70* 2 days ago.... 30 is cold today...  lol)


----------



## Bootlegger

yes...its COLD here as well.


----------



## phreebsd

on my display says 32.
some bridges on the interstate were frozen. 
i got here later this morn.


----------



## beavel

-17 wind here today with a -28 wind chill. Time to install those hand and thumb warmers on the brute that I picked up back in the summer and go play in the snow.


----------



## Polaris425

beavel said:


> -17 wind here today with a -28 wind chill. Time to install those hand and thumb warmers on the brute that I picked up back in the summer and go play in the snow.


Yeah... I'll shut up about the +30 now...  haha... -15 ~ -20 is about the coldest I think I've been. Was in Idaho.


----------



## Metal Man

It was 27 with a heavy frost when i left the house this morning at 5:30 but it warmed up nice this evening.


----------



## jksimpson

overnight low is supposta be like 4* here..chilly.


----------



## Polaris425

H O L Y Cow! Once again! Stupid kids on HL strike! There's this kid telling a guy he put a red secondary in 4 of his buddies brutes _"they are runnin 27's, it works great, and it doesnt hurt the speed or performance in anyway"_ what a dumb ***... I called him on it... haha... will be interesting to see his reply. I was nice but, I called him on it.


----------



## cigaro

I saw that too..... I just shook my head and went to the next dumb*** post.


----------



## Polaris425

haha... see I was VERY nice in this post http://www.highlifter.com/forum/vent_lines/m_3155791/tm.htm


----------



## jksimpson

this is what i think about HL and 90% of the people on it :beat::nutkick::chairshot::bsflag::moon:


----------



## jksimpson

i am done being nice to people on there period im just going to try and stay away cause im sure my teammates probably wont appreciate my comments but some people on there just have to know their getting fed B/S most of the time..


----------



## jackman

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!! The blind leading the blind, they said you cant fix STUPID


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning...


----------



## Polaris425

whats up BOOT. It was chili here this a.m. I suspect ya'll got a little cool weather up there as well?


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> whats up BOOT. It was chili here this a.m. I suspect ya'll got a little cool weather up there as well?


CHILI!! WHERE!?! I GOT A SPOON!!

24 this morning in The Preferred Community, Prattville.
Yes, that's really our slogan.


----------



## Polaris425

I'd like to make a statement. 

********************************************************************************** Those kids on HL. 

And you can quote me on it.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

i just got thru makin homemade banana bread for the hubby. its his aunts special secret recipe. she gave it to me on our wedding day. guess that was a hint that she wasnt gonna make it for him anymore and it was now my job! lol


----------



## phreebsd

muddin_lil_sis said:


> i just got thru makin homemade banana bread for the hubby. its his aunts special secret recipe. she gave it to me on our wedding day. guess that was a hint that she wasnt gonna make it for him anymore and it was now my job! lol


where he been at? I notice he dont post anymore...


----------



## beavel

ok I complained about the cold a little too early the other day. -39 with the wind chill tonight!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

ouch! we're supposed to be low 20's tomorrow and working toward the teens by the weekend!


----------



## FABMAN

Well it's -22 + wind chill it's like -40


----------



## phreebsd

that's just way to coold.
You should move south


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning!!!

Its suppose to be 6 degrees tonight with a windchill of -18 to -20 in the morning......


----------



## Polaris425

^ yeah 14 tomorrow here as well. windchill of 0*......... will be nice for a change, to actually HAVE a winter.


----------



## 650Brute

It was 8* outside this mornin.

I made A big pot O' Chili and Jiffy Brand cornbread last night and my Brother and his Lady came over. Ate, Drank, and Wii.


----------



## FABMAN

You know its cold out when your moustache and beard freezes from the moister of your breath. Don't smile it'll pull your hair!!


----------



## phreebsd

650Brute said:


> It was 8* outside this mornin.
> 
> I made A big pot O' Chili and Jiffy Brand cornbread last night and my Brother and his Lady came over. Ate, Drank, and Wii.


every had that cornbread made with corn in it?
good stuff there and a little bit of bacon grease and cheddar cheese.


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> every had that cornbread made with corn in it?
> good stuff there and a little bit of bacon grease and cheddar cheese.


 
Indeed I have, don't forget the jalepenos'!!


----------



## Polaris425

gross I hate cornbread with stuff in it... just like hushpuppies.... I want a *hushpuppie* not a hush.onion.ew.little.green.things.puppie.

I do like jalapeno's though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mall Crawler

I love plain jiffy cornbred I just cant eat it anymore. I used to love me some red beans and rice with some Jiffy CB.


----------



## Mall Crawler

And speaking of cold it aint supposed to get this cold in South MS!


----------



## phreebsd

stop hatin on the hushpuppies!!
Corny Corn bread is the shiz :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Mall Crawler said:


> And speaking of cold it aint supposed to get this cold in South MS!


yeah my clutch isnt on the brute watch it snow like 1' tomorrow night :aargh4:


----------



## Mall Crawler

It has snowed twice here this year (believe it or not) and as much as I would love to ride in the snow I just couldn't make myself go out and ride because it was so cold.


----------



## Metal Man

Ain't that crazy. I live in North MS and it ain't snowed a flake yet.But you guys south of me done got it twice.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

650Brute said:


> Indeed I have, don't forget the jalepenos'!!


 
i think thats called Mexican Cornbread. and yes, its good.

i heard its gettin down into the 20s this weekend. thats a wee bit cold for me. only good thing about cold weather, is cuddlin with the hubby (and puppies lol)

still at work...doc told me this evenin that he is havin a meetin with us in the a.m. i hate those meetings. nothing is really accomplished. i did find out im supposed to be having another eval asap; hopefully that will mean another raise. that sure would be nice. 

had a king cake at work today. i found the baby. anyone know what that means? they told me at work it means im gonna get pregnant soon. sure hope not


----------



## cigaro

Polaris425 said:


> I'd like to make a statement.
> 
> ********************************************************************************** Those kids on HL.
> 
> And you can quote me on it.



Ok what did I miss.... I was out of pocket last night and could logon.....


----------



## Polaris425

STOGI said:


> Ok what did I miss.... I was out of pocket last night and could logon.....


I PM'ed you


----------



## phreebsd

Tomorrow is friday and another day closer till I get my stuff!!
I got a heat gun for christmas.. Just waiting to heat them plastics to let the 31's roll free.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

nevermind


----------



## phreebsd

here's my workout routine
:hititjackblackanim:


----------



## phreebsd

TGIF!!!!
And it's a 3 Day Weekend!!!
:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

WWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'ma.... Im'a..... Well crap. I'll prolly do what I do on 2 day weekends. Nothing.


----------



## Bootlegger

Man its COLD here...


----------



## Polaris425

I, Was just banned................ _Again_..................... from HL. And much like last time, w/o an explanation. And without a good reason......... This is getting very childish...............................


----------



## phreebsd

They're just tickling you..
Giggle, man!


----------



## Yesterday

phreebsd said:


> TGIF!!!!
> And it's a 3 Day Weekend!!!
> :rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


 
who needs highlifter? also.. should i be jealous of you that i'm not off work on black people day?


----------



## Polaris425

You should atleast be upset that your not off work for Robert E. Lee's Birthday.


----------



## Mall Crawler

Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## phreebsd

yes i celebrate every year!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

i gotta work monday too. tried to convince the doc to close the clinic tuesday for a day of mourning. but he said no. lol


----------



## phreebsd

muddin_lil_sis said:


> i gotta work monday too. tried to convince the doc to close the clinic tuesday for a day of mourning. but he said no. lol


you never said... where is jw? he never posts here anymore


----------



## kawa650

Hello hello, A few new things and people on here now, since ive been gone
Moved and havent been on for a lil while, got to get the net, phone and satellite hooked up still, just been to busy around the new house! Be good!!!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

phreebsd said:


> you never said... where is jw? he never posts here anymore


 
oh he's been occupied with the myspace mobsters crap.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Everyone....

Been sick for about 3 days now...went to the Doctor yesterday and got 3 kinds of meds...maybe it will help.


----------



## Yesterday

ouch! i know that flu-like bug is goin around pretty thick here. hope you get right soon!


----------



## phreebsd

we got strep going around over here. get better!


----------



## Polaris425

I hope I dont catch none of that crap.


----------



## 650Brute

All my time has been with a Dr. Lately it seems. Arghhhh

Mornin everyone.


----------



## phreebsd

how old are ya mate? that happens the older you get..
i go more now than i ever did before i was 20.
now at 32 i have to go every 6 months for checkup and get felt up, prodded, pricked and poked.


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> how old are ya mate? that happens the older you get..


 
LOL, 32 Here. Actually having some major Blood pressure issues, and what I thought may have been a darn heart attack.

So far all is good except my BP, can't get tha bottom number under 100, and when the paremedics got me a few weeks ago it was 270/148. PASSED out....


----------



## Polaris425

ouch... hope everything turns out ok for ya.


----------



## Bootlegger

I feel a little better today....I am 31 Phreebsd. Still no school today cause of snow.


----------



## 650Brute

Polaris425 said:


> ouch... hope everything turns out ok for ya.


Seems to get a lil better everyday.

Just 4 lil pills a day:aargh4:


----------



## Yesterday

blood pressure aint nothin to mess around with. it'll catch up with you and kick you square in the nuts and you wont ever know it. better stay on top of it man! i know all about this blood pressure stuff unfortunately


----------



## Bootlegger

Seem as the day goes on I am starting to feel a little better.


----------



## phreebsd

yep i take blood pressure medicine every day. and boy can i tell when i forgot to take it. my hearts beats fast and my head feels like it wants to pop.


----------



## Yesterday

phreebsd said:


> yep i take blood pressure medicine every day. and boy can i tell when i forgot to take it. my hearts beats fast and my head feels like it wants to pop.


i can relate to that! i've taken bp med's since i was about ten years old! hard, faster beats without it.. especially if you do any activity that doesnt include sittin on the couch watchin tv.


----------



## phreebsd

yep. we're cursed!
Nicotine dont help either!


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Everyone...Going to do some work to the Brute today...They canceled school cause of snow again and I do not have to work at the Kawasaki shop today....Great day!!! No kids at school and no butts at work...lol


----------



## phreebsd

man it needs to snow here. as soon as it begins to collect on the ground noone works. 
Bama folks cant drive in the snow!


----------



## Yesterday

what'r ya gonna do to that bad boy?


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah we need a snowday! I might take one next week.


----------



## Bootlegger

xbigp said:


> what'r ya gonna do to that bad boy?


Finishing my clutch work...:rockn: Zoom....Zoom...! lol


----------



## Bootlegger

How is everyone today?


----------



## phreebsd

Doing good boot! Can't wait to get off!! TGIF!!!


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah....its my first day all week and I am ready to go home now....LOL!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Tgif!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

exactly muh man! I'm going riding tomorrow at the creek!


----------



## Yesterday

its supposed to get cold again here. i'm bummed. these past two days of mid 60's temps have spoiled me quick. high = 40 tomorrow. sadfais.


----------



## Polaris425

my torque wrench hasnt come so I cant put my primary back on  no riding for me this weekend.


----------



## cigaro

Glad todays over with.... I ain't drank in 7 years but another day like today and that could change.


----------



## Yesterday

friday's always suck for me, too. oh well, it's over now 
:crowdapplause:


----------



## phreebsd

shoot im riding tomorrow at the creek
on stockers no less
lilbigtonka is at mission mud right now! jealous..


----------



## Yesterday

all my people are too scared of the cold to do much riding at this time of the year. it's ok for me though, gives a little more time to get all my stuff together. i've also been busy building a new storage building/shed out back of the house to keep the brute in and other random junk that piles up. the old one's bout had it. that project has occupied my last 3 saturdays and probably all day tomorrow and another half day, should be done.


----------



## Metal Man

I need to do the same thing( build a shed). I've gather up the tin for the roof but nothing else. But my next project is replacing my floor covering in the house.Kids and time about got the best of this carpet. We going back with either laminated or real wood flooring. cant make up my mind which i want to get. The laminated is tough and easer to put down but man the real wood just has a homey feel to it. The price is close between the two.


----------



## phreebsd

wood always look best on those home improvement/house flipping shows on TLC


----------



## Yesterday

i bet the wood would take you twice or three times longer to lay than the laminate! sawdust makes you sneeze.


----------



## phreebsd

no riding today. it's raining
so instead.. 
I'm making BLT's! Fresh Tomato, Crisp lettuce and Wright's Applewood smoked bacon all on toast with some Duke's mayo.
(if anyone is wondering, yes it is the best bacon in the country)
(and if you are wondering AGAIN, yes Duke's is the best mayo hands down)


----------



## jackman

what time is lunch ?


----------



## Polaris425

I heated up the last of the homemade chilli I made last week.


----------



## phreebsd

jackman said:


> what time is lunch ?


have you had Wright's bacon? if not get some, i know they sell it up there in Birmingham.


----------



## Metal Man

Hard to beat Wrights bacon.


----------



## phreebsd

that's fer darn sure. 
.....and people think i like it cause my last name is Wright  Heck it's just good DARN bacon!

Behold! The Official Bacon of MudInMyBlood and Team Rollin Deep!

Hickory Smoked









Applewood Smoked









Maple Bacon









Peppered Bacon


----------



## Metal Man

This is my fav.


----------



## Bootlegger

Had a good day today....


----------



## Polaris425

me too.... went house shopping & found one I want.


----------



## phreebsd

i had a good day too. 
I think the hickory edges out the Aapplewood by a hair...
It's my fav too. we rotate buying the 2.


----------



## Brute650i

I have never heard of that bacon until now.


----------



## Yesterday

petit jean is where its at =)


----------



## jackman

phreebsd said:


> have you had Wright's bacon? if not get some, i know they sell it up there in Birmingham.


 Thats what I keep in the frig:agreed:


----------



## phreebsd

hah im glad we all agree THE OFFICIAL BACON OF MUDINMYBLOOD AND TEAM ROLLIN DEEP is the best around!

brute650i.. get you some.. you're gonna pay more for it but it'll be the bacon you'll eat for the rest of your life!! 
(wow im really miffed about the bacon!)


----------



## Brute650i

ill have to try some going to get some grub for the apartment tomorrow since i started back school and havent been there in 6 weeks. kroger stock is going up tomorrow after i leave gonna drop about 250 atleast


----------



## phreebsd

shoot we went one time to the grocery store and spent close to 800 bucks.
Needless to say, we had 2 buggies full and i mean piled till stuff was falling off full!


----------



## Yesterday

800 bux = 31 laws+wheels+filter!
go hungry foo!


----------



## FABMAN

If I had 800 bones to blow on food I wont leave the house all winter ill hibernate!!

Just got a yellow PW50 yzinger for the boy. Took it all apart its an 1983 or something. Just going over it all pant job ,ext. Cant believe the GF let me put the plastics in the NEW dish hider (maybe a month old), Then I proceeded to put the frame in the tub for a good scrub down!!! She didn't even give me that look you now THE LOOK!! At this point I'm wandering if i can replace the kitchen table with the BF. All I need to do is pull the other side of the sliding door off!!!! I mean how much more can I get away with???? Shes got to be a keeper!!


----------



## cigaro

hahahaha.. You sound like me. I once assembled a completely restored 200x in the living room floor of a house I was renting. Waaayyy before I got married though.


----------



## phreebsd

hey that story is almost as good as Catgirl's..
her husband washed a transmission in the dishwasher..


----------



## cigaro

hahahahaha


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning....


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

anyone heard of the comedian Galager? i went with a girl friend last night to see him. she got free tickets. we were on the 5th row! for those who dont know him, he smashes food with a hammer. the front half of the room was covered in plastic. we took a raincoat and hid under it. we got blasted with corn, mustard, mayo, lettuce filled with flour, strawberry sryp and watermellons. he was freakin hilarious.


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah i remember him. he uses a big wood hammer to hit stuff with. He also uses other props in his act to i think. I never seen him live but seen a few of his shows. The guy must be getting on up in his years. Last show i seen of his had to be 15/20 years ago.


----------



## FABMAN

Heck he was old back then. I think he has a brother that did the same act.


----------



## Polaris425

thats all the world needs....... multiple carrot tops............. lol


----------



## Metal Man

This guy was doing shows when carrot top was in diapers LOL

I though he died but guess i was wrong....or there is another one.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah i was just kidding... lol


----------



## Metal Man

yeah ...I know....i got it like that


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

he is 62; and yeah, he had some other props as well


----------



## cigaro

Jeeesssshhh I remember watching him when I was in highschool .


----------



## Polaris425

STOGI said:


> Jeeesssshhh I remember watching him when I was in highschool .


now that WAS a long time ago!!!! :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

he also has a wheeler with a rollover cage..
he can be going real fast, hit the front brakes and rollver and keep going ;D


----------



## 650Brute

Mornin............

Waitin' on a major winter storm here...


----------



## phreebsd

I heard on the radio its going to be "a storm that gets talked about for a long time"
so much for global warming...


----------



## 650Brute

Yeah,... Looks like it's gonna be bad. We are right on the cusp of the snow/ice line.

3" to 5" of snow tonight with 1/2" of ice possible, and then snow all day tommorrow...


----------



## Yesterday

supposed to be a bit of freezing rain/ice here, tommorow day and night and then some more on wednesday. i'd sure hate to have to stay home from work and play on the ice on the brute :yup:


----------



## phreebsd

haha that's what i was going to say..
off work!!
dang it should snow here!


----------



## 650Brute

I bought an extra 5 gallons of gas just for the occasion...


----------



## Brute650i

I just got back from the bookstore getting books for this semesters classes. 6 books total $815:aargh4:. Ill be glad when i get out of school its not even funny at least someone will be paying me for my time then.


----------



## Yesterday

each of those books cost 12 bux to make =/


----------



## Polaris425

ouch!


----------



## Brute650i

You aint jokin


----------



## phreebsd

my wife pays the same thing. School costs are a complete joke. there is no reason WHAT SO EVER a book needs to be 100+ dollars. im sorry but it doesnt.
the cost per semester hour goes every every year as do all the various fees for this for that, i mean WTF why does a PARKING FEE need to go up!!
I HATE COLLEGE AND THEIR BULL**** PRICING AND MONEY GRUBBING SCHEMES!!!


----------



## Yesterday

that's one of the reasons i quit college a while back. i got tired of all their bs. on the front end it looks affordable, this much for this many hours. ok fine. + parking pass + books + lab fee + whatever useless software the "professor" makes you buy + the 25$ parkin ticket you got because you drove your truck instead of car to school and forgot to switch the parkin tag out + the extra fee because that tag isnt registered to THAT car + the alcohol after class to cope with all the bs = way more than ever planned


----------



## Yesterday

oh. and why the **** do i have to pay an athletics fee when i'm in a computer science/networking degree plan? i dont even know where the f'n gym is. ****ers.

/rant


----------



## phreebsd

exactly. 
IMO they are only there to suck up money and lots of it.


----------



## Polaris425

:bigeyes:


----------



## Brute650i

yeah I have had to pay 815 for books, 30 for parking decal, 2500 for apartment which is cheaper than the dorms, 2500 for tuition, 50 for football tickets, and then all the overpriced meals i have to eat on campus on tuesday's and thats just this semester. All that adds up to a new brute real quick


----------



## phreebsd

at least you'll be something man.
make good money rocks 
what are you in school to become?


----------



## Polaris425

Only $30 for the parking? Try $150 < thats what Mine costs. And I'm an employee not a student. Roll Tide though, someone has to pay for Saban...  haha.


----------



## Brute650i

ha yeah its 60 for the year. I am in civil engineering only have 3 semesters left including this one.


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> Only $30 for the parking? Try $150 < thats what Mine costs. And I'm an employee not a student. Roll Tide though, someone has to pay for Saban...  haha.


You have to pay for parking? WTF this aint New York!
You are parking on campus property. You shouldnt have to pay..
Oh Wait.... That's right... you work for a COLLEGE..
Yet another example of their greed.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yep.. Rediculous... However, it does have its perks.... There's usually reserved faculty/staff parking in every lot... Otherwise it would be a free for all and then parking would suck [email protected]


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning


----------



## cigaro

Morn'n.... going to the doctor this morning for my biannual "loose weight, take your blood pressure and diabetes meds" lecture. Last time I told him I would do all that if I could start smoking and drinking again. lol


----------



## Polaris425

Dont take up smoking again, b/c if we go riding then every 15min you'll be wanting to stop for a smoke break, and I wont like riding w/ you anymore....  haha!


----------



## phreebsd

shoot ride with one hanging outta yer face! i used to


----------



## Brute650i

so what is yalls thoughts on running yellow secondary and purple primary for 31's? just thought i would ask as someone suggested this to someone on highlifter.


----------



## Polaris425

not sure about the purple primary.... but the yellow secondary is good.


----------



## Brute650i

purple is super stiff and stall is on up there to. I dont think it would be bad but it I would think it would do one thing and one thing only and that would be low end only and mixed with yellow top out at about 15.


----------



## phreebsd

i should probably order the yellow secondary to have on hand for the 31's when they arrive if i thinl a sittfer spring is necessary.
I get a feeling my top speed is only gonna be 40 with that combo.
Fast enough I guess.. i just like to take off


----------



## Yesterday

mm. all ya'lls clutch talk makes me wonder how bad off i am with stock stuff and 28s


----------



## Polaris425

^ yeah you should upgrade to like a green.


----------



## phreebsd

yeah man.. you notice any squeaks and chirps when in a hole?
I do with a lime green on 27's. **** I might just need a new belt.


----------



## Yesterday

no squeaks or chirps, just normal clicks and shiat from kebc(i guess?)


----------



## Brute650i

i have a green secondary i want to sale let me know if your interested.


----------



## Yesterday

i know exactly nothing about nothing when it comes to clutches and springs and whatever else so it'll take alot of me breaking stuff, you people pursuading me, or way too much reading on my part before i start to tear into anything like that!

*edit.
although i did just watch the howtorimary clutch spring video. me likey. it boosted my confidence somewhat. make more similar!


----------



## Polaris425

haha... changing the secondary spring will give you back the low end torque you lost when you put on the heavier tires... better belt grip... You'll loose top end speed but, when your mudding you need that low end more than you need top end.


----------



## Yesterday

yeah yeah. i just cant see myself tryin to get this(http://www.mudinmyblood.com/clutchspringinstall.html) deep into 'er yet with only 30 somethin miles =/


----------



## Brute650i

its not hard at all just a few bolts here and there


----------



## phreebsd

it's exactly 10 bolts
8 cvt cover, 1 primary, 1 secondary.


----------



## Polaris425

watch the video!!!  :rockn: 

This is for the primary, but the initial steps are the same






For getting the cover & all off....


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

whelp, i got the flu or something. temperature is 100.1 and i feel like crap! bad cough, chest hurts, ears hurt, throat hurts, body aches, dizzy and light headed, no energy. IT SUCKS!!! called in from work. but gotta go in at 4 to work till 8 for the late therapist. hopefully my fever will break before then. headed back to bed.


----------



## Polaris425

Sounds like you have the flu. Which is contagous... which means you probably dont need to go to work and be around people..... My $0.02


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

just talked to the office manager. she told me not to come in at all. shes got it too. we both woke up with it tuesday. she stayed home yesterday. she came into work, then left. said shed work the late shift for me. 

on a good note, we sold the MSTs. mettin the fella this evening. yay.


----------



## Yesterday

yeah, tha'ts the video i watched. the link i pasted though, looks like a big pile of BS that i dont wanna do =( maybe it's the same stuff. also, Get well soon! sick is no bueno


----------



## Bootlegger

Good afternoon....how is everyone?


----------



## Polaris425

Bootlegger said:


> Good afternoon....how is everyone?


ready for the weekend!


----------



## Brute650i

I hate dealerships!!!!! Everytime i go in there they act like they know what i need for my bike and what would make it faster, I ask for a big gun they say i need a muzzy pro, I tell them about my new motor and he says i should have just got a new EFI and it would run just as fast (couldnt help but LOL on that one), I tell them i want a dalton orange/blue primary he tells me i need a whole clutch kit to be fast, then he doesnt know where to find the price at and tells me they only sale a kit, then tries to sale me used primary springs that they got from constomers for free for the price of a new one. 

I think thats all right know but im sure there will be something else next time i go up there

something else they have brutes on sale if anyone need a new one. 
plain colored one low low price of wait for it 8300 
camo 8800 man i may buy one tomorrow and trade mine in


----------



## kawa650

Haha...The dealer near me is the same way. All they know is what it says in the catalog there looking at or have read before!!!


----------



## Brute650i

yeah if i ever need a good laugh i just go in there to see what is new on there list to make my bike faster. I thinking about seeing if i can get them down on those used primarys they have they had a pink, yellow and orange atleast thats what he said. i wouldnt mind trying out the orange maybe the pink to.


----------



## phreebsd

pooh on the dealer. The internet is my dealer!
I order all mu junk off the net.


----------



## Brute650i

Mine to most of the time. Just ready to get the brute together 100 percent its been apart for a good 3 months


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I used to visit one often where the mechanic was a hack, and was screwing people out of $ replacing extra parts that didnt need replacing. (I *****ed enough and he finaly got fired) The salesman was an idiot he didnt have a clue about any of the products.


----------



## Bootlegger

Afternoon all.....I only have 1 student in my room today....we are watching movies..lol 
I have to work at the kawie shop this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## phreebsd

cool ;D
i been talking to you on messenger for 2 weeks and you haven't hit me back.


----------



## Mall Crawler

What and where do you teach Boot?


----------



## Polaris425

Mall Crawler said:


> What and where do you teach Boot?


He's a sex ed. teacher, in alaska... he teaches the eskimos... :bigok:

:haha:


just kidding I think he's a math teacher or something.


----------



## Mall Crawler

Did that guy buy the lift from you?


----------



## Polaris425

yup... even cut him a deal  Thanks.


----------



## Mall Crawler

I'm just glad I could help. Did you talk him into joining MIMB?


----------



## Polaris425

no i forgot to do any politicin.... haha


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning.....going to a small local race here today. Probably only about 25-30 racers show up....its fun though. The Pit is very good though.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

we got a fish aquarium!! its pretty! its got 4 big orange ones and 2 big black ones. we'r gonna give jw's dad 2 orange ones and a black one then go buy us some smaller ones. we got it for free. the fella the jw works with (his wife was the crazy manager at the doctors office i work at) gave it to us. ill have to get some pix of it and post'em up.


----------



## Yesterday

played our first softball tournament of the year today. it was colder'n ****. won two lost two. decent fun day for our first of the year. i'm still defrosting


----------



## Brute650i

it was 60 degrees here in oxford made for a nice day to be out ridding if only the brute was together


----------



## Bootlegger

Today was Fun.....their was about 32 racers showed up.....Had Fun and did very well. Them Dang 2 ups though...LOL!! I hate when they pass you standing on the back rack waving and I am doing everything just keep mine down. I want one...LOL!!!


----------



## phreebsd

muddin_lil_sis said:


> we got a fish aquarium!! its pretty! its got 4 big orange ones and 2 big black ones. we'r gonna give jw's dad 2 orange ones and a black one then go buy us some smaller ones. we got it for free. the fella the jw works with (his wife was the crazy manager at the doctors office i work at) gave it to us. ill have to get some pix of it and post'em up.


 
orange and black..
im guessing you either got goldfish or platies.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

no steve the orange ones are called a blood parrot fish and the black ones are a blackish/greenish color and it clings onto the glass and eats the bacteria and crap.


" blackish/greenish color and it clings onto the glass and eats the bacteria and crap." <-- plecostomus


----------



## Yesterday

we used to have a fish tank. in it we had several fish(duh) but also had some aquatic frogs. they're pretty big and kinda ugly but they're cool as ****. they swim around super fast and we fed 'em bass minnows from the bait shop or just little generic minnows from the pet shop. none of these are/were mine but it'll give you an idea of what i'm talkin about.


----------



## Bootlegger

brute650i said:


> I hate dealerships!!!!! Everytime i go in there they act like they know what i need for my bike and what would make it faster, I ask for a big gun they say i need a muzzy pro, I tell them about my new motor and he says i should have just got a new EFI and it would run just as fast (couldnt help but LOL on that one), I tell them i want a dalton orange/blue primary he tells me i need a whole clutch kit to be fast, then he doesnt know where to find the price at and tells me they only sale a kit, then tries to sale me used primary springs that they got from constomers for free for the price of a new one.
> 
> I think thats all right know but im sure there will be something else next time i go up there
> 
> something else they have brutes on sale if anyone need a new one.
> plain colored one low low price of wait for it 8300
> camo 8800 man i may buy one tomorrow and trade mine in


That cracks me up.....the dealer would make more money if they kept their motuh shut....trust me...


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> cool ;D
> i been talking to you on messenger for 2 weeks and you haven't hit me back.


I bet its not showing up on the school internet.....stupid security crap. I wondered where you had been....:thinking: lol


----------



## phreebsd

aw man. i thought u were hating me now


----------



## phreebsd

xbigp said:


> we used to have a fish tank. in it we had several fish(duh) but also had some aquatic frogs. they're pretty big and kinda ugly but they're cool as ****. they swim around super fast and we fed 'em bass minnows from the bait shop or just little generic minnows from the pet shop. none of these are/were mine but it'll give you an idea of what i'm talkin about.


those are albino 3-clawed frogs. Very mean. Will eat fish during the night as most fish go to the bottom over night.



Here's some pics of my tank. I ran www.everythingsalty.com for several years.


----------



## phreebsd

More pics i found





































my pair of clowns. Had these guys 3 or 4 years now.









The cost of that tank = a SxS, like a razr or teryx


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> aw man. i thought u were hating me now


NO....I tied to talk to you once from work and it wouldn't let me:thinking: It won't even show pics when I am at work..


----------



## Yesterday

man these fellas on fishers need to step it up! i'm tired of watchin' em ride gravel roads and what not


----------



## Polaris425

^ HA! So true.


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah really .....let gets MUDDY!!! LOL!!


----------



## cigaro

hahaha.. I watched it one time and fishers said " We're going to hit some deep mud now" They where on hondas with stock tires. It was barely deep enough to scrape the belly of the bike. hahahaha what a joke. 

They were at nats last year though.


----------



## cigaro

My brother-n-law and his 2 boys have be living with us for the past 3 months. :aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4:

He told me they found a place and will be out by Saturday:WAYV::WAYV:AAARRTYY::fest30::fest30::band::band:artay:artay:artay::crowdapplause:


The spare bedroom is going to the son(it's bigger than his) and his room is going to be my new home office. *NO MORE HOTEL STOGI!!!!!!!*


hahahahaha


----------



## Polaris425

WWHOOOOO!!!!! NICE! I'm sure you are glad!


----------



## phreebsd

Congratulations. 
So the commercial WAS wrong. When roaches move in, they DO move out.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning


----------



## Yesterday

ahoy mate(s)!


----------



## Brute650i

its has gotten chilly down here today, got up for class and looked at the thermometer and its 14


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

its cold down here!!! like 26*...that is tooooo cold for me!


----------



## phreebsd

howdy folks. another day another dollar.
3 more days till the weekend. 10 more days till i get to order my 31 laws, rims, springs and pipe!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah it was cold when I left... However I started the morning right w/ a free chicken biscuit from chic-fil-a!


----------



## Mall Crawler

That was one of my favorite things in college. We had a chic-fi-la in the commons and we used to go down there every morning after our first class and get a chicken biscuit. mmm mmm


----------



## phreebsd

their chicken minis are good too.
They have that now for the breakfast crowd.


----------



## cigaro

phreebsd said:


> Congratulations.
> So the commercial WAS wrong. When roaches move in, they DO move out.




Yep..... I'm glad the lord blessed me enough to be able to help them though. The thing about those situations is you wind up being taken advantage of. I finally had to tell him it wasn't doing him or his boys any good not to have a home of their own and that I was ready for mine to return to normal.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

phreebsd said:


> their chicken minis are good too.


 
omg!! those are my favorites!!! i get cravings for them all the tim! we'll order a tray for the office and it wont take 10 mins for them all to be gone (theres only 6 of us in the office.) oooo i really want some now!


----------



## Brute650i

gotta question for yall. 

i need to know how to do the following: say if i want to put a link to EPI website how do i do it so that on the screen it will say click here for EPI springs and that will be the link instead of this www.mudinmyblood.com


----------



## Yesterday

in the quick reply box down there --v there's a picture of a globe with a paperclip lookin thing in it. type your text (click here for epi springs) highlight it, then click the globe 'n paste in the url. maybe not the proper way to do it but it's how i've always done it


----------



## phreebsd

welp tonight sucked. 
Shortly after i got home we had to call the ambulance and take omelet to the hospital.
She's been sick and thermometer said 106. We immediately got her up and in some luke warm water in the bath while the ambulance was on their way.
She has pneumonia. 
She'll be ok. My baby is strong.


----------



## Yesterday

dang. same thing happened last friday with my grandpa that lives next door. his temp was 108 and woulda died if we hadn't got him to the hospital. we didnt call the ambulance because i feel like i could make it home and pick him up and get him to the hospital three times faster than the ambulance could. turned out he has double pneumonia among other things and was just moved from ICU to a normal room last night. he's madder than clay aiken on valentines day with a bad case of lock jaw, and wants to come home. he keeps sayin bring my **** clothes i'm walkin home! i dont blame him. good luck on ya daughter/wife?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

poor little omlet. hope she gets to feelin better.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks. 
She has to go to the doctor this afternoon. I hope she can get a shot of rocephin.


----------



## Bootlegger

Afternoon folks


----------



## cigaro

Dang Steve... I know it scares ya when your little ones get that sick. We'll be praying for her brother.


----------



## Metal Man

Hello all. I aint been on line much the past few days. I been working all day and installing hardwood floors in my house all night. Hope to finish it up tomorrow.:grumble:


----------



## Polaris425

guys just an update on Omlet, steve said they were having to take her back to the hospital, and there was a chance that she might have to stay over night....


----------



## phreebsd

STOGI said:


> Dang Steve... I know it scares ya when your little ones get that sick. We'll be praying for her brother.


yeah it does. Thanks for the prayers stogi.
It is hard seeing your daughter pull away in an ambulance. 
Too much to take.

We're back from the doctor again.
she got a shot of antibiotics and we picked up two more antibiotics at the pharmacy. we're determined to kill it. She's gonna be alright.


----------



## Mall Crawler

Good luck man I know all those feelings first hand. We did a 2 week stint at children's hospital in Jackson when my son was 18mos because of pneumonia but he pulled thru great and is now better than ever.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

glad ya gettin omlet some meds. work was so freakin dramatic today. guess it goes hand in had with workin at a shirnks office. so glad tomorrow is friday. got a guy (supposedly) pickin up the grizz tomorrow. *sad*


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Folks


----------



## phreebsd

Howdy bootlegger. YGPM!
(well in a minute you will )


----------



## Bootlegger

Got it buddy.....and Afternonn everyone...


----------



## phreebsd

Afternoon! It's a GREAT day here for riding. I'm talking 70 degrees here!
I can't go though. 
Probably cant go till first weekend of March after the mods are on and we've fiilmed and documented everything


----------



## Yesterday

it was like 74 here all day today. supposed to be similar tommorow. today i had to work round the house. tommorow i ride! then next weekend i gotta rip ol green apart and giv'r ****.


----------



## Polaris425

I went down and cleared the rest of the property line around my parents place so that I can ride the brute all the way through.. and I rode down the dirt road and hammerd it a few times, roosted around some turns in the woods too a few times


----------



## Bootlegger

It was nice here today...I rode for a while.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

sold the grizz last night....and bought....A HARLEY DAVIDSON!!!! =) 

jw and i are in mobile for a weekend getaway...just enjoyin each others company and relaxing.


----------



## phreebsd

gotta change yer name now
pavement_lil_sis


----------



## Brute650i

ooo thats harsh phreebsd, but funny


----------



## Polaris425

Biker_Lil_sis......... PLEASE just dont be one of the ones riding around topless............. I dont need to see pictures of my little sister at a bike rally w/ no top and assless chaps on......... And JW, that means NO Assless chaps for you either bro.................


----------



## Yesterday

ouch


----------



## Yesterday

Well, today i went riding with a couple friends. Logged about 30 miles leavin me with a grand total of 70 and 15 hours. Bout time for that first service eh? Anyway, near my house, blocking all of my trail access is this(i've posted this here before):









We finally found a way to get around it. It's a pain in the butt but it opens up miles and miles and miles of trails so that makes me real happy to know. Snorkels and lift have got to get put on this next weekend. I kept gettin frustrated that i couldnt go through what i wanted to =P Only had one "oh ****" moment, riding down a shallow creek, bout half way up the tires then the bottom just fell out of it bout headlight high. probably wasn't as bad as i thought but it scared the hale outta me. sorry for the long post, btw.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

Polaris425 said:


> assless chaps on......... And JW, that means NO Assless chaps for you either bro.................


already got a matching set! =)


----------



## phreebsd

hahaha take pics!! 
We can put them in the MIMB Calendar!


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Folks


----------



## Brute650i

bootlegger you got PM


----------



## phreebsd

Where's my PM?! huh!? Huh!? 

Lunch time, turkey sammich and a Red Blitz Vault. that's some good stuff!


----------



## Brute650i

ha ha i had bbq pork with baked beans and cole slaw MMMMMMM good now gotta go get started on hmwrk thats due tomorrow


----------



## Polaris425

brute650i said:


> ha ha i had bbq pork with baked beans and cole slaw MMMMMMM good now gotta go get started on hmwrk thats due tomorrow


ME TOO!

I had a jumbo bbq pork samach & bbq baked beans (they put some meat in there they are th ebest bbq baked beans I ever had!)


----------



## 650Brute

Just checking in guys,.....

Keep on doin it!!!!


----------



## cigaro

Jeeeshh I'm glad today is over with. I was informed at work that they are going to cut a mechanics position. We have an opening for a truck driver so I may be going to take the written test to get my class "a" back Friday. I don't know for sure yet. I love mechanic'n but with things going down the tubes economy wise having the CDL to fall back on seems wise to me. Plus they'll pay for it.


----------



## Polaris425

so your not sure though if its your postiion right?


----------



## Yesterday

smart choice on gettin that cdl. if worst comes to worst then you can always work for a strictly truck drivin' company. those jobs are everywhere


----------



## Polaris425

I still have mine. I dropped HAZMAT though b/c they started charging to get it... If I ever have to get back into it the company can pay for that...


----------



## cigaro

Polaris425 said:


> so your not sure though if its your postiion right?



Yes the position is mine if I want it. I'm just not sure if I want it. I would actually be a truck driver / mechanic. But I would officially be classified as a truck driver. Bottom line is they have been cutting positions left and right. We have five mechanics and only really need 3 at this time. They say only one mechanics position is in jeopardy but we know better. We also know how our branch manager is. He's a cheap tightwad and I wouldn't be surprised if he cut two.


----------



## cigaro

BigP said:


> smart choice on gettin that cdl. if worst comes to worst then you can always work for a strictly truck drivin' company. those jobs are everywhere


Yeah.... It would have to be short haul or local. I did the long haul stuff for years and ain't got no intentions nor need to do that again.


----------



## FABMAN

Well things got really tight hear the GF got the axe yesterday. Good idea stogi get a cdl. Maybe ill try that too while they are still paying for it. Well see how long I can make it float till she can find a job.


----------



## phreebsd

Sorry to hear, fabman. If you need something let us know. We are stronger as one than we are individually. 
There's help in numbers.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Afternoon Folks.....


----------



## Twisted10

its windy as shat here. 50+mph.

i guess someplace in PA it was recorded @ 92mph! 


crikey mate!


----------



## phreebsd

**** dont fly a kite unless you want a free ride to the next state!


----------



## Bootlegger

hey all....haven't been on in a few days. Hey Phreebsd. I have some cool MIMB stickers....Got them last week. I put on my Helmet...LOL!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

lets see em! 
I've not seen any pics of the stickers i dont think


----------



## cigaro

I finally got a new computer. My old one was so old you could only run Windows ME or lower on it. My new one is a Dell Inspiron 530s. Caught it on sell at Bestbuy for $579 with a free printer. Walmart wanted over $800 for the same computer and no printer.
The only problem I found with it was it came with a 64 bit browser installed and I had to switch it back to the 32 bit browser because Adobe flash won't work on the 64-bit browser yet.


----------



## Yesterday

ew. i'd rather have no computer than a computer with ME!!


----------



## Metal Man

Darn!! I thought i had the day off.But guess what.....my boss called and wants me to come in and go over a new set of prints for him 

So its off to work i go.....


----------



## IBBruin

STOGI said:


> I finally got a new computer. My old one was so old you could only run Windows ME or lower on it. My new one is a Dell Inspiron 530s. Caught it on sell at Bestbuy for $579 with a free printer. Walmart wanted over $800 for the same computer and no printer.
> The only problem I found with it was it came with a 64 bit browser installed and I had to switch it back to the 32 bit browser because Adobe flash won't work on the 64-bit browser yet.


What browser ya using? I'm running 64 bit Vista with Firefox and haven't had any issues at all.


----------



## cigaro

It tried it with firefox and it still would load the flashplayer for me. The next version of flashplayer is going to be 64 bit compatible. I used firefox on my old computer and liked it allot better than the Internet Explore that came on ME.


----------



## expat_dude

Meeting the dozer guy out at the land today,, We are getting an old pond repaired and enlarged,,, Will post some pics.. Hopefully he can get started in the next month or so..


----------



## Yesterday

it's freakin' snowin here :grumpy:


----------



## Metal Man

There calling for it here too but i'll belive it when i see it. Is it sticking or melting?


----------



## IBBruin

When is it supposed to be there? I'm in Jackson now headed home.


----------



## Yesterday

meltin, it's like 42*F


----------



## Bootlegger

How is everyone today??


----------



## Brute650i

suppose to get like 3 inches in oxford i think dont think its gonna happen but the temp is dropping of pretty good.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

felt real good this morning but the temp has dropped quite a bit over the day. we ar dog sitting this week. my office manager is going to disney world tomorrow for a week. her dog is HUGE. camo is scared of him! its kinda funny. he wont even leave my feet. wont let forrest get near me. forrest wants to play with bubba, but bubba dont really wanna play with him. probably gonna be an interesting week for sure!

gettin ready to go see jeff dunham! got jw tickets to see him for christmas. jon was supposed to come down and go with us, but the parents had decided to go visit him this weekend. cant wait to go. he is so funny!


----------



## Lulu500

I love Jeff Dunham! From what I hear he's a good show, I'm jealous.


----------



## Polaris425

I'll prolly regret not coming down to see him.


----------



## Metal Man

It snowing here now. Its not sticking right now but its getting darn cold out there so it might start.


----------



## Yesterday

it's been snowin HARD here since a couple hours before sunset. stickin a bit now, but i doubt it'll hang around much. supposed to be high in mid 50's tommorow. MUD MUD MUD


----------



## expat_dude

Cold and windy here in Brookhaven,, Today is packing day as I leave for work (Angola, Africa) in the morning.at:


----------



## Yesterday

oh you're comin' to little rock?


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah we did wind up getting a few inch's of snow to cover the ground.


----------



## Yesterday

Metal Man said:


> Yeah we did wind up getting a few inch's of snow to cover the ground.


makes for a good enough reason to ride a bit on a sunday afternoon though eh?:rockn:


----------



## cigaro

Heck... we even got some snow on the ground here.


----------



## Yesterday

It's all gone here, I figure we got 3 inches or so but the mornin' sun has killed it already. I'd say it's 45 already by now.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

Polaris425 said:


> I'll prolly regret not coming down to see him.


 
oh yeah! the show was GREAT!!! we had a blast! Guitar Guy opened the show! hahaha he was so funny! gotta get his cd. 

no snow here. just cooold


----------



## Lulu500

LUCKY! I hope I can get tickets. He's suppose to be coming to Florida either this month or next month.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Everyone....


----------



## KMKjr

Bootlegger said:


> Good Morning Everyone....


Mornin'

How are things in Crossville?


----------



## phreebsd

Sunny day in Montgomery!


----------



## KMKjr

Sunny here but only 5 degrees.

Fishing and biking tonight!!


----------



## Yesterday

fishing in 5 degree weather? NO SIR


----------



## phreebsd

71 today. Good seal installing weather.


----------



## walker

69 with a chance for some more rain this evening .... riding is goin to most excellent when the creeks and rivers go down..............


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> fishing in 5 degree weather? NO SIR


Celcius dude....and it's 8 now!! (56F for my US friends)

Best time for fishin'.....some ice still in the lakes & the trout are good and hungry!!

and we are flooded like crazy too....been raining for a week now + spring thaw = lots o' water!!


----------



## Yesterday

oh.. 5 celcius. 56f isnt too bad


----------



## Yesterday

took these a few minutes ago. i bet my trucks all jacked up =/


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that sucks, we had that 2 weeks ago. but our cars were ok.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning...


----------



## phreebsd

Morning folk! we get off at 12 today! Good friday!


----------



## KMKjr

Happy Good Friday everyone.

Fish for supper......but I ain't going to church unless it's in a box!!!


----------



## phreebsd

haha i love churches chicken!

we're under tornado watch right now. Good portion of the state under a warning.


----------



## kawa650

^^^Must be nice even though tornados can be a bad thing but most of the time with them theres rain which I really could use alot of, its very dry around here, but maybe Sunday we will get some rain!!!


----------



## phreebsd

yep all these rains coming thru gonna keep the woods filled for me for sunday


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yeay, we got all that stormy weather last night....Couple of tornadoes in Shreveport and in Mena, AR


----------



## cigaro




----------



## Bootlegger

Evening Folks!!


----------



## KMKjr

If there was some whirlly wind coming, I might even go to church!!


----------



## cigaro

> If there was some whirlly wind coming, I might even go to church!!


Don't let the wind stop ya brother......ya never know who ya might find there.


----------



## KMKjr

Happy Easter all!!


----------



## phreebsd

happy Easter!
we're about to go hunt eggs and roll deep!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

happy easter everyone. another holiday away from the family for me.....


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Folks....I am going to ride a little today.


----------



## phreebsd

im smoking to fat pork butts right now.
using the hickory chunks as the smoke. they come out great. super tender. 
they should after 8 hours.


----------



## harmonsbrute

looks good... wish my boss whould fix me sumthing that good for lunch to day since i got called in...


----------



## cigaro

phreebsd said:


> im smoking to fat pork butts right now.
> using the hickory chunks as the smoke. they come out great. super tender.
> they should after 8 hours.


 
Indirect heat with the coals on the side... that's the way to do it!! I do ribs like that with a small coffee can of water sitting on the coals. The meat will fall off the bones ....:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

it was definitely tender and very smoky. i was using water soaked hickory chunks. that stuff would smoke real good.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Just got home from playing softball with some old buddies.....Man, I think I might be getting old!! LOL (31)


----------



## Bootlegger

Morning all....I am going to play in the Creek behind the house for a while. Then walk out the property and make sure its ok....walking a 101 acres suck. I can ride the Brute for some of it though....LOL


----------



## Bootlegger

Hey all...whats up??? I am think about racing in the Lite Class. I would like to get another King Quad 450 EFI. I wish I still had mine now....


----------



## phreebsd

excellent. more classes in which you compete = more racing time.
does the can-an vtwin 550 place in lite?


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> excellent. more classes in which you compete = more racing time.
> does the can-an vtwin 550 place in lite?


Nope....there almost obsolete this year....since its a V-Twin it has to run will the Big Boys....650,750,800's and so on.


----------



## Bootlegger

I have me some 27 inch Zilla's on the way....I am going to sale my Outlaws and either get 28x10 Silverbacks from Matt or my teammate has a brand new set of EDL's that he has never mounted....I hope my Laws sale quick. they I will have new trail tires and new race tires...


----------



## kawa650

Look what I did Saturday





These are some pics my Sister took, dont have any from the paid photographer, yet.
I may put better ones up when I get them.

Wish me luck


----------



## cigaro

Sucker!! naw j/k 

CONGRATS !!!


----------



## KMKjr

I think I saw that in a Jeff Foxworthy video once.....lol

Congrats!!!


----------



## Polaris425

congrats!


----------



## kawa650

haha^^

Thank yall all, its all good

Now off for a week of relaxing


----------



## TX4PLAY

Congrats man!

I tried to get my wife to ride from the church to our reception in my old Cj-7 (no top/no doors) she wouldn't go for it didn't want to mess up her hair before reception pics.


----------



## Bootlegger

Congrats


----------



## Bootlegger

Whats going on folks? Finally got our new Jerseys back from Animal paintball yesterday. Robbin...Randy's sister is mailing mine out to me tomorrow. Can't wait...I am excited like a kid waiting on a new toy...lol


----------



## drtj

Turned 30 today


----------



## seth5208

what's going on everyone i just started a 7 and a half day vacation today got lucky we switched to new shifts at work we'll be working 4 10's my shift is monday tuesday friday n saturday. n my current shift is sun-thurs so this switch over gives me a three day weekend so i took mon n tuesday off n got 7 days off for only using two days of vacation so not too bad if i do say so myself lol


----------



## seth5208

happy bday DRTJ


----------



## drtj

Thanks


----------



## walker

drtj said:


> Turned 30 today


 
happy dirty 30 buddy


----------



## Polaris425

And... a YEAR later almost ot the day... this thread is resurected! Nice! :rockn:


I'm at work. Sucks. Ready for weekend.


----------



## Bootlegger

Had to keep it going...lol. Keeps all the BS in one place.


----------



## Polaris425

:bigok:


----------



## 650Brute

Nice!!! Kudos on this!!! I been re reading all the old stuff. Awesome!


----------



## FABMAN

I got a new phone! The new evo from Sprint. It's sweet. Glad the weekend is hear. Going to a bike show with the old man and then to a grad party Saturday


----------



## drtj

Playing ball with the kiddos this morning then off to ride the brute this afternoon.


----------



## Bootlegger

The weekend is here with nothing to do....so sad!


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> The weekend is here with nothing to do....so sad!


At least you not having to work like me...stuck behind a desk...logged into MINB...I guess it could be worse..:thinking:


----------



## Bootlegger

I am getting way too lazy here lately...lol. I got a couple of bikes I have to jett this week but other than that nothing. I just got done with one a guy brought to me. He try to jet it and said it would not hardly run at all....when I took it apart he forgot to put the springs back in the slides....lol. Other than that he had the main jets correct. Poor guy thought he had tore it all up...I only charged him a can of Grizzly long cut wintergreen....lol


----------



## 650Brute

Bootlegger said:


> The weekend is here with nothing to do....so sad!



I had lots to do,.... at work. Grrrr


----------



## Bootlegger

Ha...lol. I am off all summer. :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

:haha: I'm green with Envy.... J/K, Enjoy your time off Bro.


----------



## brutemike

Just got my new cv joint but got to work all weekend three weeks stright now im ready to ride.


----------



## Bootlegger

I bet you are ready to ride...I may mine around the house some today.


----------



## tacoma_2002

working all weekend....at least you guys can log into MIMB from your work computers...strictly business on mine dern it.

Off Wed. and Thur. so maybe I'll get a little ride time in !


----------



## drtj

Taking it easy this morning then off to a B-day party this afternoon.


----------



## Possum

Threw my sis a big birthday party  Had a blast!  
Gonna go work out in a little bit


----------



## IBBruin

Ate some fantastic seafood at Landry's last night in Breaux Bridge. After a couple of stops today, I'm finally headed home.


----------



## kawa650

Taking it easy today, bout to throw some stuffed pork chops on the pit and drinking a cold Coors light!!!


----------



## phreebsd

ive been swimmin all weekend long. im dark!


----------



## Polaris425

Let's see. Washed & Cleaned truck (it's shiney inside and out again now..) Did yard work, cleaned up a little in the house (still got more to do, seems like something always needs cleaned) Washed the wheeler, cleaned out the little boat, swept out garage, little this little that, and the rest of the weekend I just relaxed in my chair.


----------



## Bootlegger

I don't think I am going to do anything today but lay around. Its HOT here today.


----------



## gpinjason

At work now... This weekend was fun, we went up to Gilmer, TX with the Jeep and 4 wheelers... I only rode the 4 wheeler for like half an hour yesterday morning... my buddy was following me on his and he lost it on a little hill and it rolled down about 3 times... luckily he got off and out of the way... just got a little scratched up.. the bike is ok except for a bent rear rack and bent ammo can... I think the ammo cans on front saved the handle bars! I will have some pics up tonight or tomorrow... didn't get any pics of the 4 wheelers, but I know ya'll will like the Jeep pics too...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

at work about 50 miles off the coast of texas. we are doing preparing the Deep Ocean Ascension (Pride Drill Ship) for work. It is hot as hell out here with no wind.


----------



## 650Brute

Soooo Hot here today. Enjoying the day off wit the kiddo


----------



## KMKjr

Packing for vacation.....a week in Newfoundland....whoo hoo?


----------



## drtj

Spent all day at work surfing the web. Trying to rest to where I'm not so sore from playing ball saturday. Now @ home watching Alice in Wonderland


----------



## kawa650

Worked and turned 27 today!!!


----------



## KMKjr

drtj said:


> Spent all day at work surfing the web. Trying to rest to where I'm not so sore from playing ball saturday. Now @ home watching Alice in Wonderland


Movie sucked.


----------



## 650Brute

Watched Eastbound and Down, The Kenny Powers stuff.... Funniest ever.


----------



## RDWD

Yep kmkjr that movie blew. I was gonna warn you but no one had the courtesy to warn me when I saw it. You would have to be seriously under the influence to enjoy that one.


----------



## lilbigtonka

umm lets see hit a deer going about 60 this morning headed to work really sucked but i guess it coulda been worst


----------



## KMKjr

lilbigtonka said:


> umm lets see hit a deer going about 60 this morning headed to work really sucked but i guess it coulda been worst


Sorry to hear, hope not much damage!

and

How's the meat?


----------



## lilbigtonka

we have enough meat here in the freezer already since im a yearly hunter and my little work truck has some cosmetic damage for sure but it can be replaced


----------



## drtj

KMKjr said:


> Movie sucked.


Its weird that's for sure. The kids liked it.


----------



## KMKjr

Last day before vacation!


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD said:


> Yep kmkjr that movie blew. I was gonna warn you but no one had the courtesy to warn me when I saw it. You would have to be seriously under the influence to enjoy that one.


you wern't? :thinking:


:bigok:


----------



## Big D

kawa650 said:


> Worked and turned 27 today!!!


Happy Birthday Dude! :birthday: Hope you had a great one.


----------



## kawa650

Thanks Big D, it was fine...I look at it as just another day!!!


----------



## Bootlegger

Man..its HOT here.


----------



## Polaris425

Bootlegger said:


> Man..its HOT here.


our little flash flood last night cooled things off a little bit, it was 73 last night about 10pm, instead of 87 like the previous nights... haha..


----------



## Bootlegger

Its real Humid here. 

I have been killing Wasps and Hornets the last two days. I found a hornets nest that was the size of a basketball in the Barn. I own a 101 acres and let the guy up the rode farm it and keep it up for me since i sold the tractor. He said he found one there last year that was bigger. He almost got stung about 10 times...I can't believe how big it was.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Super hot here too Boot!

Gonna try and ride a little today since I've (hopefully) got the 300 straightened out. Had to drop my Foreman off at the dealership to get it fixed (Speedo display accumulates moisture when the least little bit of water hits it upon washing), so I'm stuck with the 2 300's for the next week or so.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I can't stay warm enough here, better go grab me a jacket......


----------



## KMKjr

In Newfieland and it is cold! 8 degrees (celcius).

At least the beers are staying cold!


----------



## Possum

100 degrees here 
I'm gonna go pick up the DVD player from the shop. Theres a short somewhere in the cord.


----------



## 650Brute

95 here, feels like 105....

Fitnda go to work.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

on this big steel ship it is like 115 with 90% humidity.


----------



## Polaris425

^ But, it's a really awesome boat!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

It is nice on here. Just dont know where we are going to end up. we still have 1 to 2 months left before it is ready to go work. When that happens they are not going to hesitate to send us overseas so that it can start being paid for.


----------



## gpinjason

Just got home from work... having a cold drink... waiting to meet some friends for wings and beers later on!


----------



## IBBruin

Took the day off and ended up working all day. Sux


----------



## Stogi

IBBruin said:


> Took the day off and ended up working all day. Sux


Normally the way it goes for me also. 

Just got back from church and fixing the kids some tuna helper.


----------



## 650Brute

I'm off work now, Having a beer, surfing the MIMB....


----------



## Stogi

Trying to get my two knuckle heads up so I can take their mother this morning.


----------



## drtj

At work. It's my friday!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## IBBruin

Stogi said:


> Trying to get my two knuckle heads up *so I can take their mother* this morning.


Ummm Stogi, did you leave some words out or is that what you meant to say? LMAO


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Still out here on the ship. got 2.5 more weeks to go. still hot we need a cool front.


----------



## drtj

Yeah take her!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## Eight

I've nothing other to do except go swiming and grill out. Got to love being out for the summer while everyone else is at work. muhaha:haha:


----------



## 650Brute

Mornin. Its hot again today.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah but its so freakin cold in my office than when I walked out I thought... Man! This feels good! Lol


----------



## IBBruin

I really feel sorry for ya Jon.......


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> I really feel sorry for ya Jon.......


haha.. :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425

I dunno what the architect was smokin when we designed this little area, but it sucked having to draw it in CAD from a set of plans w/ no dimensions on it, getting lots of use out of my nice aluminum scale.


----------



## 650Brute

It stormed here...

Now I get to go to work, and deal with Broken electronics.


----------



## drtj

less than an hour i get to start my weekend:rockn:


----------



## Possum

Gotta mow the yard.


----------



## Stogi

IBBruin said:


> Ummm Stogi, did you leave some words out or is that what you meant to say? LMAO



hahahahaha....opps... Meant to say take them to their mother. Some other poor sucker can take her..... hell everyone else did.


----------



## drtj

ouch!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Possum said:


> Gotta mow the yard.


So did you get it mowed?

I'm callin it a night. Ready for the weekend though. Goin to a little fish fry w/ RDWD.


----------



## lg07brute

Rainin like crazy here. tornado warnings and a bunch of damage 30 or so miles away. They a talkin 1 to 2 inches of rain per hour during the heaviest part of this storm. news guy says up to 70 mph straight line wind too. O goody.


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> Goin to a little fish fry w/ RDWD.


You're supposed to throw the little ones back and fry the big ones. :bigok:


----------



## 650Brute

Stogi said:


> hahahahaha....opps... Meant to say take them to their mother. Some other poor sucker can take her..... hell everyone else did.


:haha:


----------



## FABMAN

Well I got the lawn cut I think ill look into buying a got, figured out what was wrong with the scrambler, then went to get a gasket for it, then off too work. I get my boy in the morning 10ish, then maybe ill get the scrambler torn down


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> You're supposed to throw the little ones back and fry the big ones. :bigok:


:bigok: haha... Well you know what I meant.


----------



## IBBruin

Woke up in Texarkana, headed to Memphis, Hernando, Batesville, Greenville then home to Tupelo. Looks like another day of driving for me, same ole thang.


----------



## RDWD

You're supposed to throw the little ones back and fry the big ones

The little ones taste much better IMO.


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD said:


> The little ones taste much better IMO.



Thats what SHE said!!! 

:haha: :haha: :haha:

:bigok:


----------



## RDWD

:twak: Gutter brain. haha


----------



## IBBruin

RDWD said:


> The little ones taste much better IMO.


I've never heard that.


----------



## Bootlegger

I sure Wish I was racing the SMRS race at Southern Ridge tomorrow. I guess it will be the August CMR race before I make it back there again.


----------



## RDWD

Well Bruin when it comes to crappie and brim I like the smaller ones. Im also cooking some red snapper which imo the bigger the better. I cut em all up to be about the same size peices anyway.


----------



## Big D

RDWD said:


> You're supposed to throw the little ones back and fry the big ones
> 
> The little ones taste much better IMO.


If I wasn't such a lady.....


----------



## IBBruin

Big D said:


> If I wasn't such a lady.....


You're one of the guys D, just lay it all out there for us to enjoy!


----------



## Stogi

I'm not going there.... I'm not going there....LOL


----------



## RDWD

Waiting on the wife then we are headed to see our dog at training camp and then off to the lake. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## IBBruin

Stogi said:


> I'm not going there.... I'm not going there....LOL


I went back and reread that post. I sure could have worded that better. 

Sounds kinda :greddy2:


----------



## FABMAN

At home at last!! Need to be at a wedding by 2pm Saturday 2 hr away. That will blow the hole day why do people do that? mid day weddings bite! Well may be ill have enuf time after it I can get the scrambler done. Then on Sunday we are going to the blind lizard's bike rally (2 wheels) for fathers day. That will be fun. Ill take my boy for his first ride on a street bike besides the side car. He just reaches the pegs so we are good to go. Maybe after that I can start taking the engine out of the 500 outlaw


----------



## 650Brute

RDWD said:


> The little ones taste much better IMO.



:haha::haha: LMAO:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

Just about to get a couple hours of sleep then it is off to the lake for Father's Day weekend...Gonna take my little girl fishing for the first time...I can't wait


----------



## Injected

The wife is away for girls weekend @ the shore, and this is my weekend to work, blah!


----------



## Stogi

Went swimming with the kids today and going to my parents for a early Fathersday diner.


----------



## Bootlegger

I sure wished I was racing today. Its seems like something is going one everytime a race is happening the last month.


----------



## Big D

I'm spending my weekend with four testosterone filled 13-year-olds. wait wait wait, don't get the wrong idea.  My son's buddies are helping him celebrate his 13th birthday. 

It's funny, I took them to a movie when they came out I asked how it was, all they could talk about were the hot girls. Well at least there's no question which team they play on. :yup:


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> You're one of the guys D, just lay it all out there for us to enjoy!


No can do. I got that email from P.


----------



## drtj

Sweated my arse off all day working on wheelers. So I wasn't that bad.


----------



## kawa650

Its hot out so relaxing inside today. Been married a year today, also. Its been good so far!!!


----------



## Possum

Congrats kawa650! 
Tryin to catch up on some stuff....................  lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sitting on the ship sweating my but off wishing i was home with the family today.

congrats kawa650. working on my 11th year.


----------



## brutemike

Had breakfast with the fam and helped a fellow member work on his 3"center snorkel then got home and went swimming with the kids and threw football with my son cant ask for a better day.happy farthers day dads


----------



## drtj

back at work this morning. had a great weekend with my family


----------



## Polaris425

back at work. spent a relaxing day up at Smith Lake with RDWD & some friends. Then church yesterday morning and the rest of the afternoon on the couch doing nothing lol


----------



## Eight

WooHoo! Figured out what was wrong with the sportsman yesterday, so know I can finally fix it and ride.


----------



## walker

i just figured out my brute has been apart since mud nationals .. man i've been lazy


----------



## 650Brute

Chill Mode today, Day off. Went to the Doctor, gonna take the Brute to the Shop and clean it later, and inspect from yesterdays adventure.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Polaris425 said:


> back at work. spent a relaxing day up at Smith Lake with RDWD & some friends. Then church yesterday morning and the rest of the afternoon on the couch doing nothing lol


 
I went up to Smith Lake with the family a few years back. We rented a cabin and a pontoon for a week...Talk about fun!

Rode today with MetalMan and a pal from work. 

Cell flew out the window on the way to MetalMans, and broke a tie rod end in the creek...

...and STILL had a BLAST! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

tacoma_2002 said:


> I went up to Smith Lake with the family a few years back. We rented a cabin and a pontoon for a week...Talk about fun!
> 
> Rode today with MetalMan and a pal from work.
> 
> Cell flew out the window on the way to MetalMans, and broke a tie rod end in the creek...
> 
> ...and STILL had a BLAST! :rockn:


Yeah had a helluva time!

I dang near lost the brute in a super deep hole but tacoma and his friend saved my azz.

Porkchop and bream sandwich FTW:rockn:


----------



## DaveMK1

bayou_boy_22 said:


> sitting on the ship sweating my but off wishing i was home with the family today.
> 
> congrats kawa650. working on my 11th year.


Same here bayou, cept this little booth I'm in is surrounded by 2 engine rooms that are 115 degrees each.


----------



## Polaris425

tacoma_2002 said:


> Cell flew out the window on the way to MetalMans, a



"Flew" out the window? :thinking: did it have help? haha.. :bigok:


got 2 buildings to audit today, 2 fraternity houses... hope they are cleaner than the last one I went in, but I doubt it.


----------



## Metal Man

:bigok:


Polaris425 said:


> "Flew" out the window? :thinking: did it have help? haha..
> 
> 
> got 2 buildings to audit today, 2 fraternity houses... hope they are cleaner than the last one I went in, but I doubt it.


 
Haha his phone flew out an open window driving down the road.... He claims when they turned a curve it slid across the dash and out the window....but i have my doubts. Knowing Tacoma he was texting at the same time he was telling a story which required exaggerated hand and body movements and it some how actually "flew" out the window :haha:




As for the frat houses,good luck with that. I've remodeled a few on the campus of Ole Miss they were pretty bad.Those guys can get creative in way to tear stuff up!


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

getting ready to tear my 350 down and get to paintin


----------



## Eight

Washed my truck and layed around. Not much goin on here.


----------



## Big D

I realized today just how grateful I am that my kids got their brains from me. Their dad (my ex) chose to ride his scooter to work today, even though they had been predicting thunderstorms today, for the last three days.


----------



## BigIzzy

just getting outta bed, off too another night shift, didnt sleep too well today so its gonna be a long one, gotta get away from these dang nights, they are killing me slowly haha


----------



## 650Brute

Just got in from work, Gonna have a few suds and catch up on some MIMB & facebook.


----------



## FABMAN

looks like we have some 2nd shifters here. i just got home 30m ago as well. one muggy day today. glad its over flipped the switch for the AC in the house. and debating if i should button up the scrambler to night.


----------



## brutemike

I just got home 30min ago to work was hot.Think im going to sit here and look at a few things and have a cold one.


----------



## IBBruin

Finished the form for my shop slab. Now trying to find someone to come finish the concrete.


----------



## drtj

Just got to work. Another day another quarter. Had my oldest boys birthday yesterday, he turned 9.


----------



## IBBruin

I've got one helluva drive ahead of me today, Microsoft Streets and Trips says it's over 1000 miles. Starting and ending in Tupelo, here we go:

Tupelo Ms
Selma Al
Thomasville Al
Pascagoula Ms
Gulfport Ms
Houma La
Baton Rouge La
Tupelo Ms

IF I make it home tonight it's gonna be around midnight.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

IBBruin said:


> I've got one helluva drive ahead of me today, Microsoft Streets and Trips says it's over 1000 miles. Starting and ending in Tupelo, here we go:
> 
> Tupelo Ms
> Selma Al
> Thomasville Al
> Pascagoula Ms
> Gulfport Ms
> Houma La
> Baton Rouge La
> Tupelo Ms
> 
> IF I make it home tonight it's gonna be around midnight.


 
hey bruin next time you in Houma let me know man. we can go have lunch or something if i am home.


----------



## Polaris425

Wow... thats a LONG trip.


----------



## FABMAN

What is it you do IBBruin? 
got home about an hour ago. The scrambler is back together running good. Now back on to the 500 outlaw my new toy. Im going to take the jug off tonight and I hope ill have time tomorrow to remove the rest of the engine in the late morning. Oh and I finally am going to get my tax $ back!! bout time! I hope! lol


----------



## FABMAN

Oh and just cracked a cold coorslight


----------



## Polaris425

Well, another day another couple dollars. Finshed up a drawing yesterday, guess I'll start another today. The University bought a peice of property that has 29 buildings on it, and we were able to get CAD files for like, 1 maybe 2, so I've got to draw all the others. At least we have Prints for them all though, unlike when I started, some of our buildings had no prints so I had to do on site as-builts. < talk about fun! lol Actually, it was pretty fun.


----------



## Polaris425

Ok the one I just started is 61,000 sqft (Gross) per floor, 2 floors, so 122,000 sqft. Yeah. Pretty decent sized building. Gonna take me a while to draw this one.


----------



## RDWD

Just now getting to work. I was at the ER all night with my wife, she's ok now at home and resting gonna have a little minor surgery in the next couple of days so keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Big D

We'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## 650Brute

Uh Oh, Hope all goes well.


----------



## RDWD

Thanks guys she should be fine.


----------



## KMKjr

Just got back from Newfieland and all i got was cold and sick.


----------



## Polaris425

TGI FREAKING F!!! :rockn: Only workin half day today, muddin_lil_sis is coming to visit. Actually, she got a job here in town and is going to be living with me until her hubby (JW) can get a job here and move up and they get their own place.


----------



## drtj

Cutting grass & working on the pool & the infamous honey-do list


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Polaris425 said:


> TGI FREAKING F!!! :rockn: Only workin half day today, muddin_lil_sis is coming to visit. Actually, she got a job here in town and is going to be living with me until her hubby (JW) can get a job here and move up and they get their own place.


thats cool. havent heard from her in a while guess they kind of got out of muddin.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah they stickin to the street now days on that HD Electra Glide


----------



## Bootlegger

Whats going on everyone? Unless something happens I am going to the SMRS at Seminole ATV park in Cobbtown,GA on July 117th....anyone from here going?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Throwing a going away party for a friend thats taking a job in Daytona. Getting up early and going to ride in the creek (given my head isn't hurting too bad  )


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Bootlegger said:


> Whats going on everyone? Unless something happens I am going to the SMRS at Seminole ATV park in Cobbtown,GA on July 117th....anyone from here going?


did not know that July had 117 days in it. LOL.


----------



## Bootlegger

bayou_boy_22 said:


> did not know that July had 117 days in it. LOL.


 
:haha: yeah...they added a few this year...lmao. Change of plans for me though...just found out that the CMR added a race for July 31st at Mudders Mag park. I am making tha one instead.


----------



## KMKjr

Heading to Ma & Pa's for some fishing or it the sun comes out, some swimming.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

My sons birthday party :birthday:AAARRTYY: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEBASTIAN


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Just got to Houston. They evacuated us for the storm that might be coming into the gulf.


----------



## kawa650

just got home about a hour ago from 18 holes of golf with some friends, it was fun even though i suck but after about the 8th hole and a good six pack in, its all about having fun and trying to get your ball to the green, I had a good time!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sitting in a hotel in humble, tx getting paid waiting on the storm to decide what it is going to do so that i can get back to work.


----------



## Polaris425

something bit me on the butt. It's sore.


----------



## KMKjr

Back to work....but only a 3 day week!!


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> something bit me on the butt. It's sore.


wasp? horsefly? rabid dog? You don't know?


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> wasp? horsefly? rabid dog? You don't know?


Nah was there when I woke up... After re-inspecting earlier I think it might just be a big pimple of sorts. It's just right in that spot where my cheek hits the desk chair.... completely uncomfortable.


----------



## Possum

LoL
Fix supper, listen to some music and write a buddy in the Military


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Nah was there when I woke up... After re-inspecting earlier I think it might just be a big pimple of sorts. It's just right in that spot where my cheek hits the desk chair.... completely uncomfortable.


TMI!!!!!!!


----------



## walker

KMKjr said:


> TMI!!!!!!!


 
x2 on that


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> Nah was there when I woke up... After re-inspecting earlier I think it might just be a big pimple of sorts. It's just right in that spot where my cheek hits the desk chair.... completely uncomfortable.


awwww muffin 


:13:


----------



## Polaris425

biscuit & OJ from Mc'D's this morning. MMMMM. Decent way to start the day.


----------



## walker

4 egg whites and 1 whole egg and a cup of oatmeal.... gotta love a dang diet


----------



## KMKjr

5 coffee.


----------



## Polaris425

^ HaHa! "5 coffee" thats funny.


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> ^ HaHa! "5 coffee" thats funny.


Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Polaris425

what i been workin on. ~ 61,000 sqft per floor, 2 floors. Drawing it in CAD from some old prints. At least there are decent dimensions on the prints!


----------



## Big D

That looks like it could be the plans for a space ship


----------



## Polaris425

Haha....


----------



## KMKjr

Got my Kujo bushings today....but gone away and will not be installing until next week.


----------



## Big D

Just finished packing. Look out Manitoba.....here we come!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

You mean Alabama? :bigok: hahahaha  j/k

Chicken biscuit & OJ this morning. Hit the spot. Had to go to the Dr. yesterday & this morning. Havnt been feeling great lately. EKG was normal according to the CRNP but she was going to send it to the Dr. to look over anyway. Took blood this morning, suppose to be checking my Cholesteral & Sugar etc...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that sucks man hope you feel better. 

still sitting in the hotel in humble tx should find out today if or when we are going back out.


----------



## Big D

Alabama? Maybe next summer 

You take care of yourself...K? :worried:


----------



## IBBruin

Headed to the French Quarter. Last time I went there, me and a few friends ended up on stage singing like a bunch of idiots. Gonna have to maintain more self control this trip.


----------



## kawa650

I'm getting flooded here, this rain needs to let up for awhile, I've had around eight to nine+ inches so far in the past 2 days


----------



## FABMAN

Had a good day at work. Going to pick my boy up in the morning and then finish packing for are camping/wheeling trip. Going to test the new Doge out and put some 600 miles or so on her first trip.


----------



## Eight

Got done about an hour ago with mowing 11 yards. The heat will get you and make you very mad.


----------



## Masher

What the deuce...?


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> Headed to the French Quarter. Last time I went there, me and a few friends ended up on stage singing like a bunch of idiots. Gonna have to maintain more self control this trip.


Self control? Why? Just make sure you post videos next time


----------



## Possum

^^hahahaha
just got off work.. didnt work as late as i thought!! gonna go out and get my VitaminD... from the sun lol


----------



## Polaris425

Don't forget ur sunscreen! Lol. Its nice out here today, humidity isn't near as high. Happy 4th everybody!


----------



## KMKjr

End of vacation sucks.


----------



## BigIzzy

phone just rang, off too work again


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Packing my bags get to go home in the am. Just about finished with my 24 hours of OT sitting in a Hotel today. Been here for a 9 days getting paid 12 hours a day is nice but man does it get old. Good thing about this trip is got to meet TX4PLAY and check out his rzr. Stand up guy. Thanks again Chris. Get to prepare for some ridding friday night.


----------



## Possum

Had a blast yesterday!
Gonna go work outside in my garden and tr to see whats killin my zucchini.


----------



## Big D

Happy Belated 4th to all my American mud buddies :unitedstates:


----------



## madppcs

Stuck offshore and bored as ****..


----------



## Polaris425

Possum said:


> whats killin my zucchini.


Probably a wasclie wabbit. Haha! :bigok:

I need to stake my maters up higher they are getting top heavy.


----------



## Possum

^^ haha popo425 its some kinda bug i think.. o well i've never been a greenthumb lol  haha


----------



## TX4PLAY

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Packing my bags get to go home in the am. Just about finished with my 24 hours of OT sitting in a Hotel today. Been here for a 9 days getting paid 12 hours a day is nice but man does it get old. Good thing about this trip is got to meet TX4PLAY and check out his rzr. Stand up guy. Thanks again Chris. Get to prepare for some ridding friday night.


 
Nice meeting you too Bro! I wish we didn't have that turd floater blowing through we would have hit some trails, maybe next time.


----------



## Big D

I wish I would have bought another gun. I picked up wooden guns that shoot elastics. There are four guys here (8, 13, 18 & 24) running around the house shooting each other. I wanna get in on the game. Tomorrow I'll have to get a couple more.


----------



## 650Brute

sunburnt


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> sunburnt


I feel your pain!


----------



## Injected

Glad I'm fortunate to have AC, going to be 102 and humid


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> I wish I would have bought another gun. I picked up wooden guns that shoot elastics. There are four guys here (8, 13, 18 & 24) running around the house shooting each other. I wanna get in on the game. Tomorrow I'll have to get a couple more.


Down here we just call those rubber band guns... b/c, we call them rubber-bands. not elastics. :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## drtj

back @ work. had a great weekend at the beach. it was some great weather.


----------



## walker

I'm also at work I need to win the lotto. Lmao.


----------



## KMKjr

walker said:


> I'm also at work I need to win the lotto. Lmao.


Not the best retirement planning, but good luck!


----------



## walker

yea i'm not holding my breathe


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Chillin at home. Man it's nice to be home.


----------



## Possum

feeling goofy tonite.. gonna go out and wrestle with the others lmao


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> Down here we just call those rubber band guns... b/c, we call them rubber-bands. not elastics. :rockn: :bigok:


...at least you knew what I was talking about.


----------



## Big D

Today, we were at my Uncle's boating, tubing and water-skiing. What a great day! I vowed to give water skiing a try next year. I've never done it before. I'm accident prone at the best of times, so being the only driver for a 13 hour journey isn't a good idea if you're hurt. Next year, maybe I'll have a co-pilot.


----------



## 650Brute

Worked, Tired.

Bright side, Total remodel of my Resturaunt started at 11:00 PM tonight, 8 days away from a Grand Reopening!!


----------



## drtj

back at work again. need a vaction to get over my vacation


----------



## Polaris425

Possum said:


> feeling goofy tonite.. gonna go out and wrestle with the others lmao


It's not nice to wrestle the farm animals.  :bigok: hehe... 


Just finished my breakfast, sittin here at my desk. Have to go to the DOC at 130 today... so.. not lookin forward to that, other than lookin forward to getting it over with.


----------



## Possum

omg popo425 i'll tell them that!! hahahahaha :haha: kidding 
i'm half starved lol


----------



## wood butcher

Big D said:


> ...at least you knew what I was talking about.


elastics, i thought that was what holds ur socks up :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

Possum said:


> omg popo425 i'll tell them that!! hahahahaha :haha: kidding
> i'm half starved lol


Haha  :bigok:


I grilled turkey burgers tonight. Sure were good.


----------



## Possum

mmm lol
gah its hot here..  lol my sis and i are rockin out to music!!! gotta go to work in a little bit.


----------



## Polaris425

I've got pandora going in the background myself... It's suppose to be 99 here today, w/ index's in the 100's. whooooo...


----------



## Bootlegger

Got the oil changed in my truck...two new tires on the rear. Just about got everything ready for the SMRS race. I hope I can atleast place in one of the two races.


----------



## 650Brute

Jango and AC till I have to go to work.

Lazy day.


----------



## 650Brute

Remodel is going great, just left my store. Can't wait to see it in the Morning:rockn:

Gonna have a brew, and call it a night..


----------



## kawa650

No work again today, 
which is nice but also sucks being that i've only worked two days this week, with all the rain its too wet to do anything


----------



## drtj

At home with my boys. Cutting grass later.


----------



## phreebsd

^ i cut my grass every sunday.

glad it's friday!! imma get home and swim with omelet!!


----------



## drtj

Might do a little swimming too. I try to cut grass thru the week so I don't have to do it on the weekends


----------



## phreebsd

^i started doing mondays for that reason but with my wife's nurse schedule weekends are the best time.


----------



## BlackBeast

sittin in a safety meeting at work, trying to stay awake


----------



## phreebsd

Suggest more diversification of the company portfolio.


----------



## Polaris425

drtj said:


> Might do a little swimming too. I try to cut grass thru the week so I don't have to do it on the weekends


Me too. I just dont understand whn I call people on saturdays and say hey lets go do ...... and they can't b/c they have to cut grass or whatever. I cant help but say, WTH do you do when you get home from work? lol I understand SOME people do physical work for a living and are tired but, not many of my friends do that kind of work.. lol


I'm just glad the weekend is here. Ready to kick back and have some fun.


----------



## BlackBeast

I just started listening again and now the topic has changed to lebron james and his team choice


----------



## phreebsd

hah that's will get talked abot too.

jon u know my job is grueling..


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> hah that's will get talked abot too.
> 
> jon u know my job is grueling..


haha... yeah i know. :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

my left butt cheek is tired already!
and the air in here is 1 degree too high and they let the coffee get too cold.
i hope the Jim n Nicks for lunch they got catered isnt late like olive garden was last week.


----------



## drtj

Polaris425 said:


> Me too. I just dont understand whn I call people on saturdays and say hey lets go do ...... and they can't b/c they have to cut grass or whatever. I cant help but say, WTH do you do when you get home from work? lol I understand SOME people do physical work for a living and are tired but, not many of my friends do that kind of work.. lol
> 
> 
> I'm just glad the weekend is here. Ready to kick back and have some fun.


I know what ya mean. The hardest part of my job is throwing a tape measure across the a few times a week. I used to work in the heat all day, but that got old. I felt better in the evenings when I worked hard all day. It sure is nice to be in the a/c all day though. Lol


----------



## BlackBeast

Polaris425 said:


> I'm just glad the weekend is here. Ready to kick back and have some fun.


I didn't think the weekend started until after work on Friday


----------



## phreebsd

he doesnt work much, blackbeast. 
his starts on thursday about 10:30 in the morn! 
haha


----------



## BlackBeast

dang I think I need to switch careers!


----------



## Polaris425

haha! I WISH!! I got a set of drawing sittin here on my floor that are so BIG I had to call the warehouse to see if they have a table I can put them on. They wont fit on my desk, and I've got to draw in CAD from these prints... Im not getting on the floor to scale it all.


----------



## RDWD

Shoot I just got to the office, life is tough. Oh well better start looking busy.


----------



## Polaris425

you should see the girl who just brought me some furniture pics... SMOKIN HAWT... i hope she comes back later.


----------



## BigIzzy

^ wont believe ya till we see proof lol


----------



## walker

my brute waved by to me as it pulled out the drive to go to mud creek without me....


----------



## Polaris425

What you talkin bout walker!?!


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> you should see the girl who just brought me some furniture pics... SMOKIN HAWT... i hope she comes back later.


Grab the bull by the horns and go find her. Ya gotta stop waiting for them to come to you


----------



## 650Brute

Home, Day 4 of the store renovation is going very well:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

Bout to head out in the boat to do a little fishin' then it is off to Mudd Maddness to meeet up with Bigblackbrute and Badazzbrute for a little bit of mud...Its gonna be a good day


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> What you talkin bout walker!?!


let a really good and trust worthy friend borrow my 4 wheeler....


----------



## lg07brute

Gettin ready to go for a ride on the motorcycle. Bunch of family and friends are gonna go for a 2 or 300 mile loop over to the Mississippi river and ride for the day. Haven't done that much ridin in over a year. I'm gonna be sore lol


----------



## drtj

Off to the parents to drop the fuel tank on the mustang.


----------



## BigIzzy

home from another graveyard shift playing trains, now for a nap and than BAR NIGHT! havent had a day off on the weekend in almost 3 months... this aint gonna be cheap LOL


----------



## Polaris425

Been visitin family today, spent some time in the pool, now my shoulders are red. And yeah, I wore sunscreen! Lol still got burned! Just kicking back now relaxing. Gonna watch some king of the hill, & flip back to the hooters girl contest to see who's winning. I'm dissapointed that the girl from alabama didn't make it to the top 10...


----------



## lg07brute

300 miles and change today on the motorcycle. Was to hot to get out the brute but boy was it nice ridin along the Mississippi at 60ish. Gotta love the bluffs and the barges and the several hundred other bikes we saw.


----------



## oldmanbrute

Wife's at the beach on vacation. I'm home, alone, dog sitting/ working till Wednesday. Turning the house into a bach-pad. You know, snack food on every table and leaving the toilet seats up, etc. Oh, forgot to add, flatulate and burping at will!


----------



## Polaris425

^^ hahaha!!!


----------



## Possum

LOL
GOIN OUT FOR A PARTY IN ABOUT 1/2 AN HOUR!!!! I'm EXCITED as u can probably tell!!! lol


----------



## Polaris425

I been sittin in my recliner since lunch. Lazy sunday afternoon indeed.


----------



## 650Brute

Off, Off tommorrow. Beer in hand, remodel of my store is almost done.


----------



## Big D

oldmanbrute said:


> Wife's at the beach on vacation. I'm home, alone, dog sitting/ working till Wednesday. Turning the house into a bach-pad. You know, snack food on every table and leaving the toilet seats up, etc. Oh, forgot to add, flatulate and burping at will!


hmmm I must be too lax. The guy I was with did that when I was around.


----------



## Big D

Home safe and sound from Winnipeg. I was going to say, it's going to be nice to sleep in my own bed for a change, but I know the comments that'll result in, so I'll just say it's nice to be home.


----------



## Polaris425

back to work. got plenty of drawing to do today.


----------



## KMKjr

Gettin' too old for the all day/16hour beer binges. 

Pulled one Saturday (charity golf tournament) and can still feel the effects slightly today.


----------



## Possum

went to the doc today and found out that i have an ear infection.. again. hes a good doc and hilarious lol


----------



## Polaris425

ear infections suck. 

Rekon I'll be sittin here all day again today drawing. Trying to get this building knocked out, but there's a LOT of building to draw!


----------



## BlackBeast

Waiting for my flat tire to get fixed so I can get to work


----------



## drtj

Polaris425 said:


> ear infections suck.
> 
> Rekon I'll be sittin here all day again today drawing. Trying to get this building knocked out, but there's a LOT of building to draw!


 

Job security!!:bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka

fixing to go work in the garage cleaning it so it dont look like a dumpster no more lol


----------



## Big D

lilbigtonka said:


> fixing to go work in the garage cleaning it so it dont look like a dumpster no more lol


Not a good idea. You're going to make so much room you're going to have to buy more toys to fill it again 

Hey, how's your leg?


----------



## Possum

just got done mowing the lawn!  yay now I got a free weekend.. oh yeah we've gotta family reunion Saturday!!!  woohooo!


----------



## kawa650

Just mowed also, I need to put a couple cows here at the house cause I really get tired of mowing 5 acres of yard every week, then it would only be about an acre.


----------



## BigIzzy

sitting around doin nothing, waiting for the ol phone too ring, actually wanna go to work, but cant seem too catch a shift tonight..... kinda sucks cause I got a bottle of whiskey staring me down


----------



## drtj

Cutting grass today, cleaning out pool, cleaning house too. We are getting a weekend with no kids! I will be in the pool all day tomorrow sipping on some sudz.


----------



## Polaris425

I cleaned some yesterday as well. Up earlier this morning, got to go take a stress test @ 730.... Lol should be fine but, still not looking forward to it. At least it's friday & that means weekend!!!!! :bigok:


----------



## Big D

How'd you do?


----------



## Big D

4 more hours then I'm home to start packing. I'm off quadding/camping tomorrow with Rozzy & his friends. If you dont' hear from me by Monday, send help


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> How'd you do?


Passed with flying colors! :bigok:


----------



## kawa650

Got sum chicken on the pit and having some shiner bock while I wait for it to cook!!!


----------



## KMKjr

Burn't to a crispy red......owwww!


----------



## Polaris425

Monday again.. going out to the new Capstone Nursing School today to make sure the "as-builts" they sent us are correct & that no last minute changes were made to the plans...


----------



## Big D

Back at work. Dang I'm out of shape. I had to bring a 364lb pallet up a ramp. I was struggling the foot or so. I used to be able to do double that with very little effort. :worried:


----------



## Polaris425

I tell you what, this is one crazy shaped building. It's almost like 4 buildings, in 1, the only thing connecting them is the big central corridor. And of course, there are no dimensions around the exterior of the building in this set of prints, so I'm getting to make use of my scale again, good thing I have such a cool one. haha.. At least there are some room dimensions here and there, that helps some. Even though some of them arn't right!!


----------



## BigIzzy

workin on the old ford today, check engine light came on and am getting cyl 3 misfire code comin up, time too get dirty


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> I tell you what, this is one crazy shaped building. It's almost like 4 buildings, in 1, the only thing connecting them is the big central corridor. And of course, there are no dimensions around the exterior of the building in this set of prints, so I'm getting to make use of my scale again, good thing I have such a cool one. haha.. At least there are some room dimensions here and there, that helps some. Even though some of them arn't right!!


The only thing joining them is the corridor. What about emergency exits?


----------



## Big D

I have a handyman coming over tomorrow to put a gate on my fence. The portable garage will soon be going up and the toys coming home :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Working on it a little more today, it's coming along nicely.


----------



## Possum

^^ that looks hard
way too hot out there!! its about 105*.... gonna go skateboard later!!


----------



## Polaris425

yeah it is indeed HAWT here...

I didnt really accomplish a lot today haha... just finished out 1 more section, so Im 3/4 of the way through. today I added the sidewalks and all the interior walls for the bottom left quarter.


----------



## Big D

What a day!! If it could hit the fan, it did:shitfanrt0:By about 2 things sort of leveled off.
2 more minutes and I get to home home and head out for dinner with my new mud-buddy. Who said this place isn't a dating site? :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger

Just got my KQ CVT back together from a good cleaning. I love my new Dalton Orange spring...its the bomb. Also finished up a Brute 750 I was jetting for a guy. Got lucky on it....got it right on the first time. Easy $125....LOL!


----------



## IBBruin

Stayed in Ocean Springs Ms. last night. All the motels were packed. I did get lucky and finally found a room. I guess it's all the oil clean up people.


----------



## kawa650

had a good day today, did some cooking, had a few friends over, drank "enough" beer, could go for more but tomorrows back to work day...wish I was retired!!!


----------



## KMKjr

Got 7 pallets of sod down on Saturday and 10 more to do tonight (if it does not rain!!)


----------



## BigIzzy

on vacation, back too manitoba for lots of liquor and playing with some steam engines


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> on vacation, back too manitoba for lots of liquor and playing with some steam engines


Don't forget to bring your Amway bug repellent...with Deet. You're gonna need it. Have lots of fun!


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> What a day!! If it could hit the fan, it did:shitfanrt0:By about 2 things sort of leveled off.
> 2 more minutes and I get to home home and head out for dinner with my new mud-buddy. Who said this place isn't a dating site? :bigok:


 
you goin to tell us who this lucky guy is d or just leave in suspense


----------



## Big D

walker said:


> you goin to tell us who this lucky guy is d or just leave in suspense


Lucky guy? If you say that to my 'ex' he may not agree...haha

As for telling you...nah, you guys have to figure it out :nana:....I'll only say he lives in AB. That should narrow it down a bit.

Hey mud-buddy....don't you dare chime in and tell them who you are :biggrin:


----------



## Polaris425

Like we wont figure it out................ or, maybe we have already  :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Finished!!!!!!


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> Lucky guy? If you say that to my 'ex' he may not agree...haha
> 
> As for telling you...nah, you guys have to figure it out :nana:....I'll only say he lives in AB. That should narrow it down a bit.
> 
> Hey mud-buddy....don't you dare chime in and tell them who you are :biggrin:


 
i know who it is so you might as well spill the beans women


----------



## Big D

Dang Walker you're good! I didn't think you'd figure it out that fast.


----------



## Polaris425

We're not as dumb as you canadians think we are.... :bigok:


----------



## countryboy61283

Well its hot as heck at work today, its hitting 120 in the plant


----------



## Bootlegger

Hope my new Dayco XTX belt comes today...got get "Bruiser" back together and try my new clutch mods out in the Pit. I have named my KQ Bruiser cause apparently the Barnett Bump Drafting in the pit has left some bruises on some other bikes...along with some on my front bumper....LOL!!! :flames:


----------



## Polaris425

^ HA!


----------



## Big D

I'm heading out school supply shopping after work. My one son heads to school next Weds.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> We're not as dumb as you canadians think we are.... :bigok:


Really???  um I mean....we don't think you're dumb


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> ^ HA!


After a heat race a while back the guy ask me what I was doing? Bump Drafting...lol!


----------



## Big D

I just changed the brakes on my son's quad. Looks like I'll be able to go out this weekend afterall...if I can rent a trailer that is. I probably had a few mad neighbours as I was going up and down the alley testing them out.


----------



## Injected

Almost done with my trailer "overhaul". The wife will be happy


----------



## drtj

Wondering why I got up at 5:30 on my day off. Sitting on the back porch drinking coffee & smoking enjoying this HUMID weather. Ready for winter.


----------



## Big D

I got up early so I thought I'd check out my favourite site.


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> I just changed the brakes on my son's quad. Looks like I'll be able to go out this weekend afterall...if I can rent a trailer that is. I probably had a few mad neighbours as I was going up and down the alley testing them out.


Your "mud buddy" doesnt have a trailer???? :bigok:

I'm headed out to the baseball stadium this morning to see the renovations they did this summer. New locker room and players lounge.


----------



## Big D

Yeah, but he left for camping/quadding Thurs right after work. I still have to work today. Besides, I'm probably not going with him this weekend.


----------



## Big D

Off to Timmies for a coffee before work. Have a great day y'all!!!


----------



## Big D

Looks like I'm stuck in the city. I can't find a trailer to rent anywhere. :thumbsdown:

Guess I'm just going to have to ride up and down the alley until someone calls the cops on me :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

HA! :bigok:


----------



## Big D

Actually a co-worker has one he's not using and said I can. The only problem now is the weather. I heard one tornado has touched down in the area I'm planning to go and there is a risk of more. If I go and you don't hear from me again...it's been great knowing you all


----------



## Polaris425

So did you go and make it back?


----------



## Bootlegger

Guess what I am bringing home today? A new Demo....I love Demo's!!! We are going to customize it for resale. 27 inch tires, Clutch kit, HMF and PC3....I can't wait. Put 50 miles on it then it goes back.


----------



## drtj

what kind of bike?


----------



## Bootlegger

drtj said:


> what kind of bike?



Oh sorry...its just a Brute 750i. I was hoping for another Teryx...but no such luck this time. We have to sale so many demo's each year or certain models.


----------



## Polaris425

maybe once Im ready to buy another one I can pick up a demo from you w/ backs and all the goodies already on it :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> maybe once Im ready to buy another one I can pick up a demo from you w/ backs and all the goodies already on it :rockn:


Hey....I can probably make it happen. I don't ride them hard...actually just around my 101 acres. Just riding the kids and checking the fields and what not. Most of the Demo's don't have the 50 miles...some are just like 10 miles from pulling it out front and what not.

We are putting an HMF Swamp Series without the snorkel, PC3, and 27 inch tires...but not sure what kind just yet. Around here more than likely either Bighorns, Swamplites, or Zilla's. The Clutch kit...either EPI or Dalton. We go with the Dalton kit in this one. If not I will only put a Pink Primary and Almond secondary in it cause the OEM weights are the best for trails. 

So basically you can more than likely buy this bike Taxes and all with the mods with a $350 pipe, $450-$500 set of tires, $325 wheels and not sure how much on the clutch kit :thinking: for under the MSRP with same as new warranty. So roughly...just over $1,000 in mods and sale tax for free...if not a little less.:rockn: Good deal IMO. This the last Demo Kawie this year. Will have one more Suzuki but it will be a street bike.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> So did you go and make it back?


Sort of. I'm at my mud-buddy's place right now. I ended up hooking up with him later on Saturday for the balance of the weekend. What a great weekend! Lots of great people. Lots of amazing trails. It's funny how living in Calgary I just didn't realize how many people in this province is into this sport.


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> Sort of. I'm at my mud-buddy's place right now. I ended up hooking up with him later on Saturday for the balance of the weekend. What a great weekend! Lots of great people. Lots of amazing trails. It's funny how living in Calgary I just didn't realize how many people in this province is into this sport.


aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :bigok:


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> Sort of. I'm at my mud-buddy's place right now. I ended up hooking up with him later on Saturday for the balance of the weekend. What a great weekend! Lots of great people. Lots of amazing trails. It's funny how living in Calgary I just didn't realize how many people in this province is into this sport.


 
how sweeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coolwizard

I'm back at work after being off all summer....:grumble:


----------



## Big D

Coolwizard said:


> I'm back at work after being off all summer....:grumble:


Sorry dude, I have a really hard time being able to show sympathy for someone who gets the whole summer off when I don't....but I'll try.


----------



## Big D

walker said:


> how sweeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!


I'm surprised you didn't ask why I was on MIMB when I was at his place . You're getting slow.


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> I'm surprised you didn't ask why I was on MIMB when I was at his place . You're getting slow.


well D my mind isn't in the gutter like some folks around here.. so i figured you had to stay in touch with your mimb kin folks


----------



## Big D

Actually that WAS the reason. I go through withdrawals after just a few hours. I hadn't been here since about 3PM on Saturday. By Monday I had the shakes (as explained in Jon's "why we do what we do"). Fortunately J's one of us and understands my needs.


----------



## Polaris425

hehehe.... So when are the nuptuals? I mean, Are all of us going to get an invite? And can we bring our wheelers? :bigok:


----------



## Big D

Didn't you get the invite already 

Hey, that would be one way to get the Northern Meet & Greet to happen now, wouldn't it?

Actually, it's funny you say that. Shortly after I started quadding a friend of mine was commenting that if I ever get married again she's convinced it'll be in the back woods, and the wedding party would be wearing waders and riding quads. :biggrin:


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning folks.....only a few more week till race time again. Southern Ridge is my next one.


----------



## Big D

Holy crap. My son had his first day of school today and came home with the regular 20 forms to fill out and sign. It's amazing how much the schools have to cover their butts over every little details.

What really killed me is that despite the taxes we pay I still had to cough up $239 in school fees....and they still ask for money throughout the year. Thank goodness I only have two kids.


----------



## blue beast

Big D said:


> Holy crap. My son had his first day of school today and came home with the regular 20 forms to fill out and sign. It's amazing how much the schools have to cover their butts over every little details.
> 
> What really killed me is that despite the taxes we pay I still had to cough up $239 in school fees....and they still ask for money throughout the year. Thank goodness I only have two kids.


 do yall have alot of fund raisers? my kids come home with a fund raiser and before u get that stuff in they come home with another one . we have decided that when this happens we have to be choosy. if there is anything good in it we will buy something but if its all junk we wont buy anything at all .some of that stuff has too high of a price tag.


----------



## Big D

Oh yeah...fund raisers too. They try to find unique stuff, but.....there's only so much out there.

It's like hockey. I just paid $755 for one kid to play hockey. He's already worn his gear for 2 years (except the skates, which he's outgrown a few times already) so I'll be upgrading that this year. Last year between registration, gear, skate sharpening, fund raisers, out of town trips (hotels, food, gas), etc, etc, etc, I think I coughed up well over $1500. You know, the Xbox is looking like a pretty good investment. This is really cutting into my quad money :joke:


----------



## Big D

Off to grab a Timmies then make breakfast/brunch.

The boys and I are going to see the Lancaster bomber at our local aerospace museum. Gee that's a huge plane.

Later in the day it may be swimming with Rozzy and the boys.


----------



## Big D

Big D said:


> Off to grab a Timmies then make breakfast/brunch.
> 
> The boys and I are going to see the Lancaster bomber at our local aerospace museum. Gee that's a huge plane.
> 
> Later in the day it may be swimming with Rozzy and the boys.


You know the kids are hooked on planes when THEY were willing to wait 2 hours to get close and go inside of this plane.


----------



## Polaris425

cool. I remember when some B-17's and B-52's flew into Tuscaloosa when I was a kid. It was awesome.


----------



## walker

went inside a b-17 at an air show . i was like 8 or 9 . i still wonder how them planes did what they did ..


----------



## Big D

This plane is supposed to fly out of Calgary on Weds. I'd love to watch that thing in the air. 

I'm amazed that things that big and heavy can actually fly....just like I can't believe that those huge ships can float.


----------



## Polaris425

HA!

I had a CRAZY weekend. Women problems. Worst of all, this chick is just my friend, and nothing more. So that makes the whole issue even more rediculous.


----------



## KMKjr

Had to mow my lawn for the first time in 4 years......f'n sucks!!

I see a ride on mower in my near future.


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> HA!
> 
> I had a CRAZY weekend. Women problems. Worst of all, this chick is just my friend, and nothing more. So that makes the whole issue even more rediculous.


 
gotta love that women drama !!!!!!!!! you wanna borrow my special flip flop. bwhahahahahaa


----------



## Polaris425

:haha:


----------



## Big D

ahem...you guys seem to forget that I'm listening :twak:


----------



## RDWD

Don't make me come up to Canada with my Flippy Floppy.:flames:


----------



## jctgumby

Mowed the yard today...101 actual temp, heat index of 118...And I use a push mower, thought I was gonna DIE!!!!!


----------



## Big D

RDWD said:


> Don't make me come up to Canada with my Flippy Floppy.:flames:


Aren't you too young to have a flippy floppy? :sgrin:


----------



## jctgumby

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> ahem...you guys seem to forget that I'm listening :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ain't scared of you !!!! alot of miles between us.....


----------



## Big D

Does that mean if I lived closer you WOULD be scared of me? I'm beginning to think I have a reputation here.


----------



## RDWD

hsnapkidsanim: got my Big D


----------



## Polaris425

HA!


I set off an alarm this morning... twice! :rockn:

It was LOUD and the speaker was pointing right out over the band's practice field, where, they were practicing! :rockn: haha...


----------



## Big D

RDWD said:


> hsnapkidsanim: got my Big D


I don't know if I'm just slow, but I don't get it :thinking:


----------



## Big D

I love chatting with you guys down south, but I really hate shipping stuff to the US. Forms, forms, forms and more forms. To add insult to injury I'm on-line with UPS get to the very end and I get booted out for inactivity. Not sure how that could happen when I was in the middle of typing.:aargh4:


----------



## RDWD

I meant to type that you got me. I should have reread that before posting sorry?


----------



## Big D

See, I am slow. I should have figured that out


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> HA!
> 
> 
> I set off an alarm this morning... twice! :rockn:
> 
> It was LOUD and the speaker was pointing right out over the band's practice field, where, they were practicing! :rockn: haha...


Did they know it was you who did it or could you just point to someone else and say "he did it"?


----------



## Polaris425

nah they didnt know but still........... lol Im sure they were annoyd


----------



## Possum

Hahahaha yall are crackin me up lol
today was a bad day lol everything went wrong.
i'm gonna go work out cause i'm bored  lol


----------



## kawa650

Why does it have to be Monday tomorrow. Just got home from beach, hanging out with friends and drinking some brew (Dos Equis XX right now), tomorrow maybe a painful day if I dont stop now. Hope everyone had a pleasant weekend!!!

Oh my baby boy might come out to greet us this week, i'm excited, nervous and scared in the same breath, hope all goes well with it!!!


----------



## Big D

oooo you're going to be a daddy this week??? That's so cool!!! Good luck to both you and Mom


----------



## BigIzzy

well, this is the first time I will say I have a long weekend and am not happy about it, got my regular two days off and a third because I am being "investigated" at work and have a meeting with some bosses too determine my discipline. Sucks when you put a rail car on the ground :deek: BAH, and it wasnt anything major just made a bad joint and wrecked some rail car stayed standing just not on the rails, still ruined the shift tho


----------



## Big D

Sorry to hear that Izzy. Hope the investigation goes well. Good Luck.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah back to work. Monday. Got most everything done this weekend that I wanted to, except cut the yard..... Its starting to look a little bad but, surprisingly all this rain has missed my house, so it really hasnt grown as much as it could have.


----------



## Polaris425

It's raining here @ work. Hard. Hope I'm getting some of it at the house!


----------



## walker

hope copia is getting some rain. come on !!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Yep we got some here. Matter of fact it came back while I was weed-eating. A nice way to cool down while I was finishing trimming around the house!


----------



## BigIzzy

well just finished another graveyard, and man did this one suck, as I mentioned before I was under investigation for my screw up at work, all I am getting is a slap on the wrist for that one. But the worst part is that I had too miss my shift on tuesday night so my brakeman (helper) had too run the show. Well he was doing what was gonna be his last move of the night, and lined the wrong switch and put their train into a half full track instead of an empty one and derailed around 50 cars, shut down most of the yard, and probably just got himself canned. I feel bad for the guy, he's a good switchmen, but one little mistake and and there is a multi-million dollar price tag. Its been 24 hours and they still dont got all the rail cars cleaned up, kinda cool seeing them cut them up with the big snips on the 'hoe's. So many bosses around tho you couldn't fart without one of them getting a sniff, was a long shift glad its over!! one more till my weekend


----------



## Polaris425

wow 50!?!?! They will forget ALL about your 1 then... :rockn:


----------



## Big D

Are you saying the guy had to do on his own what the two of you would normally do or that as your helper he wasn't ask skilled? Either way he should have some leverage. Poor guy.


----------



## Big D

Holy Smokes!!!! ....and I'm not kidding. There are raging forest fires in BC right now. 8 Hours away in Calgary it's really smokey. I love the smell, but I hate knowing the cause of it.


----------



## 650Brute

izzy, Who you work for?


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> Are you saying the guy had to do on his own what the two of you would normally do or that as your helper he wasn't ask skilled? Either way he should have some leverage. Poor guy.


no they had another guy come in as his helper, and he had the experience but from what I understand it was just near the end of the shift, they had already done 9.5 hours and just made a mistake.





650Brute said:


> izzy, Who you work for?


Work for CN


----------



## 650Brute

BigIzzy said:


> no they had another guy come in as his helper, and he had the experience but from what I understand it was just near the end of the shift, they had already done 9.5 hours and just made a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work for CN


My Dad works for CN. Has all his life. Your tales sound so familiar...


----------



## BigIzzy

ya its becoming a little too familiar of a story, ah well. All I know is its been around 50 hours since it happened, all the cars are cleaned up and most of the rail bed and rail has been replaced. When something happens, CN doesnt hold back on getting it fixed up. 

Also found out today I am getting away clean with my screw up, so happy about that. The boss told me today, super pumped, so it was a good shift last night.


----------



## 650Brute

thats good news. They love to hang people with those investigations.


----------



## Polaris425

Well at least its FRIDAY!! :rockn:



But I have indigestion


----------



## walker

ha friday my butt i will be workin most of the weekend as usual.. sorry about the indigestion that sucks....


----------



## BigIzzy

650Brute said:


> thats good news. They love to hang people with those investigations.


sure do, my union rep pretty much just told me admit too it, say your sorry and treat them like royalty and I would probably walk clean, and he was right

what does your dad do for CN?


----------



## Possum

WOW it feels like fall today!!!!! 
Just got off work  and I'm gonna go work out.


----------



## Bootlegger

Got my new All Balls Tie rod ends on last night....new air box should be here in a few days. The KQ will need more air to feed the monster that will be brewing inside that single thumper next season.  It will be the first Bootlegger Performance Racing Edition KQ Motor.....LMAO!


----------



## triston

going to take my bike to la motor sports for the jet kit


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> It will be the first Bootlegger Performance Racing Edition KQ Motor.....LMAO!


Pics!, Vids!, sound Clips!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

nmkawierider said:


> Pics!, Vids!, sound Clips!!!! :rockn:


It will be the winter before its done. Its not really anything special cause It has to stay in the class CC's.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> It will be the winter before its done. Its not really anything special cause It has to stay in the class CC's.


Still..its yours...its special. Anything you do people want to see....and hear...hehe


----------



## kawa650

Me and the wife just got home from hospital and brought baby Clynt home with us!!!


----------



## Bootlegger

Congrats....is it your first kid?

The KQ750 is actually just a 722cc....I will be a true 750cc with 12.5-1 piston and the deck conversion to the head. Its make a BIG difference in the KQ's I can get the kit and head work for $568. Singles are a LOT cheaper to built....lol.


----------



## kawa650

^^^Thanks, yep our first!!

no plans for a second, yet!!!


----------



## 650Brute

Congrats Kawa!!... Worked, had steak 4 dinner. Yummy


----------



## walker

congrats kawa650.... glad everyone is healthy


----------



## Big D

Congratulations to the new Mommy & Daddy! Looking forward to seeing pictures of Clynt soon.


----------



## Polaris425

congrats!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Congrats Kawa650.... You'll be buying one of these soon lol...


----------



## kawa650

^^Your right I may be

Thanks all...i try to put a pic up soon!!

Eric


----------



## Big D

I love being a Mom. I actually played the "mom card" tonight and after giving many reasons for something I finally came out with ".....because I'm your Mother and I said so". Dang that felt good!!!!


----------



## BigIzzy

^^^ I always hated when mom played that one, cause what do you really say too that?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Congrats kawa650 there is nothing like being a parent. 

Waiting to hear if I have to go pick up my new trailer today.


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> ^^^ I always hated when mom played that one, cause what do you really say too that?


I always said I'd never do that, but.....sometimes you just need to. Mathew just looked at me, burst out laughing and said "I love you Mom!". I've got great kids.


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## Big D

hmmm is there any reason you posted that right after me.....are you trying to tell me something ???


----------



## Possum

LOL congrats, Kawa650!!!

a friend wrecked into a coal truck and they dont think hes gonna make it.


----------



## Brute650i

sorry to hear that possum hope he pulls through.


I finally got around to cleaning the EGR valve on my truck and found that the 2 bolts holding it in was finger tight so thats probably where I was loosing boost from. Ill know for sure tomorrow on the way to work hopefully Ill see the 30psi that I hear I should be making instead of the 24 its been at. next on the list is new diff seal and tie rod ends for the brute before the labor day ride.


----------



## 650Brute

Thank you AT&T, you were only a week late, but I have the internets again!!!


----------



## Bootlegger

After the East Coast Nats...the KQ goes in ICU for some Bootlegger Performance....:247111: Hopefully Everything goes a planned. The only thing I hate is I will have to get it re-tuned from Bitmore Performance again...but it will be worth it. Got my new/used air box in this week. I am going to run two 1.5 snorkels so it can breath a little more. Bruiser will be happy with the upgrade he will be getting.


----------



## NMKawierider

"Bruiser "...:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

nmkawierider said:


> "Bruiser "...:rockn:


Yeah...I named i that...cause I have left a few bruises on some other bikes after a little bump drafting...lol


----------



## Polaris425

It has been a crazy day. I got up & replaced the boots on the scrammy. And took the lift off since that's what was tearing the boots. I got the right side down and back on all back together except I can't get the ball joint nut back on the bottom of the strut. So the a-arm is just hanging there. Fooled w/ it forever. Got the left side torn down and back together (including removing lift) in like 20min.... Back to work on the ball joint nut tomorrow. Looks like I'm gonna have to run a tap & die over it to get the nut to thread right. Or just get a new ball joint, which, I'm not sure I can have done by friday  so fixing this one is on the top of the list!


----------



## Big D

Between getting the kids ready for the first day of school tomorrow :nana: and packing for a weekend of camping and quadding  the house is an absolute mess :guilty:

Oh well, priorities.....right :yup:


----------



## Bootlegger

Haven't been on much this week....so whats going on?


----------



## drtj

Getting ready to go to Possum Creek to watch a little racing & go bogging


----------



## Brute650i

Nothin much spending the weekend with the girlfriend. Since I couldn't get the brute together for the M&G ride. Going dove hunting Monday since ill be off and puttin the brute back together.


----------



## 650Brute

Off work. Short day @ work tommorrow, gonna go bush hog and hang a few stands. Bow season is here, I'm just a little late....


----------



## Big D

Got back from camping and quadding a few hours ago. Washing clothes, putting things away, getting ready for another work week.


----------



## Polaris425

Back to work. At least its just a 4 day work week again! :rockn: Uploading pics from this weekend right now...


----------



## Big D

I did my first wheelie this weekend


----------



## Rozzy

I had a great weekend with great companionship and a monday from hell. j


----------



## walker

Rozzy said:


> I had a great weekend with great companionship and a monday from hell. j


 
uhm wouldnt happen to be mrs big d would it now !!!!!!!!!!! yall are busted ..lol


----------



## Big D

um that's MS Big D

Geez Walker you claimed to know waaaaayyyy back who it was. Ya wouldn't have been lying then, would ya? hmmmm


----------



## Big D

It's just not a fun day. Nothing really bad, but you know when you get that uncomfortable feeling...well, that's how today's going. They're making a bunch of changes at work, and of course, I'm right in the middle of it. Oh well, it can only get better from here.


----------



## Polaris425

At least tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D

Watching Gilligan's Island. I love that show! My son hasn't even commented on the fact that it's in black & white.

You know, I was just thinking....if they had a Kawi they probably could have water-wheelied off the island :rev1:


----------



## Polaris425

It is friday indeed!! Bama is playing Duke this weekend, away game... So the city is a little quieter today than last weekend. Just wish it wasnt a 230 game I dont like mid-day games... means I cant go do what I want all day long then come home and watch Bama play. Got to try to get everything done by lunch, so that I can stop and watch.


----------



## Big D

I've been in Winnipeg since Friday afternoon. I'm heading home tomorrow. If you want to know why I am the way I am...it's genetics. It was a big family gathering and you know what...the whole famn damily is just like me. Can you seriously imagine being in a room filled with 40 people just like me - ahhhhh


----------



## Rozzy

Gettin the new camper ready to roll and the season is done. Atleast it was a good deal. j


----------



## Bootlegger

I am all ready for the east coast mud nats now guys. I think it will be my last race or second to last this year. After that time for some Bootlegger Performance on the KQ. Going to do my motor this winter.


----------



## kawa650

Off work today because of the rain making it to wet to do anything, i need to get a different job that isn't affected by weather as much. Ive only worked 10 days this month, sucks can't afford all this time off!!!


----------



## 650Brute

Off work. Relaxin tonight. Thinkin bout some Brute Time on Thursday:rockn:


----------



## Big D

Just getting some stuff ready for a muddin' weekend.


----------



## WAY BAD

Loading up to head to Texas Motorplex in Ennis, TX for the Fall Nationals NHRA races this weekend. Should be fun! 

Wish I was going muddin though! Wish it was wet enough around here to mud.


----------



## IBBruin

Got the 5th wheel parked in the back 40. Wife tells me after 5 today, I'm all hers all weekend. If the campers rockin, don't come a knockin. :saevilw:


----------



## WAY BAD

^^ That's rite!! Good times!


----------



## Big D

Have fun this weekend Bruin & Ms Sweet


----------



## Big D

I had a great Saturday with the folks from Calgary ATV Riders....and of course Rozzy. I wasn't going to let a little mud hole get the best of me. The 2nd one did though. Needed help out of that one. Oh well.


----------



## Eight

Went out and put corn out for the deer. Also got to shoot my stage coach gun for the first time. Double barrel ftw....


----------



## BigIzzy

well 1 am and the phone is ringing, going too work again, so much for a relaxin couple days off!


----------



## Polaris425

I'm up already.  I hate waking up early.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Folks....!

One...maybe two more races this year. Then I am going to change a few things on the King Quad this winter. Going to try the Air dam work on my primary instead of Coop45 which I have now....I love it like it is...but wanna see which is better. Then I am going to go out on a limb and try a VDI and M109R injector.....I am just hoping and praying that it will hold up in water all the time. I only know of one so far that has..."That is just from the 4 guys who I know tried to race with them" Waterproof and being submerged are two different things....LOL! Other than that I think that is all I am going to change on it for next season...may go back to 16 gram rollers instead of the 18's I just went too...wanna see how they do at the ECMN's. Oh going to change to center snorkels as well....probably Triangle ATV or do my own.


----------



## Polaris425

WHAT do your own!!! Then post pics :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

DIY Snorks FTW!!! we need a "How To: MIMB KingQuad snorks"


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> WHAT do your own!!! Then post pics :rockn:


I will more than likely....its a lot cheaper...lol


----------



## KMKjr

4 games of ball, a "few" wobble pops and now to bed.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning MIMB!


----------



## gpinjason

KMKjr said:


> 4 games of ball, a "few" wobble pops and now to bed.


is a wobble pop an adult beverage? :thinking: I've never heard that before.. sounds like a Canadian term.. LOL I might have to start using that one!


----------



## Polaris425

Updated the PC here at work. Got windows 7 on her now, as well as AutoCAD 2011 and I even installed google chrome to try it out, see if I like it. lol.. still playing with everything getting it set up the way I like it.


----------



## gpinjason

Polaris425 said:


> Updated the PC here at work. Got windows 7 on her now, as well as AutoCAD 2011 and I even installed google chrome to try it out, see if I like it. lol.. still playing with everything getting it set up the way I like it.


I like Google Chrome... it has some minor issues, as do most other programs, but for the most part, it works great! Even on my crappy ancient computer at home, the webpages AND the program itself load faster than IE or FireFox... 

I sure would like to try out Windows 7 and AutoCAD 2011... LOL... my company is too cheap since we don't do a lot of CAD stuff, I'm still running LT98... a few of the upper management guys have 2007 I believe, but they are too cheap to buy licensing to use on more computers... I have a copy of 2002 at home, but can't put it on my work computer because I think I'd get in trouble... LOL


----------



## Big D

I think I just broke my baby toe. **** hockey bag :aargh4:


----------



## KMKjr

5 hour ride........sweet!


----------



## Big D

I'm jealous


----------



## walker

well its my lil girl's 1st birthday today.. and i'm in the doghouse got called into work and i was the only person not working so hope there is some cake left over ...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

That sux walker!! 

I'm gonna miss my wife's & baby girl's 1st birthday (both on nov. 30) as well!!! But i should be home before christmas!!!


----------



## walker

well back to work already .. just left work yesterday ... goin to be a long week


----------



## KMKjr

Took the day off to remove garbage from rental......should have went to work!


----------



## Big D

Geez being hockey manager is like giving birth.....when enough time passes you forget how painful it was so you're crazy enough to do it again.  I can't even count the number of hours I've put into my son's team the last few days. Time for bed. G'night.


----------



## Eight

We don't have much hockey down here, but football is going strong right now.


----------



## KMKjr

What, no shinny on the Bayou?


----------



## Big D

You know you got it bad when.....you're looking for puddle when driving the golf cart. I was DD this weekend on the course and aimed for every puddle I could find. Fortunately the guy I was riding with is a quadder so he understood.


----------



## BigIzzy

well confirmed it today, I get too go see my brute again on wed, oh and the family too haha, taking a few days off before the white stuff too relax and consume copious amounts of liquor with friends, ride a ton and help with the farm if I am sober enough too be slightly productive hahaha gonna be a good time, just hoping the brute dont let me down


----------



## KMKjr

Going camping and a frost warning. 


Sounds sweet!


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> well confirmed it today, I get too go see my brute again on wed, oh and the family too haha, taking a few days off before the white stuff too relax and consume copious amounts of liquor with friends, ride a ton and help with the farm if I am sober enough too be slightly productive hahaha gonna be a good time, just hoping the brute dont let me down


When was the last time you saw your brute? Boy you could really get sympathy from the guys here who can't even go a day without saying "hi" to theirs. 

Have fun back in Manitoba!


----------



## Big D

Going camping and quadding with Rozzy and about 8 others. The temps here should be pretty good during the day this weekend. The nights may be chilly, but that's okay...you know what that means


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> The nights may be chilly, but that's okay...you know what that means


Really thick socks? :33:



:bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750

Big D said:


> Going camping and quadding with Rozzy and about 8 others. The temps here should be pretty good during the day this weekend. The nights may be chilly, but that's okay...you know what that means


 It usually means having children born in the summer.....


----------



## monsterbrute750

At work, nursing a hangover. Had company party at St. Arnolds Brewery last night for customers........Why do we have to have these on weeknights ??? Arrrrggghhh !!!


----------



## KMKjr

monsterbrute750 said:


> It usually means having children born in the summer.....





Polaris425 said:


> Really thick socks? :33:
> 
> 
> 
> :bigok:


 
It is a proven fact that getting naked it the best way to keep warm. 

Just ask survivorman!!


----------



## KMKjr

monsterbrute750 said:


> At work, nursing a hangover. Had company party at St. Arnolds Brewery last night for customers........Why do we have to have these on weeknights ??? Arrrrggghhh !!!


To try and make you drink less. 

Obviously it did not work!!!!


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> When was the last time you saw your brute? Boy you could really get sympathy from the guys here who can't even go a day without saying "hi" to theirs.
> 
> Have fun back in Manitoba!


been 2.5 months D, and I have been buzzing since I booked the flight. Had family members if I need too borrow a vehicle, NOPE, just get me too my brute, thats my transport for 4 days. Got Dad taking it for a ride this weekend too make sure everything is groovy before I get home, would be right stressed if I got home and had too do some fixing but would kinda feel normal as well lol should be a good time, especially since the blood suckers are pretty much gone! have a good time camping D :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750

KMKjr said:


> It is a proven fact that getting naked it the best way to keep warm.
> 
> Just ask survivorman!!


It is a fact. If you have a -40 deg sleeping bag or lower, the more clothes you wear, the colder you will be. The bag uses your bodyheat to warm the bag, so the less clothing the better.
And guys, although it is true...it works like a charm to get your girl to take her clothes off ...:rockn:


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> It is a proven fact that getting naked it the best way to keep warm.
> 
> Just ask survivorman!!


Really thick socks & a touque (that's Canadian for winter hat)

Kids? Oh Geez I hope Rozzy doesn't read this 
No worries on that note anyway...I've been spayed


----------



## Big D

Well the days were beautiful. It started off cold, but we were taking off layers as the day went on. The trails were fun. Lots of mud and water hazzards. I know my limits and went around more than once. Rozzy, on the other hand, is the one everyone's there to watch. He had to work harder this weekend than I've seen him the whole season, but he always got out. The nights were chilly so we took the helpful advice of the mud-brothers. You know... you're right....J thanks you too


----------



## Polaris425

:bigok: Glad ya'll had fun.


----------



## Eight

Yes, it finally rained here yesterday for the first time in months.


----------



## No Plugs

Well, I figure if I am gonna be a part of the mimb, I met as well join in the fun.....

Finally got my raptor running after a few months of down time. One of the diaphragms on one of the carbs swelled up and got it swapped out. Put her back together, dropped some fuel in her, and fired right up. Too bad I never ride it anymore and am gonna sell it. 

Tomorrow, onto fixing the stereo in the diesel


----------



## Injected

Talked to Kenny Koretsky sunday at Maple Grove. We got to talkin about racing, his Kawi dealership etc. I asked him about waranties. He is a busy guy when at the track and told me to stop by the dealership and talk to his service writer. 
I asked about what mods will void my waranty, to my surprise he said because Ken told him that i was going to stopping in (ive known Ken for over 20 years, i rented my first shop from him) not to worry.


----------



## IBBruin

Headed out tomorrow morning to lake Nickajack near Chattanooga for 3 days of R&R.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Getting all the camping gear ready for Mudstock this weekend in Jacksonville,Tx. !!!:rockn:


----------



## Big D

What do you do when the boss asks a really stupid question? 

We've been doing things a certain way for years. It works well. I've explained why I do it this way so many times. I so badly want to say "do I have to explain this to you AGAIN?"


----------



## monsterbrute750

Big D said:


> What do you do when the boss asks a really stupid question?
> 
> We've been doing things a certain way for years. It works well. I've explained why I do it this way so many times. I so badly want to say "do I have to explain this to you AGAIN?"


Can't comment........I am the Boss.....LOL !!! :bigok:


----------



## Big D

monsterbrute750 said:


> Can't comment........I am the Boss.....LOL !!! :bigok:


Yeah, but we all know YOU don't ask stupid questions


----------



## KMKjr

Bored out of my mind!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bored out of my mind in Tampa on dry dock with no where to go and nothing to do as the boat is shut down while out of the water.


----------



## Big D

bet you guys wish you could ride around on the quads eh?


----------



## IBBruin

Think you're bored? I just cleaned out all my emails that were over a year old. How's that for nothing else to do?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i havent been on a ride since july. used it around the house but still have a month before i can get back on it.


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> bet you guys wish you could ride around on the quads eh?


I could.....but riding alone sucks!!


----------



## KMKjr

IBBruin said:


> Think you're bored? I just cleaned out all my emails that were over a year old. How's that for nothing else to do?


Ok, I'm not that bad...lol


----------



## BigIzzy

KMKjr said:


> I could.....but riding alone sucks!!


sure does but if ya havent seen your bike for almost 3 months, waiting for buddies too get off work aint happening!

sure feels good too be on the brute again, even if its only 4 a couple days


----------



## walker

heading to mudstock see yall sunday ...


----------



## No Plugs

****. First I miss ECMN now mudstock. I need a job So I have some $ to play with. Luckily, I have been 'thrifty' so the gf is letting me go shopping to see if I can find a rar rack bag, or do a custom cooler setup. Yay!!!!


----------



## brutemike

sucks got to work on fri nite


----------



## BigIzzy

Well been an expensive weekend so far, blew my belt on day 2 of my 5 days home so had too scramble down too the stealership yesterday and buy 2 (good time too buy a spare) and I got none of my tools here so I just let them change it. Almost $400 later I got my brute up and running, a spare on order and a choke lever coming as well. Got a good tour in yesterday, than end if the day I hit a little hole in 2 got as far as I could, went into 4 let it click in than started working my way and the 4 clicked out and before u could get off the throttle it jumped back in with a good thud so u guess it's time too check the actuator and see what's goin on. Y'all got any tips lol


----------



## Big D

We've got Band of Brothers playing in the background. The boys can never just watch a movie without getting into some sort of role play. Out comes the arsenal of weapons. The little guy is running around talking German, bodies are flying everywhere....ahhhh....this would never happen if I had daughters. lol


----------



## Eight

I just got back from Baton Rouge. Went to the LSU game, and y'all there were a lot a drunk folks.lol It was fun as always tho.


----------



## Big D

I took today off. You know, I could really get used to having a day off in the middle of the week. ahhh retirement is only 20 years away....20 years ????? AHHHHHHH


----------



## Polaris425

I figured it was more like, 5 years..... :bigeyes:
:bigok:


----------



## Possum

Its finally feeling like falll!!!!
we have pups and i'ma go feed em.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> I figured it was more like, 5 years..... :bigeyes:
> :bigok:


:nutkick: You are soooo lucky you live sooooo far away that I can't kick your butt...young man


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> :nutkick: You are soooo lucky you live sooooo far away that I can't kick your butt...young man


:bigok: :bigok:


----------



## Rozzy

I best not make a comment. lol


----------



## BigIzzy

20 aint bad D, I still got more years than I am old, wow thats kinda a downer lol


----------



## Big D

Rozzy said:


> I best not make a comment. lol


Oh you will....and you have more reason to. You'll just do it on the phone


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> 20 aint bad D, I still got more years than I am old, wow thats kinda a downer lol


For you....or me? That makes me even older. I guess you're another one who isn't my mud-brother, but really my muddy little son.


----------



## BigIzzy

lol wasnt trying too poke at ya d, just kinda happened haha,


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> lol wasnt trying too poke at ya d, just kinda happened haha,


Despite the amount of griping I do on here, I'm not bothered by my age. I have to remember to put little smileys in when I make a comment like that.


----------



## Big D

Dang I took the wrong day off. It's absolutely gorgeous outside. 20C and the sun is shining. Tomorrow we're supposed to be 20 colder. Ya gotta love the weather in Calgary.


----------



## KMKjr

A consistant 10 degrees here. Perfect for riding, not too cold and no bugs!!

Playing in a ball tourney this weekend, and with the cold, balls will be flying!! - insert joke here!


----------



## Big D

As soon as House is over in goes "Back to the Future". I love that movie :biggrin:


----------



## KMKjr

Ignition connector shorted out (trail fixed it), neighbors PoPo got a flat (plugged it and put the stockers on to finish the ride) and buddy's Honda got a flat too (pulled stick out between rim and tire, and she held air).

9 hour ride....priceless!


----------



## 650Brute

Super tough day at work,.... Had to sever the ties with a 30+ year employee. Very tough. Super long story, but for the greater good of him, the Company and the assets.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning folks!


----------



## KMKjr

Morning to you too!!


----------



## Brute650i

Gettin a good start on my long drive today. Leaving starkville, MS headed to wellington, AL then back to rosedale, MS somewhere between 750-800 miles. Going through tuscaloosa and birmingham. Will be the new owner of a 2006 650i with a little bit of work its going to be my new play toy


----------



## Bootlegger

Cool...what color is it?


----------



## Brute650i

The darker green Its a long drive but the price was right and motor is good.


----------



## KMKjr

I might be selling some Broncos jerseys.....cheap!


----------



## Brute650i

That is an embarrassing outting for them


----------



## 650Brute

Good Afternoon Yall


----------



## KMKjr

Brute650i said:


> That is an embarrassing outting for them


That's putting it politely!!


----------



## BigIzzy

off too work, forecasting rain/snow all night, dont want too admit it but feels like winter is knockin, guess I gotta grin and bare it, :aargh4:


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning my fellow MIMB'ers.


----------



## Brute650i

Mornin back at work on a monday and I am not happy about being at work with 4 hrs sleep. But when I get off I get to play with the new brute.


----------



## Polaris425

Brute650i said:


> Mornin back at work on a monday and I am not happy about being at work with 4 hrs sleep. But when I get off I get to play with the new brute.


And you couldnt stop and have lunch? :nutkick:

lol j/k I figured you were probably in a hurry to get there and back.


----------



## Brute650i

I was gonna call you on way back through but gps found a faster way to go and I didn't realize it till it was to late. It was a nice little drive on a sunday. 
next time ill go on saturday so I can get some sleep and play with my new toy


----------



## KMKjr

I hate Mondays.


----------



## Big D

It snowed this AM, but nothing too severe and it didn't stay. We're supposed to get more over the next couple of days, but the weekend we're supposed to see double-digits again....ahhhh the weekend. What a happy thought for a Monday!


----------



## Eight

Wow, D it was like 80 here this morning.


----------



## BigIzzy

rub it in, working again tonight with a forecast of -10 C or 14 f for the southern neighbours, snow on the ground still


----------



## KMKjr

Eight said:


> Wow, D it was like 80 here this morning.


That's the middle of the summer for us!!


----------



## Big D

Eight said:


> Wow, D it was like 80 here this morning.


ahhh 80's.....I remember those days....when I was about 8-years-old, before we switched to metric. Now the screaming hot days are only 30+. Somehow it's just not the same.

Yeah, yeah Izzy, I know you weren't even around before we switched....were you?


----------



## Polaris425

Might be sellin the Dodge today. Now if I could just get the scrambler sold!


----------



## Brute650i

What you gettin next?

I got started on new project brute yesterday and is the list of things to fix :
Display only lights up and idle but not when rev'd, kill switch doesn't kill it, upper A arm bushing on right side, finish snorkles, change front driveshaft seal on motor side, finish wiring HID's, install 4x4 actuator


----------



## Big D

I knew the Scrambler was just to tide you over, but the truck?


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> ahhh 80's.....I remember those days....when I was about 8-years-old, before we switched to metric. Now the screaming hot days are only 30+. Somehow it's just not the same.
> 
> Yeah, yeah Izzy, I know you weren't even around before we switched....were you?


lol nope i think they pulled the switch about 15 or so years before me


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> lol nope i think they pulled the switch about 15 or so years before me


Oh now THAT hurts :grumpy:


----------



## Rozzy

What year did that take place again. lol


----------



## IBBruin

D, is this your little sister?


----------



## Eight

Thats just mean Bruin. You know your older than her anyway.

On the other hand I hate school.


----------



## BigIzzy

Rozzy said:


> What year did that take place again. lol


if google is right 70 ish


----------



## Big D

Well the old memory isn't what it used to be but I'm positive I was in grade 3....1974-ish (yeah I know Rozzy, you were just a twinkle in your Dad's eye  )


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> D, is this your little sister?


**** Facebook....can't hide anything anymore


----------



## Rozzy

I know we haven't had much quality time but....HOLY


----------



## BigIzzy

well dumped another grand into the f150 today, thats two in two weeks, all too get it too pass inspection and it still needs tires. If I didnt love this truck so much it would have been cheaper too sell it and buy a new ride, ah well. Time too go play trains and pay for the tires have a good night all


----------



## KMKjr

Sittin' in my tree stand waiting for dinner to walk out.


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> well dumped another grand into the f150 today, thats two in two weeks, all too get it too pass inspection and it still needs tires. If I didnt love this truck so much it would have been cheaper too sell it and buy a new ride, ah well. Time too go play trains and pay for the tires have a good night all


That's always the hard part...knowing when to cut your losses. Hope you had fun with the trains.


----------



## KMKjr

Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored


----------



## Big D

Wow 22c on Nov 4  It was the most beautiful day outside and I had to admire it through the windows. Life just isn't fair.


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Wow 22c on Nov 4  It was the most beautiful day outside and I had to admire it through the windows. Life just isn't fair.


U suck.


----------



## Eight

Why through the windows Mrs. D?


----------



## Big D

please call me D....after all we're all friends. Besides, I'm not Mrs. anymore 

I had to work today. I made sure I came up with a few excuses to go from my area to the warehouse a few times today...and got there from the outside, but the rest of the time just stuck indoors working at the computer.


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> U suck.


When you live in God's country...you get the gorgeous weather. Do you want proof? If you tried texting Calgary's area code (403) you'd spell God. Cool eh?


----------



## monsterbrute750

Finally got some rain after 32 straight days of none !!! Low 40's and high 70's with sunshine this weekend.....The Brute will be rack deep this weekend !!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

WE got a lot of rain earlier too. Now it's down in the 30's at night. High in the 60's during the day!


----------



## BigIzzy

really want no rain till it freezes good, I think maybe hit 12 or so here today, nothing above 6 for the next week, BOOOO. Ah well, got a better shift for next week, makin a lil more scratch but phone will be ringing at 3am everyday for the next week so kind of a win/loose situation. Hoping you boys down south are out playing in the fresh mud


----------



## lil'prairie

Got to say goodbye to my babies, they are being shipped out with all my stuff to Virginia. Getting geared up to drive the ALCAN.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="if(typeof(jsCall)=='function'){jsCall();}else{setTimeout('jsCall()',500);}" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Folks....its 28 here this morning.


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> When you live in God's country...you get the gorgeous weather. Do you want proof? If you tried texting Calgary's area code (403) you'd spell God. Cool eh?



Been there and I'll take the east coast any day!


----------



## KMKjr

Just sittin' in my tree waiting for dinner to walk by!


----------



## Bootlegger

KMKjr said:


> Just sittin' in my tree waiting for dinner to walk by!



Love your avatar...I'm a Bronco fan myself.


----------



## Brute650i

My hunt ended early because a know it all 11 year old wouldn't listen when I told him it was cold. Was 27 this morning getting in the stand. An hour into sittin there he said its cold Needless to say he'll dress warmer next time cause we stayed another hour.


----------



## KMKjr

Bootlegger said:


> Love your avatar...I'm a Bronco fan myself.


Not much to be proud about this year!


----------



## KMKjr

Brute650i said:


> My hunt ended early because a know it all 11 year old wouldn't listen when I told him it was cold. Was 27 this morning getting in the stand. An hour into sittin there he said its cold Needless to say he'll dress warmer next time cause we stayed another hour.


My old man used to do the same to me!! 

Lesson was learned very quickly!


----------



## Big D

What a fun weekend! We went riding with some folks from ATVFrontier.com. I was told there were 65 riders on this trip. I think a number of them are also members on MIMB. If not yet, there will be more after this weekend. We did a lot of name dropping. 

Some folks got muddier than others....right J?
As far as we know there was no major damage to any quads (that's a first).

It was weird going over some holes thinking it was going to be deep and finding just a bit of water over a thick sheet of ice. It was funny when some thought they were going over the ice and found themselves breaking through about 3/4 of the way through.

I guess this was the last mudding trip for the season. Winter quadding is next. I've never done it but was told it's a blast.


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> I guess this was the last mudding trip for the season. Winter quadding is next. I've never done it but was told it's a blast.


OH it is, it is. I'm thinkin I should haul my machine back from MB and get ready for bombing through some snow drifts


----------



## Big D

If you're going to be stuck in Edmonchuk, you may as well have some fun. Bring 'er on over.


----------



## Big D

I have a few minor aches & pains from this weekend. The funny thing is whenever I feel it from...moving my wrist for example...I think about the fun I had this weekend. D'ya think it kind of a Pavlov thing?


----------



## Big D

NEED.....MORE....TOYS.......

We put up the garage yesterday. Look how much room is in there? Granted my quad and sled aren't there yet, but.....


----------



## Big D

Big D said:


> Wow 22c on Nov 4  It was the most beautiful day outside and I had to admire it through the windows. Life just isn't fair.


15 days later and it's -22 PLUS windchill so we're looking at closer to -30c (-22F for you guys). That's a 44 degree difference


----------



## monsterbrute750

65 DEG here today in HOU-TX.


----------



## Polaris425

let's see, it's about :ban: degree's out today here in the 'sip.

The weather is just :ban: tastic.

And I've been hanging out getting my :ban: on all day :bigok:


----------



## IBBruin

76 right now in Hattiesburg Ms.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning....been busy all week. How is everyone?


----------



## KMKjr

Sitting in my stand waiting for a trophy to walk by!

2 degrees and sunny here!


----------



## Big D

Okay, if we're not supposed to talk about the weather, how about the effects of it? 

I'm just about to head outside and shovel a schwack of snow. The city gives us 48 hours after a snowfall to clear the public sidewalk (down to the concrete) in front of our houses. If we do they'll do it and charge us.


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Okay, if we're not supposed to talk about the weather, how about the effects of it?
> 
> I'm just about to head outside and shovel a schwack of snow. The city gives us 48 hours after a snowfall to clear the public sidewalk (down to the concrete) in front of our houses. If we do they'll do it and charge us.


Yep, Same here!

And I have a business on a corner.....constantly cleaning it!

Nice thing is, the enforcement guys always let us know before a ticket is ever issued.

At home...I live in the boonies and we don't have sidewalks and if my bro does not plow my huge driveway, the Trailblazer just beats a path down til he does!


----------



## rowdy-outty

Well its 70 here in East Tx and i been outside in shorts and tshirt most of the day. Changed oil in my truck, and mowed the lawn. Hopefully wont have to mow again till spring. Had to tell my 6yr old to quit playing outside with his dog in his underware twice.


----------



## Big D

MonsterRenegade said:


> Well its 70 here in East Tx and i been outside in shorts and tshirt most of the day. Changed oil in my truck, and mowed the lawn. Hopefully wont have to mow again till spring. Had to tell my 6yr old to quit playing outside with his dog in his underware twice.


Your dog wears underwear?


----------



## brutemike

It was the first day of bear season and about 46 degrees out but bears 1 and me 0 still got 3 more days.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Big D said:


> Your dog wears underwear?


 ok so i coulda worded tha a little better. lol :flames:


----------



## brutemike

My stepson and i went to the steeler game today they kicked the raiders *** :flames: It was a blast for both of us and the first NFL game for us.


----------



## walker

nice seats love me some father son bonding time..


----------



## brutemike

Its funny but he knows more about football then i do.


----------



## walker

lol. thats funny .. in pa can yall bait or do yall just have to wait for a beer to walk by lol


----------



## Brute650i

went huntin but fog was pretty dense this morning, saw a spike and small 8pt. cut and split about 2 cords of wood. and now ive been dealing with drama while watching football

so far pretty good day


----------



## Big D

brutemike said:


> My stepson and i went to the steeler game today they kicked the raiders *** :flames: It was a blast for both of us and the first NFL game for us.


Looks like you guys had a great time 

You also look a lot warmer than the folks at the Calgary - Saskatchewan game here today. It was freaking cold here.


----------



## Big D

Christmas tree is going up this weekend.

You know what? We need some Christmas smilies.


----------



## KMKjr

Put the lights up!!


----------



## Polaris425

Me too. Tree is up and decorated.


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Me too. Tree is up and decorated.


Real tree or fake?


----------



## kawa650

just put mine up too (over the past three days). Been working 7 days a week getting home around 7 most of the time
. Putting up lights in the dark on the roof is interesting. Real tree is the only to go!!


----------



## Big D

Living at the rink this weekend. We're hosting a tournament. I had a heck of a time getting parent volunteers. Can you believe I actually have to sit with my ex in the scorekeepers box during one game?


----------



## flowbackman

Ow Man D I feel sorry for you man I would kill mine if I had to do that but I don't decerate a tree like most I decerate my Brute for the Christmas Paraid the kids love it and my sexy Lawn mower


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> Real tree or fake?


Fake this year, did a real one the last 2 years and last year my sinus just couldnt take it.. I love the smell but...


----------



## drtj

at work downloading songs


----------



## Big D

flowbackman said:


> Ow Man D I feel sorry for you man I would kill mine if I had to do that but I don't decerate a tree like most I decerate my Brute for the Christmas Paraid the kids love it and my sexy Lawn mower


I should have said ex husband....

I like the idea of decorating your ride.


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Fake this year, did a real one the last 2 years and last year my sinus just couldnt take it.. I love the smell but...


Fake tree and a pine fresh'ner, better than nothing!!


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> Fake tree and a pine fresh'ner, better than nothing!!


Same here...except it's a scented candle.


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Same here...except it's a scented candle.


I'm not one to judge you....lol


----------



## Big D

I meant instead of the air freshener, not the tree....duh


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> I meant instead of the air freshener, not the tree....duh


I was referring to the fact you own scented candles.


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> I was referring to the fact you own scented candles.


hmmm take a look closely at my avatar just below my name. Does THAT explain the scented candles?


----------



## Big D

I was going to put this in the joke thread, but it's so cute I wanted to share it with everyone


----------



## BigIzzy

bahahaha thats awsome d


----------



## KMKjr

Staff party tonight!


----------



## Bootlegger

Rear diff oil changed...front diff oil changed. Now just gotta change my motor oil. Then change my CVT exhaust snorkel a little and its ready to race next year. That is until I get my new HMF Swamp Series pipe for it... Going to get rid of the LOUD HMF Utility series...lol. After trying both on my KQ...I'm going back to the Swamp Series...I can tell a seat of the pants difference in power/torque with the swamp series. I thought about going to the Big Gun or Yoshimura...even thought about the Two Brothers exhaust...but I wanna get rid of the packing. Hopefully I can get me a new Dynojet Wideband Commander for Christmas...atleast I'm hoping the wife getting all the hints I'm dropping...lol. Tuning is not all that hard...just experience makes a huge difference. I can tune just very slow at it and still have a lot to learn. I still have to learn to do dual cylinder race tunes. After about 6 months or so of more tuning a lot on my buddies bikes and maybe a few demo's. Bootlegger Performance will be born! At least I hope so...lol. $175-$200 for a single tune...$350 for a dual race tune. If you have a bung on your exhaust already...I will take off about $25-$35 on each. Hopefully it will work out...if not, at least I will be able to tune all my friends atv's....LOL!


----------



## Bootlegger

My new Dynojet Wideband Commander will be on its way Monday....can't wait to get it.


----------



## Big D

Big D said:


> Living at the rink this weekend. We're hosting a tournament. I had a heck of a time getting parent volunteers. Can you believe I actually have to sit with my ex in the scorekeepers box during one game?


Well I convinced my older son to come too. It made sitting in the box a little more bearable. It's funny how it took only a few minutes in a confined space to remember why we're not together - haha

BTW - the kids came in 2nd place. A hard fought 2-1 game.


----------



## Bootlegger

According to UPS tracking my wideband will be here tomorrow...I can't wait.


----------



## Big D

Got Friday off. No kids or hockey for the weekend. I may actually have to get some housework done. sigh


----------



## phreebsd

lucky you! i should have taken today off. Im off all next week though


----------



## Polaris425

I was gonna take the whole week but Im working mon & tues.. though.. I'm probably not going to be around much, since time is already done (dont have to clock in or out) and My boss told me not to do any more building audits until after the first of the year...


----------



## KMKjr

Waiting for everyone to get home from work to go riding......waiting sucks!


----------



## Bootlegger

I'm off for two weeks...lol. Time to start tuning some I guess. Its just too dang cold for me though...lol


----------



## WOLVERINE

I'm on a rig in the Middle of the North Atlantic waiting patiently for my turn to go home this week so I can be home for Xmas! Sigh! 3 weeks is a long time away from the fam. I should get all the stuff I ordered for the BF and XRR by then too, If the postal service isn't slow like it usually is around Xmas...:aargh4:


----------



## Rack High

Geez, I'd love some time off....gotta work thru Thursday!


----------



## BigIzzy

So almost five am, just getting off work, got today off but still don't know about christmas. I'm told its a 50/50 shot of getting called christmas eve. All other am shifts on christmas are cancelled but because my shift has a 2345 start time I will probably have too work christmas. You would think an international multi billion dollar company could give its men and women 24 hours of out of a year but nope gotta go gotta go. The perks of working the railway. I guess I shouldn't complain cause I have vacation on the 7th and we have many men and women serving our countries that are overseas that don't have that opportunity. 

Well that's my rant for the day, too all the men and women serving our countries thank you and too everyone here have a merry christmas and happy new year


----------



## Big D

9AM and the kids are still asleep. Yeah we stayed up late last night, but....come on.....Santa came last night.


----------



## Bootlegger

Thanks for the Birthday wishes at top of the page.


----------



## Big D

Bootlegger said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes at top of the page.


Hey Bootlegger, sorry I missed it. Hope you had a great birthday!

:birthday:


----------



## KMKjr

Work sucks.


----------



## BigIzzy

days off so doing my christmas shopping haha, only a week or less till i get too go home too see the family. Find out tonight if I get too go home tuesday or thursday, hoping the rad kit from RDC makes it in time so I can tinker when I get home


----------



## BleednGreen68

Finished up puttin a plow on a ford truck. Custom fit since they dont make a mounting bracket for that old of truck anymore. Also worked on a Polaris 6x6. Freakin junk! We make all our money workin on Polaris and Hondas haha.


----------



## Big D

I hate when the boys go to their dad's....it's way to quiet here. I'm bored. Sure there's stuff I could be doing, but I don't feel like doing dishes or putting away the laundry. Maybe I'll take down the Christmas tree. Sigh


----------



## Big D

I decided to go out for a spin down the back alleys. I got a few strange looks, but oh well. I think I need to do that a little more often....just for kicks.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Washed the truck, its purdy again...............for awhile!


----------



## BigIzzy

counting the days till vacation..... 4 max may leave early, just waiting on my rad kit from RDC, stupid Canada post, Paul was great tho, had it on its way as soon as the offices were open, thanks paul now I just need canada post too get their shat together


----------



## BleednGreen68

Worked on a 610 mule and tore the rear shafts out of a 750 brute. Kawi heaven haha


----------



## Polaris425

went to get an iPhone4 but, found out i cant upgrade till the 11th... why does it have to be a certain day I understand month to month but... wth... a specific day?


----------



## joemel

Done a walk thru the unit doing some QC work down at BP texascity


----------



## BigIzzy

its here ITS HERE, merry christmas too me, got my rad kit from RDC, now for the 1100km drive home too install it lol


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


----------



## Big D

...and you were wondering what to do with your holidays 
Enjoy the drive Izzy. It's always been my favourite....especially Maple Creek in winter.


----------



## KMKjr

Virtual golf tonight. 

Golf without exercise.....awesome!!


----------



## Big D

Oh come on, that's as bad as playing Wii while sitting on the couch


----------



## bigdigger1527

tried out the new winch, works well :bigok:


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> ...and you were wondering what to do with your holidays
> Enjoy the drive Izzy. It's always been my favourite....especially Maple Creek in winter.


drive was good, long but good, I stay well away from maple creek d, only time i hit 1 is regina too almost portage la prarie. Got the rad kit half in, once I pulled the brute outta the shed and into the heated garage, didnt wanna start for me but I got her up and running. Used the truck too pull it through the snow (rear brake was frozen, kind of a biatch too move) tore off 1 mud flap completely and 2 partially so it became a make work project. Ended up leaving it all in the garage, going out for supper with ma and than a couple drinks with friends which turned into a block main street cause we are starting up a game of street hockey at 10 pm. started with 4 guys and 2 tires stood up for nets, turned into 12 with 2 nets and 4 cars full of people watching. Man I miss being in a small town. :rockn:


----------



## Big D

Sounds like a good time. When I was in sales I'd go to a lot of small towns. I was ready to move in a heartbeat but oddly enough ended up here.


----------



## KMKjr

Trying to get out for a ride!!


----------



## brutemike

Just got done plowing the driveway for the 2nd time today still more to come.My nators kick a** in the snow.:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Oh come on, that's as bad as playing Wii while sitting on the couch


Is there another way to?


----------



## KMKjr

Watching 12" more fresh powder accumulate!!


----------



## Brute650i

all of my 4" of powdery icy white stuff is about to be all melted away


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> Watching 12" more fresh powder accumulate!!


Okay, now you REALLY need my sled.


.....just saying


----------



## BleednGreen68

Doin inventory sucks!


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Okay, now you REALLY need my sled.
> 
> 
> .....just saying


I'll be right over!


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> Is there another way to?


:nutkick:


----------



## Big D

Whew, that was a relief. The Pathfinder started whining early this week. The mechanic laughed when I said it sounded like a sewing machine and that my quad sounds more powerful. Anyway.....$125 to fix. I guess I can still afford to put gas in it.

Holy smokes gas went up in Calgary. $1.06/litre.
Keep in mind one gallon = 3.78541 litres
We're an oil city and our gas goes up....what gives??


----------



## KMKjr

Out for a run, at the "Hob" camp havin' a brew and a smoke.

Nice warm fire and shelter from the wind.

Does it get any better?


----------



## BigIzzy

relaxing on my day off, trying too get the house back in order from being gone for a week, roommates dont know how too clean or what a snow shovel is apparently (see pic) 

D on the drive back out I fueled up in north battleford at 114.9, than got too llyodminster and saw it was 94.9! 200km away, 20c difference wtf? I am honestly surprised its not higher yet cause there was apparently a fire at an upgrader in fort mac and rumour was that it was gonna push prices up soooo take what you can get


----------



## Big D

The pumps already have taxes factored in so I was going to say SK has PST, but it's not that high.

As for the roomies, are they jealous because you're the only one who parks in the garage?


----------



## Big D

Tomorrow I'm going to check out a friend's quad to see if I can snorkel mine by myself.


----------



## flowbackman

Well lets see I am seating at work at -12* F and this is what I see out my window of my shack so I think I am doing good thismorning can never have a bad day when god paints such a beautiful Pic like this.


----------



## BigIzzy

off too work this morning after a night out with buddies, this sucks lol

and D, you cant get in the garage right now with my tools and stuff in there so I dont think thats it. I asked the one that has a vehicle if he knew what a shovel was, I got "you dont need a shovel you got 4wd" lazy arse


----------



## bigdigger1527

flowbackman said:


> Well lets see I am seating at work at -12* F and this is what I see out my window of my shack so I think I am doing good thismorning can never have a bad day when god paints such a beautiful Pic like this.[/quotehey]
> 
> hey flowback is that a schlumberger unit i see in the left hand corner of that cool sunrise pic ?


----------



## bigdigger1527

flowbackman said:


> Well lets see I am seating at work at -12* F and this is what I see out my window of my shack so I think I am doing good thismorning can never have a bad day when god paints such a beautiful Pic like this.


hey flowback is that a schlumberger unit i see in the left hand corner of that cool sunrise pic ?


----------



## flowbackman

LOL yes it is there sand cheif


----------



## KMKjr

Hungover.


----------



## flowbackman

bigdigger1527 said:


> hey flowback is that a schlumberger unit i see in the left hand corner of that cool sunrise pic ?


 
LOL yes it is there Sand cheif


----------



## bigdigger1527

flowbackman said:


> LOL yes it is there Sand cheif


couldnt figure out how to delete the first post, lol, anyways do u work with those units ?, was wondering cause i used to build those huge things at Caterpillar Inc. a few years ago.


----------



## flowbackman

bigdigger1527 said:


> hey flowback is that a schlumberger unit i see in the left hand corner of that cool sunrise pic ?


 
LOL yep it is there Sand Cheif


----------



## flowbackman

Kinda I am a Flow tester in the oil/gas fields


----------



## bigdigger1527

flowbackman said:


> Kinda I am a Flow tester in the oil/gas fields


cool, do they last along time ?, i was told that they used them for like 300hrs then they would have to be rebuilt or thrown to the side ?, guess thats y they had us build like 200 every year if thats so


----------



## flowbackman

From what I can tell they last a lot longer then that but we have at least 2 on each well and just here in WY Encana drills 300 wells a year and they take them from well to well and that is the one thing that dose not Brake down much and for Schlumburger that is saying something so you are done a good job on them ;-)


----------



## bigdigger1527

flowbackman said:


> From what I can tell they last a lot longer then that but we have at least 2 on each well and just here in WY Encana drills 300 wells a year and they take them from well to well and that is the one thing that dose not Brake down much and for Schlumburger that is saying something so you are done a good job on them ;-)


well thats good to hear man, makes me feel alot better about my work when i get some feedback :You_Rock_Emoticon:, only time we ever got to run them was in the test cell for a short period of time, those are some loud SOBs


----------



## brutematt750

I'm never drinking again!!!!

On a good note rode 80kms down the river yesterday


----------



## flowbackman

bigdigger1527 said:


> well thats good to hear man, makes me feel alot better about my work when i get some feedback :You_Rock_Emoticon:, only time we ever got to run them was in the test cell for a short period of time, those are some loud SOBs



yes they are but every thing in the oil field is loud lol


----------



## KMKjr

Freezing my azz off!!

-21 and -32 with wind chill!!


----------



## phreebsd

another monday..


----------



## bigdigger1527

flowbackman said:


> yes they are but every thing in the oil field is loud lol


oh really ?, sounds like a cool job ya go there man :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

brutematt750 said:


> I'm never drinking again!!!!


Man, how many times have I said that.


----------



## KMKjr

I go on the wagon the day after every time....for an hour or two anyway!


----------



## Big D

Kind of like me and popcorn. I'm trying to limit my popcorn consumption to weekends only. After every bowl I say "that's it no more popcorn for me", but the next night....I'm at it again.


----------



## brutematt750

I wounder if there is a help group for that problem of urs d


----------



## Big D

hmm I tried searching Popcornaholics....look what I found
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41270184842

Oh great, it's bad enough I have FB and about 5 quadding sites to check, now this.


----------



## KMKjr

No riding this weekend.  F'd my back Tuesday at work and still feeling the pain!


----------



## greenkitty7

Big D said:


> hmm I tried searching Popcornaholics....look what I found
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41270184842
> 
> Oh great, it's bad enough I have FB and about 5 quadding sites to check, now this.


My mom would def be in on this one.... haha


----------



## Big D

I recently upgraded from peasant TV (basic cable). I get to watch MASH again....while eating popcorn :bigok:


----------



## BleednGreen68

My dad makes pop corn almost every night. I get tired of the smell haha. Microwave stinks now haha


----------



## Big D

Just got back from Bass Pro Shops with the boys. They both bought air soft guns, we played at the shooting range, checked out the quads and just kind of hung out. I've got really cool kids :biggrin:


----------



## brutematt750

Just chillin with my 26 day old nephew


----------



## Big D

That's cool. I'll bet you're each having a bottle or two, eh?


----------



## phreebsd

today was my fourth anniversary. 
spent it with the wife.


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> today was my fourth anniversary.
> spent it with the wife.


Congratulations to you both :beerchug:


----------



## brutematt750

Big D said:


> That's cool. I'll bet you're each having a bottle or two, eh?


 we sure were!!!!! He drinks then sleep's, I drink then get loud


----------



## Bootlegger

Sure was nice here today....62 degrees. Finally got my KQ tuned.


----------



## greenkitty7

patiently waiting on Feb. for the first ride at Creekbottom! its been a long winter!


----------



## KMKjr

Waiting for a snowstorm!!


----------



## Big D

in other words, you want tomorrow off?

Woo hoo - 4:31, time to go home after the day from he!!


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> in other words, you want tomorrow off?
> 
> Woo hoo - 4:31, time to go home after the day from he!!


Nope, heading to Jamaica on Friday.....I put in a solid 4 days!


----------



## Big D

I'm jealous. Hey, find out if they quad out there


----------



## flowbackman

bigdigger1527 said:


> oh really ?, sounds like a cool job ya go there man :rockn:


Ya it gets cold but some one has to do it and I like it a lot


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> I'm jealous. Hey, find out if they quad out there


You know it!!


----------



## Injected

Woke up to 1/2" of ice this morning. So far this winter ive used 80lbs of rock salt, so much for the mild winter they predicted


----------



## greenkitty7

been sick with the flu for the past three days... finally getting better...


----------



## Big D

I'll know this weekend if I have the sled sold. 

I really don't want to get rid of it, :02: but...I could buy a trailer with the money, I guess. My own trailer means....MORE QUADDING


----------



## greenkitty7

i just bought a 27 foot gooseneck... so that means im sleeping good and warm for the cold part of the riding season... lol
"hey ill haul your bike if i get a bed in the RV!"


----------



## BigIzzy

didnt get called for work last night like I was supposed too, and thanks too our union agreement I get paid lol nothing like getting paid too sleep. Now maybe watch a little football and relax, maybe flip through kijiji and see if I cant find a cheap fixer upper bike too tinker with. Anyone have one around edmonton let me know


----------



## bigdigger1527

listening to all the racket about the super bowl, just doesnt interest me one bit, :no:


----------



## Beachcruiser

I've been bored here at work and ran across a video/slide show someone made up with photos of "Custom brute forces". Figured I would post it here, I recognize a few from MIMB. Phree, Drillers and few others. 


***** THIS IS NOT MY VIDEO********


----------



## Polaris425

yep... I see a lot of members bikes in there... this is why Ive started watermarking all my photos... lol :bigok:


----------



## Big D

There was a train derailment in the small town we were at this weekend. 29 cars went off the track. It's amazing to see all the cars tossed around like toys.


----------



## Bootlegger

Hows it going everyone? I'm loving my new tires and Wheels.


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> There was a train derailment in the small town we were at this weekend. 29 cars went off the track. It's amazing to see all the cars tossed around like toys.


Was talking too a buddy who works for CP, apparently a broken wheel at 50mph. Makes a good mess eh!

finally starting too warm up here, only -15C today, trying too get back into working nights, hope too go home next weekend and see the brute and the family


----------



## Big D

I know how I feel when something goes wrong in the car or on the quad. I can't even imagine what it's feels like knowing you've got all that power and weight behind you.


----------



## Big D

My son's hockey team just won the city finals for their division.It was a neck in neck game until halfway through the 3rd. I'm just so pumped right now.....oh and he's pretty happy too.


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> My son's hockey team just won the city finals for their division.It was a neck in neck game until halfway through the 3rd. I'm just so pumped right now.....oh and he's pretty happy too.


Congrats!!


----------



## IBBruin

Some of you may be asking yourself, "why is Mr and Mrs Bruin up at 3:30 am taking a video of their grandbaby riding a rocking horse?"

A baby riding a rocking horse at 3:30am is perfectly normal when she is woke up by the neighbor remodeling a trailer across the street, hammering and nailing all night long. 

VideosPostedbyAngelaGates400am4.mp4 video by dgates - Photobucket


----------



## Big D

hmmmm something tells me Mr Bruin will be doing some of his own hammering later today...and it won't have anything to do with his new man cave


----------



## Brute650i

Nice at least they were considerate to let you enjoy the beautiful day. 

One more day at work and ill be headed to Bristol, TN for the nationwide and Cup race. I was just thinking Since I'm clocking in late maybe I need to clock out early to make up for it.


----------



## LM83

Brute650i said:


> Nice at least they were considerate to let you enjoy the beautiful day.
> 
> One more day at work and ill be headed to Bristol, TN for the nationwide and Cup race. I was just thinking Since I'm clocking in late maybe I need to clock out early to make up for it.


 I'm going to my first race in Atlanta this September. Pretty stoked about it. I've heard it's a blast.


----------



## greenkitty7

bristol is one of my favorite tracks, you will see the most wrecks there cause it is just a circle. the average speed up there is what, 130 at the most?


----------



## Brute650i

Sad news. I am officially bruteless as of open of business on tuesday morning. 

It hasn't set in yet but I know it will when the cash hits my hand. Its been a long time and a lot of time and money spent on it but it doesn't fit my needs anymore. I'm probably going to get another one next year but in the meantime I'm gonna build a huntin rig. 

Now its time to look for a polaris ranger after I determine how much its going to cost to fix my truck.


----------



## Big D

Brute650i said:


> Sad news. I am officially bruteless as of open of business on tuesday morning.
> 
> It hasn't set in yet but I know it will when the cash hits my hand. Its been a long time and a lot of time and money spent on it but it doesn't fit my needs anymore. I'm probably going to get another one next year but in the meantime I'm gonna build a huntin rig.
> 
> Now its time to look for a polaris ranger after I determine how much its going to cost to fix my truck.


How are ya doing? Has it set in yet?


----------



## Big D

Tomorrow will be the 5th day in a row that I'm taking my truck into the shop. I like my mechanics but geez


----------



## Brute650i

Nope hasn't set in yet I'm loving the ranger. I did however miss it yesterday when I had to get on a small stretch of highway. Normally on the brute I could cruise a little over half throttle at 60mph and if I needed could run 80-85. 

The ranger topped out at 57 wot and took it a while to get there. I have thought about I should have gotten a teryx but then again I can fit 30s pretty easily on the ranger and wanted something different to tinker with.


----------



## greenkitty7

got moved into my new house this weekend finally! pics to come soon.


----------



## BigIzzy

Bored and going crazy here. Sitting around for 2-3 days between each shift for work is driving me nutz. Good thing we have a guarantee or I would be broke and stocking shelves at walmart. Working on getting a transfer back to mb, but it involves going into management so not 100% on it yet. Would be nice to be home tho and have access to my brute


----------



## KMKjr

Fishing, turkey with the entire family and won $180 on Poker Stars.

If I caught a fish, it would have been the perfect day!


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning MIMB!


----------



## Polaris425

Ah... Daily Buzz. Glad someone brought it back up. It's monday.... haha.. but, going to lunch w/ my parents & my girl. so that should brighten up my day.


----------



## Bootlegger

Yes...this is the BS thread...lol. 

I'm off all week from work. We had a late spring break this year.


----------



## Big D

Darn, I'm like a little kid. I was really looking forward to going out this weekend, but someone mentioned that chains or studs are highly recommended because of all the ice and snow. There are a lot of guys going, but I don't think that's the kind of studs they mean. I feel confident in my mudding ability, but not so much in the snow so I'm bowing out. 

Add to this the fact that after spending more money on truck repairs, I've been told there are a few more things to budget for. Being as old as it is I may as well cut my losses and start looking for a newer vehicle (and I guess another part-time job to go with it)

On a happy note....Tomorrow is Friday!!!!


----------



## Brute650i

Speaking of truck repairs. I'm working on about $8k. I had already knew it was gonna be high especially considering the upgrades I did while I was in there but man it still hurts the bank account.


----------



## Bootlegger

Went riding today for a while. Went by myself...but still had fun. Only rode about 18 miles was it...but got to see a lot of down trees due to the storms.


----------



## speedman

i been at work all day bored texting a chic im talking to, and i been thinking about my bike more than her, is that normal? lol


----------



## Brute650i

Perfectly normal. I did it the other day except I was looking for more mods for my truck and trying to figure out how to afford them


----------



## Big D

Bootlegger said:


> Went riding today for a while. Went by myself...but still had fun. Only rode about 18 miles was it...but got to see a lot of down trees due to the storms.



Didn't we already have a big talk about riding by yourself?? Bad things can happen even when you're not going crazy.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Morning Folks!

I think I'm going to go back to work at the Kawasaki & Suzuki dealer this summer. They call me yesterday. Kinda hate not since I have been there for so many years. At least it will give me something to do until school starts back.


----------



## Brute650i

I wish I could get me a job part time in parts dept at a dealership over the winter while construction is slow. I have been wanting to open the doors on a retail off road shop here in town but that takes money that I don't have right now. I wonder how hard it is to get setup with a dealer license with kawi, honda, etc.


----------



## Bootlegger

It kinda depends. They only allow dealers to be so close to each other. It also depends on the population. You have to purchase a certain amount up front I think.


----------



## Brute650i

Yeah we use to have one here in town and some shady business was going on. The shop ended up closing and owner went to jail for 10 yrs. Government doesn't take lightly to lieing on gov grants and loans. 

Its amazing at how much some people will pay at the closest dealer just because they don't research. I talked to a guy who just bought a new grizz with rims and tires for $10k. I only paid $11k for my new LE ranger


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah really! I work in Parts & Service. I sale every now & then if they need me, but I'm not much of a salesman....lol. Just too straight forward I guess.

I do a lot of the warranty work. Like filing and such.


----------



## KMKjr

There is a bright warm thing in the sky, think it's called the sun?


----------



## Big D

Woo hoo....picked up the trailer tonight. It's going to be great going down the highway with my new(er) SUV pulling my quad(s) on the way to the biggest mud pit I can find.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Congrats!! Better post a pic for us in the "how you haul..." thread.


----------



## NMKawierider

Congrats D,...we were getting worried...


----------



## greenkitty7

NICE!


----------



## Big D

You were getting worried. I was starting to think I'd never get out. I'm really hoping to get out this weekend. If I do, you can bet there'll be a picture or two. 

Hey NMK, I noticed you're on the frontier network. Check out the posting under Rebels (Mud-D got hitched). I had fun with this. I may not be blonde, but it's fun to pretend sometimes.


----------



## Big D

The long weekend is upon us. They are predicting great temps across Alberta for the whole weekend. AAARRTYY:

Have fun and play safe everyone!! :grouphug:


----------



## Polaris425

long weekend? You gettin a holiday?


----------



## Big D

Yup! :bigok:

I'm not really sure what it's for. It's just known as "the August long weekend". 
It's not observed in Newfoundland & Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Quebec, or Yukon. Another good reason to live in Alberta.


----------



## Polaris425

Haha i thought maybe it was Canada day or something.


----------



## Big D

Oh now I'm hurt. We all know when your Independence Day is, but you don't know when Canada day is?


----------



## Big D

Today was my 2nd time out this year and I confirmed something...I'm definitely a mudder. The group I ride with are trail riders, for the most part. Today we did some major hills with loose rock and shale. There were points where they had 3 guys on either side to help the riders get up. To me that just wasn't fun.

On the way back we hit some muddy spots and I was in my glory. My youngest (he's 10) was my co-pilot today. He wore his muddy shirt with pride today and didn't want to wash his face when we got back the the truck. Thatsamaboy!!


----------



## swampthing

LOL, that's good D, but any one of us could have confirmed that for ya. Climbin' and crawlin' has never been my cup of tea either......Got's me a dang good case o' Mud in my Blood!!


----------



## killer666

hey D do you got to maclean creek alot? i lived in calgary for 10 years and spent some time there. fun place and lots of different terrain. was thinking of hauling the bike next time i visit and going


----------



## Big D

Hey swampthing, I kind knew I had a thing for this muddy stuff, but yesterday proved it. If i had a helmet cam showing my facial expression in different areas, you'd see it too. 

Yeah killer, MacLean is where I got started. Last year, when I met this new group, I spent most of my time up north by Caroline & Burnt Timber.

If you bring your bike out let me know. I have a few friends who ride bikes and are always willing to have more join in


----------



## wcs61

Raining at the river again today. It has rained almost every day the last 4 weeks. Good for mudding though. Last night during a ride the wife let the Big Bear roll over and hurt her arm. Only one with a backup light and she backs into a drop-off. Need to trade or sell all the ATV's for a sxs to keep her safer. 
As for me and the Brute we had to show the Honda's how to go through the deep stuff again and again. I tried to get the wife to video the fun but she thinks it's silly to put the video on the web. That's fine I'll just spend 3 - 5 hundred on a video camera like others use. LOL I dug the pit out to make it even harder on the Honda's. The manual actuator works good as does the new snorkels but the previously split LR/Inner CV boot is shredded. As stated before, A WORK IN PROGRESS.


----------



## Big D

Look what I got in the mail today!!! 
:WAYV:


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> Look what I got in the mail today!!!


Nice D. A special plate for a special lady. :rockn:


----------



## Big D

nmkawierider said:


> Nice D. A special plate for a special lady. :rockn:



I'll pretend you meant "special" in a nice way. 


When I was thinking about getting this plate someone asked what I'd do when I gave up quadding. After I got the  look off my face, I explained that this could mean "the mother" and/or "the mudder". (see she's not just a pretty face)


----------



## Polaris425

lol Nice!


----------



## greenkitty7

sweet! Wait... GIVE UP RIDING?


----------



## Big D

greenkitty7 said:


> sweet! Wait... GIVE UP RIDING?


That's why I had the  look on my face..


----------



## KMKjr

Pulled a 4.7L Dodge Ram engine out of nieghbors truck and stripped her down. Heads off to machine shop tomorrow and rebuilding soon.


----------



## Polaris425

^ That doesnt sound like much fun


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> ^ That doesnt sound like much fun


Add a few flats of beers and it's good ol' fun!!

ps. and the reason I'd never buy a Dodge...lol


----------



## contractor09

Well did a little bit of job hunting today.... still no luck..... Came home and finished stripping the blue paint off my brutes plastics... thank god the prevous owned didnt do any prep work... its all black now and plastics look new


----------



## oft brute

busted off a fresh motor:rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7

got some parts in today for some FCP lovin... :flames:


----------



## Polaris425

Woot!


----------



## 650Brute

Marinated Ribeyes!!!


----------



## Polaris425

yum!


----------



## Polaris425

in the 60's* this morning when I left for work (about 7:30CST). I sure hope this is here to stay. Football weather! Fall! WOOT! :rockn: I love it!


----------



## ThaMule

Just got back in from a two day trip around TN, NC, SC, GA, AL and back to TN


----------



## contractor09

ThaMule said:


> Just got back in from a two day trip around TN, NC, SC, GA, AL and back to TN


 hard work driving mice around ........


----------



## ThaMule

I wasnt even driving this time....just riding. I made the new guy drive!


----------



## KMKjr

Just got back from Montreal and VIP seating at the Nationwide race!


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> ^ That doesnt sound like much fun


 

Finished Thursday night.

Out and back in, less than 20 hours total, $1000.00 for parts, machine work, etc...to fix.

$1700 for truck, $1000 for repairs + needs 2 rear springs ($300ish) and has slight tap in top end at idle.

2003 Dodge Ram 1500, 4dr, 4x4 184k, almost completely loaded for $3000.00...

Good deal....??.....Cheapeat one, with 200+k on Kijiji is a 2002 for $7800....lol

I told him to flip it......but think he's gonna keep it.


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> Just got back from Montreal and VIP seating at the Nationwide race!
> 
> 
> View from Napa VIP booth Napa 200 Montreal 2011 - YouTube


now that's front row seating!


----------



## greenkitty7

man... im going to the Atlanta race next weekend... we won breakfast with one of the drivers when we bought our tickets... i think my pa-in-law said it was Juan Pablo Montoya. I'm too excited the truck race is back in Atlanta this year!


----------



## brutemike

Wher at in pa if close good reason to visit and come take a ride up here.


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> Just got back from Montreal and VIP seating at the Nationwide race!
> 
> 
> View from Napa VIP booth Napa 200 Montreal 2011 - YouTube


 
Cool. How did you end up with VIP seats?


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Cool. How did you end up with VIP seats?


I was a "prospect" for an Autopro franchise.

Or basically, being buttered up!!


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> now that's front row seating!


And the 100's of drop dead women in the VIP area, plus every hockey player, athelte and celebrities from Montreal and around the world.......

Danika 5ft away......

Free beer and food......

Ferrari's, Lambo's, Rolls in the parking lot....

I just wanna be super rich (for a week or two is fine) sometime.

And this was just a Nationwide race!!!


----------



## Polaris425

I've met Danika. She's short. Here's how it played out:

Walking up to her... In my head Im telling myself 

"Tell her I love you, you're awesome, will you mary me?"

"I love you, you're awesome, will you mary me?"

"I love you, you're awesome, will you mary me?"

"I love you, you're awesome, will you mary me?"

Get up to the table... 

Still Thinking "I love you, you're awesome, will you mary me?"

D. "Hi what's your name?"
J. "Jon"
D. (signs autograph) "Well It's nice to meet you Jon."
J. "Thanks." (ok tell her, tell her you love her and she's awesome!) "You sure look taller on TV...." ...............  :34: :nutkick: :261:
D. :dot:
J. (You IDIOT! Just... just walk away. You dumbarse. Dont say nothing else just take your picture and walk the crap away from the table...)

My 2 friends have never let me live it down.



















^^ Proof ^^


----------



## Big D

:haha: :lmao::lmao::lmao: :lol:

If it's any consolation, we've all been there, and not always with celebrities.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Thanks Jon, I needed a laugh today. But D's right, we've all been there. We don't all have it recorded in all it's glory like you do, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## contractor09

Sad day today, i got a call saying a friend of mine was taking her kids to school and a tire blew out and she lost controll and flipped, her 8 year old daulter was thown from the car and killed. :sad2:


----------



## Big D

You always wish situations like that are just a horrible dream, that you'll wake up and everything is fine. My condolences to your family and hers.


----------



## LM83

contractor09 said:


> Sad day today, i got a call saying a friend of mine was taking her kids to school and a tire blew out and she lost controll and flipped, her 8 year old daulter was thown from the car and killed. :sad2:


My condolences are with you and her family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute

Terrible news.


----------



## Big D

Our business system has been down for about 2 hours now. One of the IT guys sent an email saying it was a "catastrophic hardware failure". I'm not sure if he's exaggerating or if we're screwed.

You don't realize how much you rely on the computers to get your job done, until you can't use them. I guess I'll just grab the broom and sweep the floor.


----------



## Polaris425

yep. Our internet went down last week for a few hours & pretty much everyone was SOL. Almost all of us have to have internet to do some form of work.


----------



## contractor09

I finally found a job...... a mile from my house... running equipment. At the paper mill


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## Big D

Yay!! When do you start?


----------



## Brute650i

Nice can ride the brute to work


----------



## Big D

I've been with this company for 8 years today. A co-worker said I should have been out by now for good behaviour. I guess that means I have to start behaving myself if I ever want out.


----------



## BigIzzy

Gotta nail down all the details, but looks like I can transfer home in 2 weeks. Really hoping this works out.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!!


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> Gotta nail down all the details, but looks like I can transfer home in 2 weeks. Really hoping this works out.


Nice. When will you know?


----------



## BigIzzy

should find out in the next 5 days or so, trying to not get too excited in case it does fall through tho


----------



## BigIzzy

found out yesterday and moving monday. Now I gotta put the brute together and pack my house but super excited to go home.


----------



## Big D

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :band:


----------



## skid

Well got the shop floor all painted up finally, those oil stains will be alot easier to get rid of now. Guess I'll hit the river for a little salmon/steelhead fishing.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Big D

skid said:


> Well got the shop floor all painted up finally, those oil stains will be alot easier to get rid of now. Guess I'll hit the river for a little salmon/steelhead fishing.



Sounds like a great way to spend the weekend!


----------



## Big D

Sept 19 is International Talk like a Pirate Day. Have fun me mateys!!

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/


----------



## Polaris425

ARRRGGGGG Shiver Me TImbers!


----------



## wcs61

Street legal in Cozumel and definitely the better way to travel. However the wife and I rode the horse and buggy tour. Next time I'll do the Razor! Looks like they need to raise the spring stiffness.

http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/DSC_0167.jpg


----------



## Polaris425

cool!


----------



## brutemike

Just sitting on here its going to rain all week.Didnt brake anything last weekend rideing so notheing to fix lol.I hear you on the steelhead fishing hopefully they start there run up at erie soon i cant wait.


----------



## KMKjr

Drinking heavily, in the rain with some playoff slo-pitch softball mixed in.


----------



## Big D

First hockey practice of the season for my son....7:15AM (had to be there by 6:45)...yuck!


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> First hockey practice of the season for my son....7:15AM (had to be there by 6:45)...yuck!


Starts next week for me. 

8am Sat and 9am Sun....so much for hunting season.


----------



## Big D

Yup, looks like what little quadding I got in this summer is it. May as well prep the bikes for winter storage. Next summer, look out.


----------



## LM83

Had my first fight in like 9 months last night. It was ok. I got the win but not what I wanted. I feel it today that's for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83

Before it starts, no I do not fight in the ufc or any other organized sanction. I do it here n there for extra money. I have very little training but I do own a nasty left hook! So if y'all have some amateur fights close to north la let me know! I'm in to make a quick buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

LM83 said:


> Had my first fight in like 9 months last night. It was ok. I got the win but not what I wanted. I feel it today that's for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was her name?


----------



## kawa650

Making that OT at work, another 84 hours in this week!!!


----------



## Polaris425

posting from our new iMac in the lab here at work.... never used one before.... it's pretty cool i guess... Thought it would be hard to type on this little tiny keyboard thing but surprisingly it's not bad at all. Fairly easy to type on!


----------



## Big D

Oh come on, you probably type a lot on your phone. The Mac keyboard HAS to be bigger than that.

I wish I could afford one. I worked for Apple a number of years ago. Loved their products.


----------



## Polaris425

You should have stayed with them, you might could be married to Tim Cook now. Or at least his business partner. Then you could just BUY me a new RZR 900 XP


----------



## brutemike

I got the joy of putting a fuel pump in my truck today of corse in the rain.Had a few guys tell me to pull the bed but didnt look to easy with 11 or 12 year old bolts so i just droped the tank. Dropping the tank was cake alot easier then snaping off bolts but im up and running good now.


----------



## filthyredneck

Spent the day chasing down some metric bolts and miscellaneous pieces of iron to use on my truck. Installed a few new performance parts and then finished the night off in the shop working on my new headache rack while the storm blew in. 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootlegger

I'm really digging all the new 2012 from Kawie...still don't like the looks of the Teryx...but oh well. They have really made some great improvements in the reliability department IMO.


----------



## Polaris425

Sitting at the light earlier & a double brute trailer rolled by. Nice. Made me miss mine :-(


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> Sitting at the light earlier & a double brute trailer rolled by. Nice. Made me miss mine :-(


Jones'n for a...brand-new Brute Jon?....:rockn: That special addition would look pretty nice at your place...now wouldn't it....hehe..


----------



## 650Brute

That's what P425 needs...

A Brand new Brute, then we'd all get to see a MIMB how to write up on it


----------



## KMKjr

Back to the grind and bored to death!


----------



## Polaris425

lol yeah it would be nice that's for sure!


----------



## Big D

CRAP!!!!!

I knocked over my office computer, while it was running, and killed the hard drive. :34:

Fortunatelly almost everything is on the server...except my Outlook archives. The last time I had our IT Dept back them up was Aug. I work REALLY hard and have filed a lot of emails in the last two months.

I think I'm going to say a little prayer tonight that my guys can do something to get those files back. 

Just venting here because my boss is a Facebook friend (Yeah I know that's stupid) and I don't want him to find out.


----------



## Big D

We just got home from our first Remembrance Day ceremony with my oldest as a cadet. I have always been moved by these events, but something about seeing a family member in uniform makes it more meaningful, even if it's just a cadet uniform.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Thats cool Big D!


----------



## filthyredneck

Well as some of you know my mom was diagnosed with cancer in her bones earlier this year....she goes to the hospital tomorrow morning and will be staying there for the next 3-4 weeks for some very serious kemo treatment....the strongest kind you can get. All the family got together to spend the day with her today and let her know we all support her for whats to come in the next few weeks....also since the doctor has already told her that she will loose all her hair from this treatment, my brother (left) and myself (right...rockin the MIMB shirt:rockn let mom (middle) shave our heads tonight just kinda so that she won't be the only one with no hair for awhile..... she nearly cried and told us we just didn't understand how much that meant to her.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Sorry to hear about your mom Justin. I think it is great what you and your brother did for her with your hair. I pray for the kemo to work and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Polaris425

filthyredneck said:


> Well as some of you know my mom was diagnosed with cancer in her bones earlier this year....she goes to the hospital tomorrow morning and will be staying there for the next 3-4 weeks for some very serious kemo treatment....the strongest kind you can get. All the family got together to spend the day with her today and let her know we all support her for whats to come in the next few weeks....also since the doctor has already told her that she will loose all her hair from this treatment, my brother (left) and myself (right...rockin the MIMB shirt:rockn let mom (middle) shave our heads tonight just kinda so that she won't be the only one with no hair for awhile..... she nearly cried and told us we just didn't understand how much that meant to her.


Prayers for her. And Toboggans for ya'll!


----------



## filthyredneck

Thanx guys

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

can not express how much hope i have for your mother , my youngest son was diagnosed with hodgins at 10 yrs, man it seems the world comes to an end when this sort of thing happens in your family , hang strong for her, all my thoughts an prayers will be for her


----------



## filthyredneck

Thank you Rick.


----------



## Shrek

Filthy looking forward to the good report on your mother's condition. Prayers from my family to your's


----------



## Big D

Sorry to hear about your Mom. It's great that you and your brother did that to show your support for her. Prayers from my family to yours.

D


----------



## filthyredneck

Thanks again mimb for the kind words, it does make a difference in my day when I get on here to read these posts, however, I'm not trying to turn this into "feel sorry for Filthy thread"....just so nobody thinks that.
Well here we are with the first cool morning since I got the buzz cut..... Now where'd I leave my warm cap? Lol my head is chilly under this stinking plastic hardhat. Working in a new unit this morning and they are turning me loose with equipment I've never operated before  . Lets see how long I last without messing something up.
Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

filthyredneck said:


> Thanks again mimb for the kind words, it does make a difference in my day when I get on here to read these posts, however, I'm not trying to turn this into "feel sorry for Filthy thread"....just so nobody thinks that.
> Well here we are with the first cool morning since I got the buzz cut..... Now where'd I leave my warm cap? Lol my head is chilly under this stinking plastic hardhat. Working in a new unit this morning and they are turning me loose with equipment I've never operated before  . Lets see how long I last without messing something up.
> Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


i do not think anyone here will think of it as a pitty thread , times like these you need to stay in touch with people that you know ,even if not personally (forum friends) for support an to just vent if need be, all our prayers are with yo bud ,an prey she gets well soon, 
on a side note ,they have come a long way in the past few years on treatment methods , my son has been clear now for 25+yrs ,an doing well, take care bud , an stay strong an supportive of your mother , thats good medicine also
get a welders hat will help some


----------



## hp488

Sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she has a full recovery keep us posted on how she is doing. Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## Big D

I'm feeling really grumpy. I cover for all the guys in my dept when their sick or on holidays. Today begins the first of 3 weeks where I'm pulling double duty. The guy I'm covering for is a lazy....well, let's just say the boss lets him get away with stuff. Anyone else would probably be fired. The more I do his job, the more I realize how useless he is. 

On a postive note, it's warming up and I've been invited to go out with the girls tonight for a drink. Ya know what, I may just take them up on it.


----------



## 08beast

Everyone needs a good night out wit friends. I say go for it Big D.


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> I've been invited to go out with the girls tonight for a drink. Ya know what, I may just take them up on it.


GO..you deserve it D.


----------



## Polaris425

Agreed. Take some me time.


----------



## Big D

It was a nice evening. Dinner and visiting with friends at East Side Mario's. Just checking out what's happening here then I'll go spend some time with my little buddies...okay one of them is taller than me now, but....he'll always be my little buddy.


----------



## KMKjr

Still shoveling.


----------



## Big D

How much did you get?


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> How much did you get?


36cm at the house and got deaper as we drove further inland.

Nice but short snow ride tonight. Broke an axle on a PoPo and had to return early.

And still driving the Honda.......man I miss the Brute.


----------



## Polaris425

been watching RZR 900XP's on youtube again today... lol...

It's not helping the addiction haha


----------



## Brute650i

Check out the price tag and it may curb that attraction


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah they are high. But you gotta pay to play! Lol


----------



## KMKjr

Reading my new issue of ATV Trail Rider.


----------



## Polaris425

no new anything for me. lol oh well maybe next year!


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> no new anything for me. lol oh well maybe next year!


The cover has the 2012 Artic Cat Wildcat 1000i and it looks nasty.


----------



## Bootlegger

Whats going on guys? Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## filthyredneck

Eating pizza at CiCi's 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

I just left NEWKs


----------



## Bruteforce10

At work killing time


----------



## Polaris425

^ I once delivered a load of leather belts to a warehouse in New Iberia. I believe it was close to the airport.


----------



## Big D

Had an amazing week of hockey. My son had a 4-game tournament (we won - yay!). 
Then I went to the Saddledome to watch some amazing AAA hockey.

Then the piece de la resistance...World Junior Hockey.

Yesterday I was back at the Saddledome with my son for Russia vs Czechoslovakia. 2-1 in OT.
Earlier tonight I was glued to the TV when Sweden beat Finland...2-2 game, scoreless OT, then shoot-out.

Tonight's semi-final was the most amazing. Russia was beating Canada 6-1 at the beginning of the 3rd. Canada came back to end up with a final score of 6-5. The Russian's may be playing in the gold medal games, but we know Canada should be there. 

Can you tell I'm still excited?


----------



## BigIzzy

Ya if our boys had of played the whole game we would be going for gold, but 4 goals in 4:57 was mighty impressive. Only caught the last half of the third, when things got interesting. Ah well always next year. You still out riding the quad with that plus 10 weather there D?


----------



## Big D

Nope. I parked it a while back. Too much hockey in my life - haha. Today it's supposed to be +14, but the winds are expected to be 100khm. We're going to see a bunch of little old ladies flying through the air today.


----------



## Big D

I'm working at the motorcycle show this weekend for our local ATV club. 'Tis going to be a dangerous place for me.  
If you're from Alberta, stop by and say "hi"


----------



## Polaris425

Sounds fun D!! Take some pics while you're there if you get a chance so those of us WAY down here can see.


----------



## KMKjr

Hockey at 7:00am, two more games this afternoon and home just in time to see Tebow time.


----------



## Big D

Sigh...my son's team just lost a hard game. They played well the entire tournament...winning the first 3 games. Tonight's game ended in a 2-2 tie. The game was lost because of a shoot-out. The poor boys all left the dressing room with tears in their eyes. That's a lot of pressure to put on the 3 shooters from each team and each goalie.

Oh well, normal season starts again tomorrow night.


----------



## Polaris425

that sucks. 


It's abnormally warm here. Was already 60* when I went out to fee the dogs at 730a. 

It's freaking January.... COLD weather please!! If we dont get some more good cold nights and days, this summer is going to be horrible. 

Good cold nights and ground freezes are what helps kill off some of the mosquito eggs.... and other pesky bugs.


----------



## KMKjr

No overtime at all......crappy.

Just let them know a shootout is no way to determine a winner, but with limited ice time, it's the only choice. Tell them both teams win, just not enough metals/trophys for both....lol

I'd rather see them at a younger age just have them both winners, or play it out as it should be done.


----------



## Big D

D'ya think they'd buy the "sorry, ran out of medals" comment? They're 10, not stupid - hahahaha

They DO need to learn you can't always win...and we have lost a couple (we've got a really good team this year and have won most). It's just to lose the 4th game of a 5 game series because of a shoot out is hard on the boys.

The team we played last night won all 4 of their games in the shoot out. That would have been nerve wrecking for everyone. I'm going to watch them in the gold medal game on Saturday. We've been rivals for a while now but I'll be cheering for them that day.


----------



## KMKjr

I find if you tell them its not second place but first loser, that helps....lol


----------



## BigIzzy

Had to change back to days this weekend after almost 3 months of nights, pain in the arse so I got digging into a project I picked up a bit back. Picked up a 1971 arctic cat 440 puma, she's in rough shape but for 100 bux a guy couldnt go wrong. Cleaned it up a bit, dumped the old fuel and rinsed the tank today. Turned it over and have great spark so it shouldnt be too hard to get up and running, toss a belt on her and wait for some white stuff than try and sell it. Anyone interested? haha


----------



## Big D

Sitting at CFB in Edmonton Alberta waiting for my son's cadet drill team to do their thing for a competition. They have worked so hard. I'm sitting on pins to see how they compare to the other teams.

BTW - I'm doing this while my friends are doing a poker rally in unexpected rain/snow. Lol


----------



## redneckrancher420

anyone doing anything for cinco de mayo??? might be hittin up carrettas and having a few margaritas tonight then wrenching on my bike (complete tune up/maintenence) and finishing my bros snorkels for his 350


----------



## Polaris425

Grad party for my wife. She grad. from the UofA this week. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## KMKjr

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## Big D

Wishing I was anywhere but here :aargh4:

I wish I was closer to a mud pit. The highway with open windows & loud music will have to do.


----------



## Big D

Well I always knew I was one of you guys. Today proved it. I've got something and even my hair hurts. I've been whining like a guy all day.


----------



## Polaris425

Ha ha ha. Lol


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Polaris425

bored at work. wish I could get paid to ride the Teryx or Fish... haha... #DreamJob


----------



## filthyredneck

^ when you get that job give me a shout....i'll be your camera man

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck

Headed home from Austin. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

filthyredneck said:


> ^ when you get that job give me a shout....i'll be your camera man
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


You got it. You know, we could just form a mutany on fisher. take over his show and kick him out.


----------



## LM83

Polaris425 said:


> You got it. You know, we could just form a mutany on fisher. take over his show and kick him out.


That should be done! Period!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

^X2 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

i wanna be the guy that punchs him in the sac on tv.. and tell him to hit the road... he's a douche pickle


----------



## LM83

walker said:


> i wanna be the guy that punchs him in the sac on tv.. and tell him to hit the road... he's a douche pickle


I'll give u a crisp new $100 bill if u do it. Yep that's a bounty. Who DAT!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck

Headed back to Austin. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Eating CiCi's pizza  

Good ole homely meal after a long day in the 100° heat.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## LM83

Watching 3 guys with tourettes on tv barking at each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

Really kicking myself for not becoming a teacher. It's the thing I really wanted to do when growing up, but...oh well. 

This time of year (the last week of school) reminds me that I could have had 2 months of holidays in the summer. What would I have done? Seriously? You have to ask a fellow mudder that question?


----------



## filthyredneck

Soaking up the A/C right now....enjoyed my 1 day off work yesterday, and 100% NOT looking forward to going to work tonight and spending 12hrs in the heat :aargh4:


----------



## Big D

What kind of temps do you have down there?


----------



## wmredneck

In Austin I heard it was 106 today but that's dry heat compared to where filthy's at.








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Its 100° here today.....but the humidity made it feel like about 125° lol. Talked with Texasdad earlier, he said it was 106° in the Silsbee, Tx area.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

That's unreal


----------



## filthyredneck

Thats nothing D.....i worked as a military contractor in Iraq for a couple years. Average day there was 115°, hottest one I ever saw was 132° according to the thermometer at the Baghdad airport....luckily that was the day I was flying out of there lol. The difference over there is they dont have high humidity so its a dry heat, down here around the house its VERY humid and makes it feel way hotter than what it really is, and keeps you sweaty and sticky all day.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## LM83

this was around 1pm today. Horrible!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker

106 in three rivers tx ...


----------



## Big D

Hmmm it's a wopping 10c (50F) and pouring rain here in cowtown.

On a positive note rain and dirt = mud


----------



## LM83

Gotta pee on the ground here to have mud lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

2 days until vacation!! It was about 93 degrees for a few days and then a week of torrential downpours. I had My uncle use the dozer to create a mudhole to collect runoff rain last week. I cant wait! I'm driving up saturday to go play. 4 days of the brute, digging around w bulldozers and excavators. And blowing up 300 lbs of 2, 3, and 4 inch titanium shells. Trying out a new Teryx belt and installing MSD. It's Gona be a good week!!!


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!!
.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Come east!! Rained last two day for mud and now 22+!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Been a very long day for me... got up early this morning and started dragging tools out, stopped due to temporary rain, started pulling my truck apart (my injector pump went bad....$978.99 for a new one :bigeyes, had to stop again for rain, back to the truck......then took a 40 min or so break to do some horse trading with wmredneck (got rid of the big brute lift :nutkick, back to work again for a short while and then the ole lady decided she wanted to go to Joes Crab Shack.....gone for a couple hours to do that deal, stopped on the way there and bought a new Cam Position Sensor ($63) since I'd have to do all this work again if it decided to go bad on me and as far as I know mine was the orginal and the truck is a 98' and I know they go out since my dad has replaced 3 on them out of the 5 dodges he's owned. Got back home around 10:30pm and went straight back to work, finished putting it back together and bled the air out of my injector lines (only crappy part about owning a diesel, wont start otherwise), got her fired up and went for a 20 minute test drive..... AND NOW SHE'S FIXED :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Dang.


----------



## Polaris425

‎30 years w/o any Teeth problems. Got my first cavity. Waited so long Doc says a root canal might be a needed.  *SIGH* I had a good run, but My record is over. Hopefully he can just patch me up w/ a filling.


----------



## Big D

:aargh4:

So I'm dog sitting for a neighbour. I let the dog out for a pee. I guess she saw something cute and decided she wanted to make friends. Well, the skunk had other plans. Poor thing.

i hope she likes tomato juice because I heard that stuff works.


----------



## jctgumby

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Big D

So you think it's funny eh? Come to my place and deal with it. 

BTW - tomato juice isn't doing much other than make her smell like tomato juice.
I'm too tired to do anything more about it tonight. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## jctgumby

Big D said:


> So you think it's funny eh? Come to my place and deal with it.
> 
> BTW - tomato juice isn't doing much other than make her smell like tomato juice.
> I'm too tired to do anything more about it tonight. I'll try again tomorrow.


 
I promise ya D, I have had to deal with that. I grew up out in the country of Louisiana and I am sorry to say that we have had to just let the stink wear away on its own. They don't make a strong enough shampoo for that smell and the Tomato Juice trick really just does not work.


----------



## filthyredneck

^ bwahaha, had myself a little skunk mishap many years ago in the hay barn....definitely had no choice other than to wear the stink

I wish 5am would hurry up and get here, its been a very long night at work....especially knowing all my friends went riding today and got to enjoy all this fresh mud.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## rmax

tomato juice use to work, when you could get tomato juice ,not this green house manafactured ---- we have today ,with all the additives an stuff


----------



## Big D

Oh, never thought of that. Maybe I should grab a bunch of tomatoes and a blender 

I picked up some other stuff. She'll be getting another bath today. You should have seen the tub last night. It looked like a scene from the Bates Motel.


----------



## Polaris425

Gettin ready to head to the Dentist to get my very first ever cavity filled. 31 years. Had a pretty good run if I have to say so myself. Nerves are a wreck though haha... I dont care for trips to the dentist. Havent been in 5 years, probably why I have a cavity. I quit going every year.  Guess I learned my lesson & will start going back every year for cleanings whether I like it or not.


----------



## Polaris425

Man this sucks!!!!!!!! He pulled the nerve out. Gotta have a root canal & crown now. Suck. But I guess having the nerve cleaned out is the worst part.


----------



## Big D

I feel for ya. I don't mind dentists despite having a lot of work done. Good luck


----------



## mossyoak54

I don't go to the dentist without out the feel good juice. I hate the dentist. On the flip I'm back working for General Motors. Got into the Paint shop doing final dent and paint repair. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

Congrats


----------



## filthyredneck

Decided I want to get back into shape..... Just ordered the TapOut XT 90 day workout program. Its basically a fancied up version of P90X, claims "Guaranteed Results, OR No questions asked money back". I'm by no means fat (5'9" and 154.6 Lbs on the digital scale at this very moment with just gym shorts) but I want to tone back up and just get back that energetic feeling I used to have when I was hittin the gym everyday in Iraq.


----------



## Polaris425

good luck! I need to start exercising again. I think back a few years ago and how far I could walk w/o getting tired and now I get tired after just a short walk. Desk job is not good for ya. Though, at least mine isnt a %100 desk job. Going to a house today for an audit and its 4 floors so... I'll get my exercise on those stairs for sure!  I hate stairs.


----------



## Big D

Good on ya Filthy!
Getting in shape seems to be on the top of the list for a lot of people these days. 

A guy at work lost 80 pounds and still working at it. His trick...eating less, cut back on the pop & beer (sorry guys) and lots of walking. Go figure!
If he can lose 80lbs doing that, I should be able to get back into shape too.

I feel a new thread coming on. Fitness progress reports.


----------



## Polaris425

You can drop 10lbs just by drinking only water/juice. Cut out the soda and sweet tea (and/or beer) and watch how fast that first 10+/- comes off.


----------



## lilbigtonka

cut out the sweet tea welp im outta the question........looks like i will be outta shape til atleast my next life.......i drink sweet tea all day everyday......


----------



## Big D

If I got my sorry butt out of the chair and away from the computer, that would help....both at work and at home.


----------



## Polaris425

haha...

Tonka I thought the EXACT same thing... I cut out everything but sweet tea. Refused to give it up. But the more I weened myself off of other sugar filled products, the more the sweet tea became too sweet for me. Any more than one glass and it would actually make me sick to my stomach. All that sugar. Eventually even one glass (especially somewhere like McAlisters) was too much. I havent had a glass of sweet tea in probably, over a year.... And like you, I drank multiple glasses everyday for lunch and supper.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

y'all gotta check out crossfit. it's brutal and makes p90x look like running on a tread mill. but once you get used to it, you can't stop. AND you can continue to drink your sweet tea. i'm probably the only person in texas who prefers un-sweet tea.


----------



## filthyredneck

.....I'm gonna work on it, BUT I'm not doing it to lose weight (I don't have any to lose lol) I just want to be in better shape.


----------



## walker

justin google crossfit .. those guys and girls are fricken swole and ripped son !!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> justin google crossfit .. those guys and girls are fricken swole and ripped son !!!!!!!


Juiced lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Definitely looks extreme! I can't picture me like that lol. If I can just get ripped i'll be happy.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

I'm not even looking for ripped. About 15 years ago I was into weight lifting. I loved the definition of bicep vs tricep and quad vs hamstring. That was so cool. Time to find a picture and post it on the fridge as an incentive.


----------



## filthyredneck

Bwahaha. Gettin a good sweat at work right now.....its all overtime (= atv spending money  )...so I'm not bothered by it the least bit

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> Juiced lol


i doubt it .. body builders yes .. crossfit no ..


----------



## jctgumby

I just go the Insanity Workout. Gonna start it next week when I get home.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

the people you see on the internet & tv from crossfit are a bit extreme. if you go to a normal crossfit gym, you'll see people from 13-60 yrs old and all forms of shape. crossfit can be tailored to anybody in any kind of shape. but it is still HARD work.

insanity is pretty good from what i've heard too. i just don't have the discipline to workout on my own like that. i like working out in a group. the group helps keep you accountable.


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> I'm not even looking for ripped. About 15 years ago I was into weight lifting. I loved the definition of bicep vs tricep and quad vs hamstring. That was so cool. Time to find a picture and post it on the fridge as an incentive.


We're gonna need to see that pic too ....


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## mossyoak54

I've always worked out and would be willing to help anyone with a workout plan. It's all about setting goals and not stopping until you get there. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## redneckrancher420

i sliced my hand wide open at work this morning. thats news for me, lol. went to the er and had 7 stitches put in. opening some new tools i bought yesterday. didnt even pull in my first vehicle yet (work at gmc dealership) . the knife slipped and slid across the top of my hand. bout 2 inches long and 2-3 cm deep the nurse said, also hit a vien so blood was everywhere naturally.


----------



## filthyredneck

Dang man that sucks ......OUCH!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

Yikes! Hope that heals up soon.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> We're gonna need to see that pic too ....
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


 
Not likely


----------



## wmredneck

Headed home from Atlanta. Ready to see how the old girl is doin. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## jctgumby

Big D said:


> Not likely


 



:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## redneckrancher420

ya me too. happened about 8 this morning. still cant grip anything with it. thank god im right handed tho. hopefully ill be in ok enough shape tomorrow to actually use tools so i can work. aint making no money sittin at the house


----------



## Big D

Last night I registered my son and myself for the Canadian Firearms Safety course. By early September I'll be certified...or is that certifiable? 

Y'all ******** are all having an affect on me.


----------



## mossyoak54

Big D said:


> Last night I registered my son and myself for the Canadian Firearms Safety course. By early September I'll be certified...or is that certifiable?
> 
> Y'all ******** are all having an affect on me.


Is that like a carry permit?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

^ sorta up there they have to be certified to even own a firearm, I believe.


----------



## Big D

I'm honestly not sure of all the gun rules up here. Rozzy can you chime in?

P.A.L. - Posession and Acquisition license - will allow you to purchase guns & owns guns.
P.O.L. - Possession Only License - is for people who already had guns prior to the new rules being in affect. This allows them to own the guns (legally)

When (not if) I pass I'll be able to own guns and purchase ammunition. Without a valid license you can't. I have no plans to buy any weapons at this time, but who knows what happens after I've been at the shooting range for a while.

Mathew & I are taking the safety course because we're city people with little exposure to guns and gun safety. He's a cadet and they get to go shooting and I'll be darned if I'm going to let him get better than me so that's why I'm going too


----------



## Rozzy

I have a FAC Had it a while. I know you can get a restricted fac for hand guns aswell. Not much help sorry


----------



## Big D

Yeah we're going for both restricted and non-restricted (it was cheaper to take both at the same time rather than pay for them individually later). 

There is a third for prohibited.

btw - FAC = FireArms Certificate


----------



## filthyredneck

I couldnt live without my guns, they/and shooting have been a passion of mine since I was just a kid, and I've been collecting them as much as cash allows over the years.....I've got myself a pretty decent lil variety 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I am home and ready to ride. Spent the last 5 weeks in Holland working.


----------



## Big D

filthyredneck said:


> I couldnt live without my guns, they/and shooting have been a passion of mine since I was just a kid, and I've been collecting them as much as cash allows over the years.....I've got myself a pretty decent lil variety


My sons wants to know if you'll adopt them :AR15firing:


----------



## Polaris425

^ it is a lot of fun. I'm just getting Into skeet & I can't wait for it to cool off so I can try it for real.


----------



## filthyredneck

Big D said:


> My sons wants to know if you'll adopt them :AR15firing:


Lol, sure why not. I got enough big 4wheelers to keep em occupied if they get tired of shooting lol. They'd just have to put up with my bossy little girl, she'll be 5 in sept and thinks everything in my barn is hers 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> Lol, sure why not. I got enough big 4wheelers to keep em occupied if they get tired of shooting lol. They'd just have to put up with my bossy little girl, she'll be 5 in sept and thinks everything in my barn is hers
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


 
she takes after her mother dont she .. just saying.. lol.. i too like to have more but just bought a new house and moving i had to hold off on the gun buying for awhile and i'm saving up for som 31's or ol'2s


----------



## LM83

Just killed a johnnys pizza. Happy happy happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> she takes after her mother dont she .. just saying.. lol.. i too like to have more but just bought a new house and moving i had to hold off on the gun buying for awhile and i'm saving up for som 31's or ol'2s


Thats the absolute truth!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

Well, couldn't get the trailer out of the back yard (long story) so quadding was out so the boys and I went to the shooting range. 

It was David's first time (he's 11), my 2nd time and Mathew (15) has shot a few time with cadets.

Check out where I appear to be aiming, if it was a human shaped target lol


----------



## Polaris425

Good job!


----------



## mossyoak54

I just repaired the heads on my girlfriends old car (had a new one but it ended up being stolen) only to have it throw a rod through the block. Lol never had that happen before. Kind of a cool experience. Piston and all Was in the road. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jctgumby

Big D said:


> Well, couldn't get the trailer out of the back yard (long story) so quadding was out so the boys and I went to the shooting range.
> 
> It was David's first time (he's 11), my 2nd time and Mathew (15) has shot a few time with cadets.
> 
> Check out where I appear to be aiming, if it was a human shaped target lol


 
^^^Bwahahahahahaha

And ole Mathew was on!!!! Good shootin'


----------



## Big D

Holy crap $333 to register the vehicles. $84-ish per vehicle and $54-ish per toy.
You'd think at that price the roads would be in better shape.
The govt said they were going to put the toy money in trail/park maintenance. hmmm


----------



## Polaris425

Just found out it's national ice cream sandwich day!! Think I will go have one.


----------



## filthyredneck

I have some in the freezer, think i'll have one when I make it home from work 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

Oh man, the kids polished it off a couple of days ago. I think I only had one cup. Sigh


----------



## filthyredneck

... Forgot to add that I had me a icecream sammich....and it was yummy 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D

Holidays begin today...and so does the cold.
It's 11 degrees out there today. Brrrrr


----------



## mossyoak54

Big D said:


> Holidays begin today...and so does the cold.
> It's 11 degrees out there today. Brrrrr


What? Lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck

^where she lives us southern boys would freeze over in the summertime. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## mossyoak54

O I see lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck

Yup D you definitely have it rough.....I'll take sweat runnin down my back any day over 11 degree weather. Just 1 more reason why I couldn't live in Canada lol.


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> Yup D you definitely have it rough.....I'll take sweat runnin down my back any day over 11 degree weather. Just 1 more reason why I couldn't live in Canada lol.


dummy thats 11 degrees celcius !!!!!!! thats 51.8 degrees converted


----------



## filthyredneck

:nutkick:I got your dummy...guess I missed that part though.

Just got home from Hooter's not too long ago, got me 20 wings and a good eye full.....left happy :bigok:


----------



## Big D

walker said:


> dummy thats 11 degrees celcius !!!!!!! thats 51.8 degrees converted


I was wondering how long it would take for someone to realize that. Way to go Walker.


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to realize that. Way to go Walker.


when i was in north dakota i was working 2 miles from canadian border so i listened to canadian radio station out of saskatoon .. so i'm up o date on my celcius..


----------



## mossyoak54

Ahh now why didn't you say something in the first place? Lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D

Normally I give both, but I was too lazy to look up the conversion. Besides, I figured you guys would have realized 11 is freaking cold for summer. :biggrin:


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> Normally I give both, but I was too lazy to look up the conversion. Besides, I figured you guys would have realized 11 is freaking cold for summer. :biggrin:


 
BAM !!!!!!!!!!! that just happened..... i'm in tilden tx its a breezy 103 today


----------



## Big D

We have quad issues so we didn't go out today :aargh4:

It's a balmy 26 (Celcius) which is nice in toasty, but not unbearable. Yup still too lazy to look up the conversion.

A water fight was needed. We have the backpack-type supersoakers. The neighbours thought we were nuts.


----------



## walker

26 celcius is 78 degrees. 

103f is 39 celcius.


----------



## browland

walker said:


> 26 celcius is 78 degrees.
> 
> 103f is 39 celcius.


Thanks for the lesson professor clump!! Hahahaha JK


----------



## walker

browland said:


> Thanks for the lesson professor clump!! Hahahaha JK


 
dont you have a car show to take your brute too..


----------



## wmredneck

walker said:


> dummy thats 11 degrees celcius !!!!!!! thats 51.8 degrees converted


I'm a dunce. Still too chilly for this time of year. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## browland

walker said:


> dont you have a car show to take your brute too..


Blah blah blah ....it's Suzuki weekend. Going to run a short track tomorrow in ms. Should be interesting.


----------



## walker

going to try and win you some money ???


----------



## browland

walker said:


> going to try and win you some money ???


Nahh I'm gonna blow all the cobb webs off of it lol . No I actually just wanna make a few solo motor passes. Out of almost 200 passes I have never made a pass without nitrous on that bike . I need to what it will run with and without the dope. I'm considering putting it up for adoption : (


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigIzzy

walker said:


> when i was in north dakota i was working 2 miles from canadian border so i listened to canadian radio station out of saskatoon .. so i'm up o date on my celcius..


Saskatoon, u either had some awesome radio reception, picked up some sort of repeater tower or u mean Saskatchewan cause saskatoon is a long way from the border.

well i cant remember the last time i started the brute, how sad is that? kinda feel a flu coming on this weekend I think haha


----------



## Big D

Izzy vitamin D is what you need for that flu. Get outside and in the sun.


----------



## BigIzzy

The Flu was so I could get outta work hahaha, but didn't end up getting it. Got a short tour in on sat before getting called into work than went for another ride with a buddy monday, started around 7pm and got home around 2 am haha was a good tour and hoping to do it again this weekend


----------



## Big D

Just came back from Expendables. What a great movie!! Ya gotta see it.


----------



## wmredneck

We went and saw total recall this weekend. It was pretty good too. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D

sigh, just coughed up $875 for hockey...and that's just registration. 
Then there's fundraising, out of town tournies, updated equipment, etc.

Being a hockey mom is a mixed blessing. lol


----------



## eagleeye76

That the most expensive sport. Especially the goalie


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> sigh, just coughed up $875 for hockey...and that's just registration.
> Then there's fundraising, out of town tournies, updated equipment, etc.
> 
> Being a hockey mom is a mixed blessing. lol


Holy crapola and I thought I spent alot on my sons baseball


----------



## Polaris425

Thats only registration?!?!?!?!?!?!?! You could have bought him a new 4wheeler!


----------



## Big D

Considering this is his 5th year, you're not far off.


----------



## walker

here is my theory about sports . it teachs kids responsibilty and work ethic . if you wanna get better you gotta work for it.. and it gets them out of the house.. so i would pay more if i had too. and packed the rest of the house up tonight leaving tomorrow for new braunfels tx. signing on our new house on friday then moving in friday and saturday ..


----------



## lilbigtonka

Good deal walker, does the new house have a honey hole to keep the toys or just garage....


----------



## Big D

Hey congrats Walker.


----------



## filthyredneck

lilbigtonka said:


> Good deal walker, does the new house have a honey hole to keep the toys or just garage....


I'm curious about this myself....you can always keep em at my house, i'll ride em once a month to blow out the cob webs 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

3 car garage. Only work space. They want your 1st born child for an acre of land in the hill country.


----------



## Big D

How old is your first born? If he/she is a teen, you may want to consider it. 





Oh come on I'm kidding.


----------



## walker

He turns 10 in December.


----------



## Big D

Nah, still too cute to sell...and oh so much fun to pick on. Big enough to take it, small enough to not over-power you.


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> Nah, still too cute to sell...and oh so much fun to pick on. Big enough to take it, small enough to not over-power you.


He's almost as big as filthy. I even think he might could take him. Lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Oh no you didn't! :sly:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> Oh no you didn't! :sly:
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Yeppers I went there !!! Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

Lol that made my morning hahaha 

the wetter the better


----------



## Big D

Monster Jam this weekend! 
This time it's outdoors. Normally it's in the Saddledome (our NHL Hockey rink)


----------



## Bruteforce10

Dropped off the 420 to have a rear brake delete and custom dual paddles.


----------



## walker

Holy shiz you don't know how much crap you got till you move. I see a trip to a local dump coming up soon.


----------



## eagleeye76

Aint that the truth. The older you are and the longer you stay in one place its easy to loose track. For this reason I found rather just stay put if I'm able. HAHA Congrats on your new place. If I ever do move that garage thing will be a must. Not much room left in a 12 x 16 shed.


----------



## walker

Yea I'm already liking the 3 car garage. But I think it's going to be a tight fit with my dually and my wifes armada. Meet my neighbors last night they all pretty nice.


----------



## Polaris425

Went to look at a 96 skeeter bass boat but didn't come home with it. Just wasn't feeling it %100


----------



## Big D

Seeing & hearing the Monster Trucks is cool enough. 

Having Rod Schmidt, the driver of Grave Digger, come sit beside us in the stands and get a picture of him with my kid...now THAT was cool.


----------



## walker

Tv don't do them justice.


----------



## filthyredneck

No it doesnt. I remember hanging out with Dennis Anderson in the pits when I was a kid.....he was Grave Digger's driver back then. *that has always been my favorite truck.

I got up at 7:45 this morning to take the ole lady's car back to Just Brakes, she chose to have them do a job on her 2010 Mazda 3 here several months ago because she felt like having a lifetime brake job was a good thing for her new car (i couldn't really argue). Since then the car has been back 9 different times for issues regarding their work, today was a 9am appointment.....car finally was driven home a little after 5pm, it was a very long day! Fortunately I followed her there in my truck and we went to Academy and Best Buy to kill time, then went to the mall and watched Expendables 2.....didnt turn out to be too bad of a day after all, and car "seems" fixed lol. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

See there's always a positive side. 
I loved that movie - oh yeah I already told you guys.

It really sucks when you take something to get "done right" (in my case) and for warranty. No wonder they offer the warranty, they need to.

Yeah I like watch the monster trucks on TV, but live, now that's fun.
Outdoors was much better than in the arena.
Vegas is on the sites :biggrin:


----------



## KMKjr

A line drive off the knee and 4 days of impressive drinkin'.

Tuesdays suck.


----------



## Polaris425

back to work. sucks. wish I was out fishing or riding lol


----------



## wmredneck

Well cruise got extended for a couple days. Got home late Friday night. Went to a reunion Saturday. Church and reunion Sunday. Drove yesterday and back to work today. Smh I need a vacation to recover from vacation. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> A line drive off the knee and 4 days of impressive drinkin'.
> 
> Tuesdays suck.



So, was the line drive to the knee as a result of the drinking or was the drinking induced by pain in the knee?


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> So, was the line drive to the knee as a result of the drinking or was the drinking induced by pain in the knee?


Taking the 5th...lol


----------



## jctgumby

Well I finally got home from the hospital. The last few days have not been very fun. However, everything is looking good from here on out.


----------



## Polaris425

Glad they let ya go home.


----------



## Big D

I didn't know you were in. Hope all is okay.
D


----------



## jctgumby

Thanks Jon and yeah D, I suffered a severe heart attack Saturday while out at Cooterville Mud Rides for the Labor Day Ride. I was thinking I just didn't feel very good and was having trouble catching my breath. I had a couple of issues with my Brute so I decided to go ahead a load it up and just head home. After getting it loaded up I left and got less than half a mile from the ATV Park and couldn't breathe because of the chest pain. All I could do was call 911 and then the problem was trying to explain to them where I was at. My only option was to stay on the phone with them so they could track my cell phone signal. Just over an hour later the ambulance finally found me. From the time that I dialed 911 to the time that I was finally in the presence of the cardiologist was nearly 3 and a half hours. Because of this I ended with some pretty bad damage to my heart that will most likely never heal. With all this being said, please keep in mind that I am only 32 years old.


----------



## Big D

I'm so sorry to hear you went through that. It's a good thing you were smart enough to head for home when you did. 

You take it easy and take care of yourself.


----------



## wmredneck

Left at 4. Headed to Denver Smh. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

jctgumby said:


> Thanks Jon and yeah D, I suffered a severe heart attack Saturday while out at Cooterville Mud Rides for the Labor Day Ride. I was thinking I just didn't feel very good and was having trouble catching my breath. I had a couple of issues with my Brute so I decided to go ahead a load it up and just head home. After getting it loaded up I left and got less than half a mile from the ATV Park and couldn't breathe because of the chest pain. All I could do was call 911 and then the problem was trying to explain to them where I was at. My only option was to stay on the phone with them so they could track my cell phone signal. Just over an hour later the ambulance finally found me. From the time that I dialed 911 to the time that I was finally in the presence of the cardiologist was nearly 3 and a half hours. Because of this I ended with some pretty bad damage to my heart that will most likely never heal. With all this being said, please keep in mind that I am only 32 years old.


 
sry to hear this bro, hope u get better and take care of ur self. ur still young, 6 yrs older then me. got a long life ahead of u


----------



## rmax

jctgumby said:


> Thanks Jon and yeah D, I suffered a severe heart attack Saturday while out at Cooterville Mud Rides for the Labor Day Ride. I was thinking I just didn't feel very good and was having trouble catching my breath. I had a couple of issues with my Brute so I decided to go ahead a load it up and just head home. After getting it loaded up I left and got less than half a mile from the ATV Park and couldn't breathe because of the chest pain. All I could do was call 911 and then the problem was trying to explain to them where I was at. My only option was to stay on the phone with them so they could track my cell phone signal. Just over an hour later the ambulance finally found me. From the time that I dialed 911 to the time that I was finally in the presence of the cardiologist was nearly 3 and a half hours. Because of this I ended with some pretty bad damage to my heart that will most likely never heal. With all this being said, please keep in mind that I am only 32 years old.


just read your post ,did not know all that had gone down, take care an get back up an running ,looking forward to seeing you in a mud hole agian some where, had no ideal you were that young, my youngest son is older than that. kind of makes me feel old ,hell i am old


----------



## Big D

Hey jct, how are you feeling now?


----------



## Big D

Well, I did the gun course this weekend and passed with flying colours. So Jon, I guess you're right....I'm a *******.


----------



## jctgumby

Big D said:


> Hey jct, how are you feeling now?


 
I am getting better every day, thank you so much for asking. I still can't pick up my kids and they just can't seem to understand that, which hurts me more than it hurts them. But, I can finally at least get out of my chair and walk outside. I was about to go crazy sitting in the living room and I think my wife was about ready to pull the plug on me, LoL!!!


----------



## Big D

Good to hear!
If you and your kids can sit on the couch together and cuddle, that may make up for you not being able to pick them up.
Heck if you an your wife can cuddle on the couch, she may not want to pull the plug anymore either. lol

You take care of yourself.
D


----------



## mossyoak54

Well my old lady left me after almost 4 years. Hasn't been a good weekend between that and the busted Polaris I bought. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

JCT Glad you are feeling better.

Mossy, that sucks. Heard from a friend this weekend his left too. Took their son. He hasnt heard from them in several days. Probably wouldnt care to hear from the wife but, not seeing his son... that's gotta be rough.


----------



## mossyoak54

Ye I imagine. I hope everything works out for him. That's gotta be a rough situation. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D

Hey Mossy, sorry to hear that. Hang in there.


----------



## mossyoak54

Big D said:


> Hey Mossy, sorry to hear that. Hang in there.


Thanks D


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

Tailgate friday at work today. Lots of good snacks. Fixin to head out to a building and do a space audit. Fun stuff.


----------



## filthyredneck

Im at work, but there aint no party going on here lol. Only good thing is that it's been a fairly laid back day.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Lonewolfe

Glad to hear you are improving, JCT; it is a long road on recovery. My dad had his FIRST quadruple by-pass at age 38 and another at 48. At 32 with young kids, it is definately worth the battle to get as well as you can.


----------



## mossyoak54

Well it's Friday and time for something cold. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D

Me too, except my something cold is a hockey rink


----------



## mossyoak54

Big D said:


> Me too, except my something cold is a hockey rink


Ha ha nice. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Lonewolfe

Finally getting the old lady a quad! She tipped one over on herself a few years ago on a beach in Cabo and hasn't ridden since. I was surprised as heck when she said we are going to the dealership last Saturday so she could see what sort of close out deals they had. She is a little gal and ended up with a little Brute Force 300 but at least she is riding again!! Picking it up after work today. I am hoping that after she gets her confidence back we can trade up to something a bit bigger but this will do for now.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Awesome


----------



## Big D

Congrats to you both.


----------



## wmredneck

Headed to watch Manning and the Broncos play! Yeeeeehhhhhaaawwwww





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

Goin to get my work bench out of my Fathers shed. Finnaly cleaned off a spot for it in the Garage. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## filthyredneck

Just sold the 7" lifted Outlander Max.... 
Not sad about the money, but didn't really want to see it go though. The same people said they will be back tomorrow to buy the red 05 brute...I'm happy to see that one go because I didnt care for messing with carburators. Soon as cash is in hand for the second bike then we'll be going to pay cash for a rzr 800 to replace them probably this week or next weekend 
*Just removed the Outty from my signature...... now I have room for more mods since I was maxed out before lol.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## brutemike

filthyredneck said:


> Just sold the 7" lifted Outlander Max....
> Not sad about the money, but didn't really want to see it go though. The same people said they will be back tomorrow to buy the red 05 brute...I'm happy to see that one go because I didnt care for messing with carburators. Soon as cash is in hand for the second bike then we'll be going to pay cash for a rzr 800 to replace them probably this week or next weekend
> *Just removed the Outty from my signature...... now I have room for more mods since I was maxed out before lol.
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


go for the 900 its got so much more power IMO. I watched an 800 and 900 race up a fairly steep powerline and the 900 went backwards wile the 800 went forward and the 800 got smoked I couldn't believe it im just glad I didn't have any money on this because I would have lost.lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Nah I have no interest in that 900. Its too pricey. The 800s are proven bikes, not much bugs to worry about, and they hold together well without alot of expensive upgraded parts aside the sprague carrier in the front diff....but I'd prefer that stay weak so that when something goes it'll be that and it'll be cheap and easy to replace. I've been around Col Sanders 900 and that thing has plenty of power, but it also had hell with axles (he broke 3 in one weekend...think 2 were Rhino and 1 was stock, in his defense the Rhino's fell apart and didn't physically break) and he's only running 30" Outlaw Radials. I'd definitely have to spend alot of coin as soon as I got it for either Cobra, Gorilla, or Turner axles. I'll stick to the 800, hopefully an "S", and run 29.5 or 31" Outlaws under it with a handful of other add-ons and have a dependable trail rig that can keep up in the nasty.


----------



## brutemike

My buddy loyd broke frame by the rear end both rear axles and one front not even a year old with just terms and he never even jumped it. After all that we started looking at it real good and to much stuff not welded enough like just a lot of tack welds on stuff. I would never get one of those things but thats just me. A lot of the shops around said the rzr keeps them in business lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

I have seen some weak spots, but there are many different gusset kits available pretty cheap not to mention I always keep a few sticks of flatbar and tubing in the shop, so reinforcement isn't too big a deal.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## joemel

Sitting at work and dang its a long time till 730 and ive been here since 6 am:34:


----------



## Polaris425

That sucks. I've only got about another 45 min. Then going to stop by Hobby Lobby & look at their paint stuff, for painting my home made lures. lol. Then on to my InLaws for supper. I sure hope it's poppy seed chicken!


----------



## filthyredneck

Just sold the red 05 brute..... Now looking for a Polaris Rzr. Went and looked at a nice one today after work, but still gonna shop around before I jump on the first one.

My signature is lookin empty....as well as my barn lol.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

On a wireline barge headed out into the marsh of south Louisiana to pull some type H back pressure valves out of some old oil wells using my pressure balanced lubricator. Hey P I am interested in some of those homemade baits if you sell them let me know a price I may take a few off of your hands!


----------



## Polaris425

Word. I need to get better at making them first haha... the first couple turned out alright so far. Trying to get a little paint process set up.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I got ya just remember the uglier the better lol


----------



## Big D

So...does that mean that if you're on Plenty of Fish (dating site), you should have more luck if you're ugly?

BTW- that doesn't seem to be the case - lol


----------



## speedman

been trying to buy another set of tie rods for the brute from catvos for the past two days..when i first got the lift they fixed my arms for free and now that i want to buy something there a mission. same thing happen when i called them for the bushings it was a week before they told me gorilla had them and they dont even fit in the arms so im stuck with them still. as im typing this im on hold with catvos :angryfire:


----------



## Lonewolfe

I hate lousy customer service!!!

Wife and I are gonna take her new little 300 and my BF out and hit the trails again tomorrow. Then off to the UNIdome to watch the game and my daughter perform in the color guard at halftime. Looking forward to a decent weekend!


----------



## eagleeye76

started putting on some LED strobes on the 300 with my son. Had to stop its to dark to see.


----------



## Polaris425

I'm in a stanky hotel room. Musty as all get out. Want to complain but wife won't let me. Lol insists I just ignore it. 


Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## wmredneck

Well flee out of Denver. Early Connecting flight got cancelled. Got to Funroe, Gf picked me up and headed to B-Ham for a wedding. I need my own Leer. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Has got to be at work at 7:30 on this nice lazy Saturday morning good thing I love my job!


----------



## Polaris425

wmredneck said:


> Well flee out of Denver. Early Connecting flight got cancelled. Got to Funroe, Gf picked me up and headed to B-Ham for a wedding. I need my own Leer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


I'm in bham today lol. Oak Mt State Park


Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## speedman

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> Has got to be at work at 7:30 on this nice lazy Saturday morning good thing I love my job!



what do you do?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I'm a field service tech for GE Oil & Gas I just had to come in the shop to help get ready for inventory I'm usually offshore installing and repairing well heads


----------



## Big D

I kind of had a rough week last week. Nothing major went wrong it's just that nothing really went right either (work, personal, you name it). I'm sure you've had those days too. 

Today a few of us are heading to the shooting range to get out some frustrations. I don't know why I didn't start doing this a long time ago.


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> I kind of had a rough week last week. Nothing major went wrong it's just that nothing really went right either (work, personal, you name it). I'm sure you've had those days too.
> 
> Today a few of us are heading to the shooting range to get out some frustrations. I don't know why I didn't start doing this a long time ago.


D I've had days,weeks,months like that. What don't kill you makes you stronger. Hang tough


----------



## Big D

Aww, thanks Walker :biggrin:

The shooting turned out pretty good. At least I wasn't aiming at the low 7 all the time.


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> Aww, thanks Walker :biggrin:
> 
> The shooting turned out pretty good. At least I wasn't aiming at the low 7 all the time.


:bigeyes: :bigeyes:


----------



## Big D

The low 7's freak you out P? 

That's where most of the shots used to go. I wonder if it was subconscious.


----------



## Lonewolfe

Low 7s....LOL!! Whatcha shootn?? I used to reload piston and rifle ammo; it is a great way to relieve some stress.


----------



## joemel

Just got a call from my boss saying they want me in Tulsa,Ok asap grrr There goes my weekend ride at Crosby


----------



## Big D

Lonewolfe said:


> Low 7s....LOL!! Whatcha shootn?? I used to reload piston and rifle ammo; it is a great way to relieve some stress.




The first time I went shooting, I was told to think of someone....I thought of the ex and hit #7 at the bottom of the target - lol

It IS a great stress release, but dang it's getting expensive.


----------



## wmredneck

Get you a progressive loader D, I know it's a little bit of money up front but ammo comes out Way cheaper and its not as time consuming as you'd think. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D

You think I load my own ammo??  Now that would be scary. LOL

I'm a city girl who doesn't own a gun.
I go to a gun range. (yeah some people have been known shoot in my neighbourhood, but the cops frown on that and the SWAT team ends up showing up  )
As a member I get to use their guns but I have to buy their ammo - which is why it's so expensive.

Thanks for the chuckle...and the idea for when this becomes a serious hobby.


----------



## wmredneck

Lol I was under the impression you owned your own firearms and were going to the range to shoot them. Sorry for the misinterpretation. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

^ In canada it's very difficult to become licensed to own a firearm. Very Red-Tape intensive.


----------



## ThaMule

Sitting in Critical Care class reading MIMB instead of listening intently like I should! I got some things done in the garage last night since buying the new house. Hopefully I can get it all together here pretty soon and get the Brute back together. the wife is going out of town on Wednesday-Sunday to be with her mom who is having breast cancer surgery so I will be at home alone. I reckon I better get some beer and prepare for a lot of studying and working!


----------



## wmredneck

Polaris425 said:


> ^ In canada it's very difficult to become licensed to own a firearm. Very Red-Tape intensive.


Yeah P, I knew they had to register them and there was a bit of a waiting period. But I was under the impression they were still easily acquirable. However I didn't think about long guns versus handguns. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D

Actually I've taken the required courses for both non-restricted (long guns) and restricted (hand guns). It was a one-day class, written & practical test for each. Just waiting for the formal cards to arrive. 

I'm not sure what's involved in buying a gun. I know you have to be licensed and there's a schwack of rules. At this point it's not a concern. I really don't want one in the house. I'm sure the bug will eventually get me and I'll breakdown and start looking.

Sorry wmredneck, I hope I didn't offend you when I replied to your suggestion. If you knew me, you'd understand why I found it funny.  Like I said when I'm at that stage, I'll look into your suggesion. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Big D

ThaMule said:


> Sitting in Critical Care class reading MIMB instead of listening intently like I should! I got some things done in the garage last night since buying the new house. Hopefully I can get it all together here pretty soon and get the Brute back together. the wife is going out of town on Wednesday-Sunday to be with her mom who is having breast cancer surgery so I will be at home alone. I reckon I better get some beer and prepare for a lot of studying and working!


 
Log off and start paying attention young man!!! 

Hope all goes well with your mother-in-law's surgery.


----------



## mossyoak54

Finally got myself a 1911, and a nice optics setup on my browning a bolt today. $$$$


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## walker

Which company you go with on the 1911. I have a Taurus paid 700 and shots just as good as a kimber.


----------



## wmredneck

Not at all D, I misunderstood. I've heard of gun clubs but they're not that common down here. Shooting is a fantastic stress relief and hobby. But it does get expensive. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## mossyoak54

walker said:


> Which company you go with on the 1911. I have a Taurus paid 700 and shots just as good as a kimber.


I went with rock island. It's been killing me to get one and today he made me a deal I couldn't turn down on the tactical model. Not top of the line but it's a 1911. Paid under $600. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## blue beast




----------



## KMKjr

^^^right with you there^^^


----------



## Big D

Well it's starting. We got our first snowfall of the season. Accidents, rolled cars, vehicles in ditches, people late for work because of slippery roads...and it was only about 4cm /1.5". 

Ya gotta love a Canadian winter. 

Looking foward to the big dump. I love it when we get deep snow. The roads aren't slippery and I can plow through anything


----------



## Polaris425

I hope we get a little snow this year. The Teryx would love it!


----------



## wmredneck

Snowed up here in Denver the other morning. I loved it. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## eagleeye76

Went out Grouse hunting friday and in the am it was rain then the sun came out and i think it hit 40F. Then in the afternoon it started snowing hard enough we couldnt see more than 100'. Then sun again. LOL You just never know what your gona get...


----------



## Big D

Well....Mother Nature IS getting older. Maybe she forgot what season it's supposed to be.


----------



## Polaris425

eagleeye76 said:


> Went out Grouse hunting friday and in the am it was rain then the sun came out and i think it hit 40F. Then in the afternoon it started snowing hard enough we couldnt see more than 100'. Then sun again. LOL You just never know what your gona get...


Sounds kinda like the weather here in alabama! lol


----------



## wmredneck

Was talking to our guy over the project here in Denver yesterday. Pretty much got offered a full time position. Thinking about taking it. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D

Good for you. Hope it works out.


----------



## Polaris425

Might be a little colder up there than in La. lol Congrats though!


----------



## filthyredneck

Went riding the gade today at Mel's in Crosby (my local hangout)...was only 3 other vehicles there when I arrived. Pulled 2 rzr's out while I was there, rode with the guy's from the 2nd one for a little while and then headed back to the truck.....only to find that some dirtbag stole my ramps out of the bed of my truck!  Let me remind you all that 1st of all, nobody under about 6'5" can look into the bed of my truck without climbing up on the tire, and 2nd I usually chain and lock my ramps to my headache rack....but due to the lack of people today I was lazy and didnt do it. Some A-hole was really snooping to climb into my bed to get my ramps, and I also noticed mud smeared along my drivers door....fortunately they didnt break in the cab. This is the first time I've been messed with here, but definitely not the first I've heard of it though. Sucks you can't go anywhere these days without worrying about getting ripped off.

I'm done with my rant now.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

That sucks. 
I know of a number of guys who drive on the ramps with their trucks so they can't be stolen.


----------



## filthyredneck

I bent mine with my 3/4 ton dodge so I stopped parking on them and just started chaining them in the bed. Last night was the first time I have ever left without securing them, and it bit me. Oh well, lesson learned. I hope I see them out there under somebodys truck (they are easily identifiable as mine) because I will wrap a strap around somebodys bumper and drag their truck into the bushes and reclaim my whats mine :sly:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

You got jacked. Lol


----------



## Big D

Karma can be a great thing


----------



## Polaris425

Maybe they will break the next time they use them & bend their tailgate all up


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

filthyredneck said:


> I bent mine with my 3/4 ton dodge so I stopped parking on them and just started chaining them in the bed. Last night was the first time I have ever left without securing them, and it bit me. Oh well, lesson learned. I hope I see them out there under somebodys truck (they are easily identifiable as mine) because I will wrap a strap around somebodys bumper and drag their truck into the bushes and reclaim my whats mine :sly:
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


i dont blame u justoin drag that sucka to the nearest hole and put it in there. let them pay!!!!!!!!!!:flames::flames::flames::saevilw:


----------



## walker

Fajitas is what's for dinner. Yummy


----------



## mossyoak54

walker said:


> Fajitas is what's for dinner. Yummy


X2 here too


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D

Shrimp & pasta here.


----------



## Polaris425

We had hamburger helper. I was lazy.


----------



## walker

Just bought a MacBook air for my wifes b day present. That thing is sweet.


----------



## Big D

Has she had a chance to use it yet??


----------



## walker

no i'm going to give it to her for her birthday , which also happens to be my birthday as well ..


----------



## wmredneck

About to catch a flight back home. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Just got off the phone with the dealership and after my Can Am has been there for 6 weeks was told they have no clue what is wrong with it. I just can't comprehend why it has been sitting waiting on parts for 5 weeks and when they all come in it didn't fix the problem I mean if you are so sure that was the problem why didn't it fix it and why wassen't it checked again by another mechanic while the parts were backorded to make sure this was the problem? I guess thier computer was being stupid that day beacuse I'm sure you can plug the can am's up to diagnose them or am I wrong? Thanks for letting me vent it's just so aggrevating when you are paying so much for an atv and can't ride it because these so called licensed mechanics don't know how to propperly diagnose a problem.


----------



## Polaris425

I'd ask for a new one


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

It's almost to that point P I am so aggrevated at them I really want to drive over there and use the pimp hand lol!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> Just got off the phone with the dealership and after my Can Am has been there for 6 weeks was told they have no clue what is wrong with it. I just can't comprehend why it has been sitting waiting on parts for 5 weeks and when they all come in it didn't fix the problem I mean if you are so sure that was the problem why didn't it fix it and why wassen't it checked again by another mechanic while the parts were backorded to make sure this was the problem? I guess thier computer was being stupid that day beacuse I'm sure you can plug the can am's up to diagnose them or am I wrong? Thanks for letting me vent it's just so aggrevating when you are paying so much for an atv and can't ride it because these so called licensed mechanics don't know how to propperly diagnose a problem.


This is the reason I work on my own bike a d try to find the problem. Them dealers dk s***


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck

Just finished helping my daughter carve a few pumpkins


"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54

filthyredneck said:


> Just finished helping my daughter carve a few pumpkins
> 
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


I seen a guy on YouTube carve one with a 1911. I think I'm gonna try it out with my ar lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike

mossyoak54 said:


> I seen a guy on YouTube carve one with a 1911. I think I'm gonna try it out with my ar lol
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


buck shot hahaha:thumbup:


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> This is the reason I work on my own bike a d try to find the problem. Them dealers dk s***
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


Yeah I usually do to but it's still under warranty so I was trying to save money wont happen again


----------



## Big D

Sometimes it's nice to live in the middle of the continent. With the earthquake in BC (West coast) and the tsunami on the east coast, fog and light snow is looking pretty good.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Well I just got off of the phone with the dealership and they told me that the 400 watt charging system on my non DPS 1000 Can Am just wassent strong enough to run the lights which I can't understand but thats what I get for getting one of the first models like mine. Good news is that they are completely replacing my charging system with the 650 watt DPS charging system so I will be able to run all my electronics and plenty of extras once I get it back.


----------



## filthyredneck

Like anybody cares....but my South Bend Competition Dual Disk clutch for my dodge cummins arrived via UPS yesterday after I left the house for work, and was here to greet me at the steps when I got home this morning. I'm super excited! (my current clutch is just over a year old and is TOAST, it hasn't held squat ever since I upgraded my fuel system and injectors). Never realized how heavy SB builds their stuff till now.....shipping weight was printed @ 109 lbs.....and its in the absolute thinnest simple cardboard box so I know theres less than half a pound of weight thats not clutch, UPS left it on a stepping stone infront of my porch lol. Now just gotta get my tranny ordered....looking at a built NV4500 from CPP after I get home from Mudaholics if all goes well ! :woot: .....then many more mods to follow.


----------



## mossyoak54

I wish mine was a manual. Crappy 47re


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D

Confirmed today why I'm no longer married. Unfortunately because of some stuff going on I've talked with him more in the last 4 days than the last 12 years. OMG the man drones on like the teacher from Charlie Brown.


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> Confirmed today why I'm no longer married. Unfortunately because of some stuff going on I've talked with him more in the last 4 days than the last 12 years. OMG the man drones on like the teacher from Charlie Brown.


Bwhahaha.


----------



## Big D

You laugh. You weren't the one stuck listening to him


----------



## Big D

I was sitting at a red light today and a guy in the vehicle next to me was trying to get my attention. When I rolled down my window he said he liked my MIMB sticker. He even called me a good girl when he found out I actually ride in the mud. (you have no idea how many times I tried to write that sentence so it sounded okay  )


----------



## Polaris425

Haha nice! MIMB Hookin people up. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Big D

Uh. No.


----------



## mossyoak54

Ha ha 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck

Been chasing them ducks and not finding any. 

On the way home I passed Mojo outdoors, Gorilla Axle, Skyjacker Suspension, and Commander Industries (duck/buck commander) 

Just gives me a feeling of hometown pride I guess. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## filthyredneck

Spent the past couple days working on my truck....removing the 3" body lift that was installed by the previous owner :34:
I hate body lifts, been wantin this one off for awhile, just havnt been motivated enough to tackle it by myself since I also had to remove the modified bumper brackets and etc that were used to make the truck look right. Well after yesterday I finally got everything finished except the front bumper...which will be finished tomorrow and then the only lift I'll have left is the 9" suspension thats under it.

Now on to tonight....around 9 pm I was doing my usual internet browsing and ended up working out a trade for a brand new Hamiliton "Big Stick" cam for my dodge diesel...I'm super excited! It should compliment my other mods very nicely :bigok:


----------



## browland

filthyredneck said:


> Spent the past couple days working on my truck....removing the 3" body lift that was installed by the previous owner :34:
> I hate body lifts, been wantin this one off for awhile, just havnt been motivated enough to tackle it by myself since I also had to remove the modified bumper brackets and etc that were used to make the truck look right. Well after yesterday I finally got everything finished except the front bumper...which will be finished tomorrow and then the only lift I'll have left is the 9" suspension thats under it.
> 
> Now on to tonight....around 9 pm I was doing my usual internet browsing and ended up working out a trade for a brand new Hamiliton "Big Stick" cam for my dodge diesel...I'm super excited! It should compliment my other mods very nicely :bigok:


body lifts = PITA


----------



## filthyredneck

^I agree 100% junk. Cheapo way to get big but not gain any ground clearance. Atleast my dodge didn't hang the frame out too terribly bad so it was tolerable, but I still hated it. It looks sooooo much better now with that junk off of there.


----------



## walker

This is what I'm up to today. That's 80 ft of riser and bop's and tree is 20 ft.


----------



## filthyredneck

That looks fun. I've gotten my mornin dose of mimb....time to go lay back in bed and watch tv till I inevidibly fall back asleep. (gotta enjoy my 7th and final day off from this set) :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

gonna be a slow work day for me. Probably try to get CAD upgraded on a few of our peoples computers since I dont have anything on the calendar for myself. lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Well my day at work has started off terrible tore up the forklift first thing this morning then went to clean up some tools and the pressure washer is broke I'm scared to touch anything else lol thought about snorkeling the outty today but think ill wait for a better day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

It must be the remnants of the full moon. I am having such a blonde day it's not even funny. Well, actually it kind of is but....


----------



## filthyredneck

Well as if I didnt already have enough to do at work tonight, I managed to get the yard tractor stuck while backing off the road and onto the trailer pad when I was shuffling trailers around....had a full load on and couldn't drop it. Nobody in the unit was willing to help, but after about an hour I got it out by myself. Just took alot of pieces of scrap lumber and the use of the hydraulic fifth wheel (if it weren't for that it'd still be stuck)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck

And the other pic....doesn't look too bad, but she wouldn't budge.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## spunkmonkey

whoops!


----------



## filthyredneck

Ahh and to top off my night....Or begin today (whichever way you want to look at it) the dang tranny in my dodge hung up in 4th on the way home from work and isn't wanting to come out. It made the drive home through town interesting...fortunately I was able to shift it into 4-Low and make due. Once back on open highway I went back to 2wd and rode the clutch till I got going again. Looks like I'll be pulling the shift tower out when I wake up to see if I can pick the gear loose with a screwdriver......or else I can't put off a new tranny any longer.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I hope you have a better day today filthy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

Hope the transmission is an easy fix for you.


----------



## filthyredneck

Called my boss and told him i'm not coming in tonight. I'm making a 6 hour drive right now to pick up a new transmission... Mine needs a major overhaul. Gonna stop by Walker's new house since I'm gonna be in his neck of the woods.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Bruteforce10

Been at work since 8:00 Yesterday morning....im ready to go home.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I feel ya Jess I just got off 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Well got a good start on snorkeling the can am












now I'm building brackets to mount my rad on the rack since I ran out of daylight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Stuck at the police range in houma shooting to recertify our guys on their weapons quals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

^ That doesnt sound like a bad day at all.


----------



## DaveMK1

Lol it is when 1/4 of the crew can't qualify on the sig 40 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Big D

Just got a call from the RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police). Looks like they're working on my firearms application. I can't wipe the silly grin off my face. :woot:


----------



## Polaris425

The Mounties. Nice. Ask one to dinner & a trip to the range. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Big D

I like the way you think


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

took my back shock off of my wheeler to find BOTH bushings........gone. So used a dial caliper for the first time (didn't even know we had it in the shop lol) to get some measurements for a guy that is going to make me some bushings .... can't wait to get em in cause my back end sagged bad!! i bet its gonna sit higher than the front wen i get the new ones in ....


----------



## brutemike

Cal3bCart3r said:


> took my back shock off of my wheeler to find BOTH bushings........gone. So used a dial caliper for the first time (didn't even know we had it in the shop lol) to get some measurements for a guy that is going to make me some bushings .... can't wait to get em in cause my back end sagged bad!! i bet its gonna sit higher than the front wen i get the new ones in ....


let me know I can make them also out of polyurethane plastic on my lathe just would need measurements.


----------



## bruteforce8989

filthyredneck said:


> Ahh and to top off my night....Or begin today (whichever way you want to look at it) the dang tranny in my dodge hung up in 4th on the way home from work and isn't wanting to come out. It made the drive home through town interesting...fortunately I was able to shift it into 4-Low and make due. Once back on open highway I went back to 2wd and rode the clutch till I got going again. Looks like I'll be pulling the shift tower out when I wake up to see if I can pick the gear loose with a screwdriver......or else I can't put off a new tranny any longer.


Must be from that heavy foot you have every time I see you that thing is blowing smoke


----------



## filthyredneck

bruteforce8989 said:


> Must be from that heavy foot you have every time I see you that thing is blowing smoke


I knew it was on it's way out, had everything planned for when I was gonna replace the tranny and clutch...but it let go about a month ahead of my schedule.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## adam6604

about to fly back across Canada to home. can't wait to drive my Cummins again....and look at the blown brute lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604

filthyredneck said:


> I knew it was on it's way out, had everything planned for when I was gonna replace the tranny and clutch...but it let go about a month ahead of my schedule.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


ouch I lost 2nd gear in my 00' Cummins. went with a NADP transmission and what a difference!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

I shot my black rifle & got an old Evinrude that's been sitting for over 10 years running again. All new lines & hoses, fresh gas, and she fired right up. Took a few tries to get the gas to fill & make it all the way but once the lines filled & the carbs were full she fired right off.


----------



## bruteforce8989

filthyredneck said:


> I knew it was on it's way out, had everything planned for when I was gonna replace the tranny and clutch...but it let go about a month ahead of my schedule.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Yeah that's usually how it happens you can just about walk under it so it shouldn't be that bad to work on


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

gathered some metal together and went and bought some cushion and waterproof vinyl, hopefully gonna get some more done on it tomorrow as all i did today was drill holes LOL


----------



## filthyredneck

bruteforce8989 said:


> Yeah that's usually how it happens you can just about walk under it so it shouldn't be that bad to work on


Actually thats the problem, it's too high lol...the big aftermarket transfer case I have combined with that nv4500 aint light, and it's higher off the ground so it makes it harder to get that dude out without gettin smashed under it lol. I've had it out since monday, but been sick with the flu since tuesday, and I'm waiting on a new intermediate plate to come in from South Bend for my dual disk clutch....hopefully tomorrow i'll have the plate and be able to button the ole girl back up.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bruteforce8989

Yeah it's hard to use a transmission jack when it's that tall hope it all goes back togather good man that's a nice truck.


----------



## Big D

Just two more days of work until after Christmas - yay!

The boys and I are heading to Winterpeg (Winnipeg, MB) this year. 
It'll be my first Christmas with my family since 1999. 
My oldest was only 2-1/2. The youngest has never had Christmas with them.
Boy are they in for a treat. My family is really weird (go figure).


----------



## Polaris425

3 for me. Wed. will be my last day for the year. Dont really have much to do, got a few of our CAD users that need their cad updated. That's about it.


----------



## Stimpy

I had to use vacation time, but getting off Thursday and not coming back till the 17th. A lot of hunting in my near future!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutemike

I get paid shut down but not off until this Friday and don't go back till the 2nd so i will have time to test out the new outlaws.


----------



## mossyoak54

Fridays my last day and I go back on the 2nd. Full pay for me. First time I have ever had that. It makes me appreciate my job a lot more. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

I start vacation on Thursay & go back on the second.


----------



## bruteguy750

I have to work till and on Christmas eve. Then the day after Christmas were back to the grind.


----------



## Stimpy

Hoping to get another one of these this weekend. Got this one Friday.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice buck!


----------



## brutemike

Stimpy said:


> Hoping to get another one of these this weekend. Got this one Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


nice one


----------



## Bruteforce10

Bout to head home from work to go detail the truck and load up for the weekend in NOLA. Gonna paint the quater red!


----------



## walker

As of right now looks like the mayans were wrong on there prediction.


----------



## browland

I would have to agree , by Zulu date or time no reports of people vanishing lol.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Dont worry they will make up some reason as to why the world didnt end yet and come up with some other date as usual.


----------



## Polaris425

Probably global warming. Bwahahaha :bigok:


----------



## Big D

My Firearms License arrived in the mail today. :rocketwhore:


----------



## Lonewolfe

Big D said:


> My Firearms License arrived in the mail today. :rocketwhore:


Sweet! Whatcha gonna carry???


----------



## Big D

This is Canada. We can't "carry". 
We can own, lock up and drive to places we plan to shoot (indoor range, hunting spot, or on private land). Get used to it boys lol

I'm still figuring out what I like. That's part of the fun.


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> This is Canada. We can't "carry".
> We can own, lock up and drive to places we plan to shoot (indoor range, hunting spot, or on private land). Get used to it boys lol
> 
> I'm still figuring out what I like. That's part of the fun.


 
haha naw thats were your wrong ...


----------



## KMKjr

And until the animals start shooting back, no need for fully automatic weapons with 100 round banana clips.


----------



## wmredneck

Well sorry I haven't been on here in awhile. Was sick over Christmas and had to miss pretty much everything. Including a couple rides with the guys. Been real busy up in Denver helping run the job up here now. Did get me a camper though.












If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## brutemike

Just ordered my rear rhino axle for the brute and put on a new outer cv boot on a t4 for a buddy.


----------



## DaveMK1

Sitting in NOLA international awaiting my flight to Seattle. Btw they have the best bloody marrys in concourse C!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1

Fun day at work today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Big D

No doubt :biggrin:
What do you do?

Here's a little trivia for you. Did ya know that in Canada a Bloody Mary is called a Caesar? Now you do.


----------



## DaveMK1

Active duty coast guard stationed at a maritime safety and security team bigd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bruteguy750

I met my new next door neighbors and three guys at my work almost got into a fight today. Overall it was pretty eventful.


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> No doubt :biggrin:
> What do you do?
> 
> Here's a little trivia for you. Did ya know that in Canada a Bloody Mary is called a Caesar? Now you do.


After a few, Mary might get bloody here too.


----------



## Polaris425

I'm just glad it's friday.


----------



## Lonewolfe

^^X2^^ Been a long week and I want to try to get my EZ-Steer installed.


----------



## Ole Nasty

DaveMK1 said:


> Sitting in NOLA international awaiting my flight to Seattle. Btw they have the best bloody marrys in concourse C!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


Lol, I remember back when I was stationed in NO, maybe '04, a buddy flew in for Mardi Gras. Of course on his last night, we stayed out drinking until his flight the next morning, once we got inside the airport we drank bloody marys until he left, lol.


----------



## Big D

Rumour has it the company I work for is going to be setting down some major protocol rules in the office. 

No personal stuff at your desk (pictures, etc). No eating at your desk (well that'll help the weight loss effort). We won't be allowed to walk through other departments...only down certain "public" areas.

Ya Vol & HEIL!!


----------



## Polaris425

WOW.... Who do you work for the SS?


----------



## Big D

You'd think eh?
I'm German, but haven't mastered the goose step.

It's an office furniture place. We recently renovated. Now our workspaces are a working showroom. I get that but...I'm here longer than I'm at home. I want pictures of my kids, my favourite mudding picture and my best target from the shooting range (yeah I'm a princess ) 

Anyone looking for help?


----------



## walker

Son had his 1st Brazilian jiu jitsu tourny today . He brought home a bronze medal.


----------



## browland

walker said:


> Son had his 1st Brazilian jiu jitsu tourny today . He brought home a bronze medal.


Congrats !!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

walker said:


> Son had his 1st Brazilian jiu jitsu tourny today . He brought home a bronze medal.


Way to go!!!
:WAYV:


----------



## KMKjr

My new Brute being picked up as we speak!! I've almost got a woody I'm so exited!!


----------



## Polaris425

COOL


----------



## filthyredneck

Going fishing today (hopefully).


----------



## Polaris425

I tried on saturday but, we had boat problems.


----------



## brutemike

Just got some snow so I took out my little girl and built a snowman.


----------



## Big D

Sweet :bigok:


----------



## brutemike

Thanx D she had a blast.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Still getting snow screw that We are moving in spring lol time to be fishing again and getting back on the water and trails lol


----------



## brutemike

lilbigtonka said:


> Still getting snow screw that We are moving in spring lol time to be fishing again and getting back on the water and trails lol


O im ready for spring...


----------



## DaveMK1

Man we already in spring. Wth is up with it being 39 degrees this morning! Global warming my booty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## KMKjr

DaveMK1 said:


> Man we already in spring. Wth is up with it being 39 degrees this morning! Global warming my booty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


I wish it was that nice!!


----------



## Big D

I really couldn't ask for much more for the long weekend.

The weather is gorgeous. Yup the snow is actually melting.

My oldest and I are heading to a gun show :AR15firing: tomorrow for some good mother-son bonding time. :hug: I may regret it because he'll be point out gun after gun that I should buy.

Later that day we're making a 3 hours drive up to Edmonton for my other son's final hockey tournament of the year. You know what that means for me?? Quadding season is just around the corner :rev1:


----------



## brutemike

Big D said:


> I really couldn't ask for much more for the long weekend.
> 
> The weather is gorgeous. Yup the snow is actually melting.
> 
> My oldest and I are heading to a gun show :AR15firing: tomorrow for some good mother-son bonding time. :hug: I may regret it because he'll be point out gun after gun that I should buy.
> 
> Later that day we're making a 3 hours drive up to Edmonton for my other son's final hockey tournament of the year. You know what that means for me?? Quadding season is just around the corner :rev1:


I hear ya on the hockey my stepson is actually has a summer roller hockey team started he loves it.


----------



## Big D

Most kids seem to love hockey whether it ice, roller or ball hockey. Give them a stick and a target and they love it.


----------



## walker

Proud dad tonight. My son got promoted from white belt to white with grey strip in Brazilian jiu jitsu


----------



## duckincrazy92

Congratulations. Better watch out though he might want you to be his training dummy.


----------



## walker

Actually I'm about to start jiu jitsu myself.


----------



## KMKjr

Cracked the plastics on my new BF.....


----------



## duckincrazy92

Jiu jitsu is probably a good work out,


----------



## DaveMK1

red creek bound!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice


----------



## eagleeye76

duckincrazy92 said:


> Jiu jitsu is probably a good work out,


 It is. Congrats on your boys advancment. Ive taken Tae Kwon Do for a few years and know how good it feels when you get your next belt. Good luck! You'll like it!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Well I got screwed!!! Came out to do a job for chevron and once I got here and began the job the first valve I installed tested good but the second I could not get a test on so I pulled my plug, cleaned it, and reinstalled it. Tried to pressure back up on it and still couldn't get a test. So after all that we had to shut down due to weather so I get back to trouble shooting it today and come to find out the wellhead guy before me installed the wrong size and type of plug!!! So I had to order the right plug and now we are fogged in so prolly won't get out of here till tomorrow when I came out Friday for a lil one day job. I missed my wheeler ride at red creek Nola and on top of all of that I have a moron construction inspector breathing down my neck that doesn't even have anything to do with what I'm here to do. I guess he gets off on trying to be everyone's boss I finally got enough of him and let him know where he could shove it. Sorry for ranting just needed to get some stuff off of my chest! I just hope I get back on land soon before I snap lol.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

It happens.


----------



## Polaris425

Just went back to the warehouse & saw a bunch of nice executive conference room chairs that someone on campus was replacing. Being conference room chairs they don't have many miles on them... I asked the WH manager if they were for the auction or what and he said they were not... so I snagged one..... aaahhhhh..... my butt is happy.


----------



## Big D

I work for an office furniture company. It's a sin to see the amazing stuff they throw out.


----------



## Big D

I was feeling kinda grumpy so I decided to go for a drive. For some reason the SUV pulled up in front of the gun range. 100 rounds later I feel better. I love my SUV


----------



## duckincrazy92

Lol it's amazing Howe much Better a few rounds can make you feel


----------



## Ole Nasty

Can't say enough good things about my $40 electric impact gun from Harbor Freight. I could not have changed the starter on my wife's 4x4 expedition(major PITA) without it. I recommend it to every home mechanic that doesn't have a large air compressor.


----------



## Polaris425

What is the torque? Can you take lugs off w/ it? Link us up bro! I need one.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

True true


----------



## Ole Nasty

Lug nuts, axle nuts, primary nuts.......its done it all so far. I get coupons all the time to get it for $39, or %20 off, either its a great deal and its handy to have around.
Electric Impact Wrench - 1/2"


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Had a great day at work today! Got my raise and brand new company truck plus got sent to a drilling rig!!! Headed there now to put in some 24 hour days.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

My son came home today from 3 weeks at Army Cadet Camp. He's talked often about joining the military over the years. Being a cadet the last couple of years and now having this experience has pretty much sealed that decision.


----------



## Polaris425

Y'all have an army? Just kidding D. Lol sounds like he's made up his mind. You'll be a proud service Mom.


----------



## Big D

:silly: Yup...on both counts :biggrin:


----------



## brutemike

Started redoing the bathroom for my wife. Wow what a chore this is but its coming along good.


----------



## joemel

Got to Laporte,Tx this am thinking I was gona be here in the office just a day or two and now they telling me they may want me to start over seeing the welders in the test lab and recruiting them AHHHH talk about a PITA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D

That's what happens when you're good at what you do.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Got a nice metal shaving removed from eye this morning.


----------



## brute69

I bet that didn't feel good it hurts like crazy just getting a nat in your eye hope it wasn't a hot shaving almost looks like burnt your eye


----------



## Ole Nasty

Nope thats rust its been in there a few days.


----------



## brute69

I know how you feel my dads a welder and I learn right quick to wear some safety glasses helping him he would be talking to you the just out of nowhere start grinding on something and cover me with it I think he would see if he could burn my shirt up for the fun of it lol


----------



## Ole Nasty

I was wearing glasses when I was drilling but later when I went to install the bolts I wasn't, I was on my back, and one of the shavings fell in my eye. I thought I flushed it all out but days later it got to hurting real bad.


----------



## brute69

Yea that sucks the only bright side is your eyes heal really fast


----------



## brutemike

Yea that does suck I scratched my cornea twice once riding then the second time breaking off a branch for fire wood. It was heaven when the put the numbing drops in then a clear contact.


----------



## DaveMK1

Found out I made the cut for chief! Other branches that is e-7. Now the waiting game begins until I actually make it. It's about a $500/month raise!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Ole Nasty

You just found out today! The active duty results have been out for weeks, I'm still waiting for the FTS results to come out to see if I made it. Big CONGRATS though. What is your rate?


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## rmax

DaveMK1 said:


> Found out I made the cut for chief! Other branches that is e-7. Now the waiting game begins until I actually make it. It's about a $500/month raise!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


good deal ,i made e6 but lost flight pay an had to take on a platoon , so i had a little infraction to get back to e5 with flight pay an no idiots to worry with


----------



## Polaris425

I'm trying to track down a non-working graph on my boat. GPS and map works but the sonar doesnt... Transducer is apparently working though as I can hear it ticking when I cut it on. Graph just sits blank though.


----------



## DaveMK1

Ole Nasty said:


> You just found out today! The active duty results have been out for weeks, I'm still waiting for the FTS results to come out to see if I made it. Big CONGRATS though. What is your rate?


Lol our cuts came out Friday. I'm active duty coast guard rate of machinery technician


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I proposed to my now fiancé  and she said yes !! ?


----------



## Ole Nasty

CONGRATS!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Thanks bud!


----------



## Polaris425

Congrats! We'll need pictures.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

View attachment 15194


It was a 1/4 too small so we had to get it resized


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> I proposed to my now fiancé  and she said yes !! ?


Congrats bro!!!!


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Polaris425

that happens... but you got pretty close so that's cool. now, you can officially post in the "significant others" thread.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Congrats bro!!!!
> 
> 
> RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB
> 
> "GO BIG OR GO HOME"


Ha thanks man, i should of txted u and jon but i figured yall would see it on here 

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> that happens... but you got pretty close so that's cool. now, you can officially post in the "significant others" thread.


Haha yea thanks and i guess ill have to make my way over there now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Ha thanks man, i should of txted u and jon but i figured yall would see it on here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yea thanks and i guess ill have to make my way over there now


Yup no txt. U plug lol


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

U kno its still much love from over here bud!


----------



## bruteguy750

Went riding this past Sat. Durhamtown here in Georgia. What a great place, smooth trails, mud and swamp.


----------



## Big D

So I'm at the gas station the other day when guy behind me comes up and asks what mudinmyblood.com is (I have the sticker on my window). When I explained he laughed and said it was a great name. It sounds like another Albertan may be checking the site out soon.

I have to admit I love the name.


----------



## Polaris425

lol... I just wish it was as widely known as it use to be... but when you don't keep up with the ever changing game, that's what happens.


----------



## rmax

I've noticed alot of the Ole timers including myself are not on here as much as they were in the past I try to visit everyday to just scan the site but the 4wd conversions an custom clutches are keeping me busy these days


----------



## Polaris425

rmax said:


> I've noticed alot of the Ole timers including myself are not on here as much as they were in the past I try to visit everyday to just scan the site but the 4wd conversions an custom clutches are keeping me busy these days


That's a good thing :rockn: busy = business.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea when Jon and Steve ran this it was great and we stayed active, ever since I'm lucky to check it out once a week if that and hardly ever post anymore


----------



## Polaris425

It's b/c we quit doing all the contests. And quit posting about stuff we were fixing. If someone would come back and start posting new how to's and stuff about newer machines, it would get busy again. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Big D

That's how I got the MIMB sticker :biggrin:

Maybe put little teasers on the MIMB FB page with a link to here.


----------



## Stogi

:rockn: Hmmm, looks like there's some pot stirring needed. :rockn:


----------



## rmax

i think alot of the brute force newbies couldnt stand the maintance required to keep the brutes going .so they went to the dark side an with most of the canned hams i have know spend most of their life in the shop they have nothing to talk about except the outrages repair bills they are running up


----------



## NMKawierider

rmax said:


> i think alot of the brute force newbies couldnt stand the maintance required to keep the brutes going .so they went to the dark side an with most of the canned hams i have know spend most of their life in the shop they have nothing to talk about except the outrages repair bills they are running up


That's why I can't understand their reasoning. If they were so abusive to a Brute to cause it to need expensive repairs,..what the hell were they thinking going to Can Am? Of course there are those that are "_operators_" that do understand what's going on and they don't have the same issues as others. Maybe that's what these newbies to ATVs are reading about...lol


----------



## Polaris425

I think the FAD (I hate to call it that but...) has faded some. It's gotten to the point where to keep up with the big boys you better be pulling down 6 figures a year, and be ready to drop $20,000-$25,000 on a buggy build. Or more. 

I think at some point we'll see an influx of the little guys again.


----------



## Stogi

Jon has a good point. The market now days is geared toward the big buck machines. Of course it was the same way in 04 when I bought my Brute. People said we were crazy to pay eight grand for a bike. But once they got a taste of it, bigger and faster was the way to go. I really can't bring myself to throw down the jack they want these days though. Especially when what is coming out of the showroom doesn't considerably out perform what I have in my garage now.


----------



## dman66

I rode a new 2015 Renegade 1000 with power steering. It is a nice soft ride, but the power steering was way too soft - it felt like the front tie rods are always loose - hard to get use to, and it did not seem to have the same fun ballsy punch as my older Brute. A stage 3 clutch mod and Elka shocks added to the Brute, and you would still be cheaper costs than a Rene or Outlander. I'm not a fan of plastic parts in the clutch that comes with can am.


----------



## Big D

Well I'm going to bug one of my buddies to help get my quads back in shape. If i don't get out and ride this year I'm going to sell them. I hate to do that because I whimper every time I see a trailer load of muddy quads go by.

i envy you guys who know your stuff. I'd like playing in the garage, but I only know enough to be dangerous. Other times I just lack the physical strength to do stuff. (yeah yeah whine, whine, whine - lol)

I'm on holidays this week so I drove out out to one of my favourite places. Seeing the playground got me smiling again.


----------



## NMKawierider

I know the feeling D. I have two machines now and one got less then 100 miles on it last year and the other got all of about 400. Shameful. I either need to get ride'n, or sell this stuff.


----------



## Big D

I mentioned this to a friend who said I'd be crazy to sell them. They're paid for and I really do like riding. He promised to go out with me this year.....lots. Fingers crossed


----------



## NMKawierider

Hope so D, I know its a passion for us and we should find the time


----------



## Polaris425

Bringing an oldie but a goodie back to the top with this gem I found...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slydog

Putting some good threads back in circulation👍


----------



## Polaris425

yeah we use to keep this one going every day, I mean there are almost 2000 replies to it... close to 100 pages long... lol


----------



## Slydog

It's definitely seen some action


----------



## Slydog

Is there a tire weight chart on here somewhere?


----------

